# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Rexhep Qosja: Të vërtetat e vonuara

## ARIANI_TB

Të gjithë flisnin përnjëherë. Zërat i kishin të fortë, kundërshtues dhe të padurueshëm. Jorealitetin e kthenin në mundësi, mandej në parashikim, mandej në fakt të pamohueshëm, ashtu siç bëjnë gjithmonë njerëzit kur dëshirat u shndërrohen në fjalë. VILIJEM FOKNER, ZHURMË DHE TËRBIM

Bota mëshirplotë dhe piktoreske e të verbërve të mirë ka marrë fund, tani është mbretëria e egër, mizore dhe e pamëshirshme e të verbërve. Sikur të shihje atë që shoh unë, do të dëshiroje të ishe i verbër. Të besoj! HOZE SARAMAGO, VERBËRI



*Qëllimet e kundërta*

_Populli thotë: më mirë vonë se kurrë._

Vazhdoj të besoj në etikën intelektuale me të cilën jam pajisur duke lexuar rilindësit tanë dhe mendimtarët evropianë: luftoji mashtrimet edhe në qoftë se lufta duket e kotë. Kurrë sështë vonë.
Kam pritur shumë reagime në trajtesën Realiteti i shpërfillur me të cilën i jam përgjigjur polemikës së Ismail Kadaresë ndaj pikëpamjeve të mia mbi identitetin kombëtar dhe vetëdijen fetare, por në asnjë rast nuk kam pritur që aq shumë ngjyrë politike dhe ideologjike do të hidhet në fytyrën time!
Kjo përgjigje e dytë ndaj polemikës së dytë, në të vërtetë ndaj pamfletit të Ismail Kadaresë me titullin Pabesia e një polemisti, të botuar në gazetën Shekulli, më 17 maj 2006 dhe, pastaj, të ribotuar në disa gazeta edhe në Prishtinë, përpos në gazetën Epoka e re, në të cilën është botuar përgjigjja ime Realiteti i shpërfillur, botohet me vonesë. Dhe, kjo vonesë ishte e detyrueshme: ishte pasojë e pjesëmarrjes së shumë vetjeve në këtë polemikë midis tij dhe meje, qoftë me shkrime në gazetat e Tiranës e të Prishtinës, qoftë me letra e artikuj në forume të ndryshme në internet. Megjithëse reagimet vazhdojnë, sado më rrallë, konsideroj se nuk është e nevojshme të pritet më shumë: mendimet kryesore janë thënë, ndjenjat më të papërmbajtura, ndoshta, janë shprehur.
Përgjigjja ime, prapë, do të jetë e gjatë por, megjithatë, shumë më e shkurtër se pamfleti i Ismail Kadaresë bashkë me pamfletet e disa prej miqve të tij, që janë kujdesur aq shumë të më përpunojnë ideologjikisht, politikisht dhe fetarisht, duke më vënë përpara turli flamujsh!
Qëllimi i përgjigjes sime dallon rrënjësisht prej qëllimit të pamfletit të Ismail Kadaresë. Ndërsa ai shkruan me pezëm, ab irato, dhe ka për qëllim kryesor të më fyejë, madje, si e thotë lehtësisht njëri nga reaguesit, të më përbuzë, qëllimi im është krejtësisht tjetër: qëllimi im është që të shpjegoj çështjet e ngritura ashtu siç duhet ti shpjegojë njeriu që nuk pranon të zëvendësohen arsyeja me urrejtjen e argumenti me mashtrimin, domethënë qëllimi im është që të bëj një përgjigje që do të mund të ishte e dobishme për letërsinë, për historinë e letërsisë, për kulturën dhe, ndoshta, për politikën tonë. Si as në përgjigjen e parë, Realiteti i shpërfillur, as tani, në të dytën, unë, natyrisht, nuk i lejoj vetes ti shmangem rolit që ka intelektuali në jetën kulturore, politike dhe shoqërore në përgjithësi e që është, siç është thënë shumë herë përpara meje prej shumë intelektualëve: kuptimi dhe shpjegimi objektiv, i ndershëm i njëmendësisë. Të dhënat që sjell, përfundimet që bëj prej përimtimit të tyre, mund të jenë të padëshiruara, madje, të hidhura, qoftë për vetje, qoftë për grupe, por unë nuk fyej dhe nuk përbuz kënd. Fyerja dhe përbuzja nuk ishin mjet imi në asnjë kohë - pavarësisht sa e ngrysur mund të ishte ajo dhe në asnjë situatë - pavarësisht sa kërcënuese mund të ishte ajo.
Si lexues i veprave të Ismail Kadaresë, prandaj edhe i intervistave dhe përgjigjeve që ka dhënë ai për gjykimet e të tjerëve mbi krijimtarinë e tij, kam parë se ai me lehtësi ka shqiptuar shpesh fyerje dhe përbuzje për ata, të cilët për veprën e tij dhe për të nuk mendojnë e nuk shprehen siç do të donte ai. Fyerja dhe përbuzja janë dëshmuar kështu si mjet i tij i shpeshtë në qërimin e hesapeve me oponentët në diskutimet mendore. Më kujtohet se si një kritik, të mospajtuar me të, do ta quante plehurinë, një tjetër plehërishte, një të tretë halldup, një të katërt gërxho! Më kujtohet se si bamirësin e vet të dikurshëm do ta quajë homoseksual! Më kujtohet se si plehurinat, plehërishtet, halldupët, gërxhot, homoseksualët kur e kur do ti quajë edhe tradhtarë, kurse simbolin luftës së Kosovës për pavarësi, Adem Demaçin do ta quajë mendje të tharë dhe pa atdhe!
Siç dihet, në përbuzjen gjithmonë mbështetet ideologjia e racizmit. Ata që e dinë se sa gojëlëshuar është shkrimtari Ismail Kadare, mund të jetë se nuk janë befasuar shumë kur në sprovën e tij mbi Identitetin evropian të shqiptarëve, me të cilën i është përgjigjur trajtesës sime Ideologjia e shpërbërjes, kanë parë se ai nuk përmbahet nga përbuzja ndaj botës islame e kjo domethënë nuk përmbahet nga shprehja e racizmit ndaj kësaj bote!
Të jem i sinqertë: nuk kam pritur se mund të jem i fyer prej tij jo vetëm për një sërë arsyesh për të cilat nuk mund të flas këtu, por edhe për arsye se në trajtesën time Ideologjia e shpërbërjes, kundër së cilës është ngritur me sprovën Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, askund nuk e kam përmendur dhe nuk e kam përmendur sepse në asnjë rast nuk kam menduar për të. As nuk e kam përmendur Ismail Kadarenë në atë trajtesë, as nuk kam cituar në çfarëdo mënyre ndonjë vepër, intervistë a deklaratë të tij. Pse, atëherë, ai e fillon këtë polemikë? Pse, atëherë, ai shkruan një librushkë kundër meje? Pse, atëherë, ai më fyen me fjalët që kurrë nuk do ti prisja prej tij? Pse, atëherë, ai aq lehtë tregohet i pabesë ndaj meje? Pse, atëherë, e shfrytëzon trajtesën time Ideologjia e shpërbërjes për të filluar një polemikë për çështje fetare, sado unë në trajtesën e përmendur merrem edhe me çështjen e gjuhës standarde dhe me përpjekjet për krijimin e identitetit kombëtar kosovar?
Sigurisht kishte një arsye, në të vërtetë një interes të veçantë vetjak për këtë.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM!!!

Sa më larg nga e kaluara komuniste

Ata që i kanë lexuar veprat publicistike të Ismail Kadaresë pas daljes në Francë, dhe ata që i kanë lexuar a dëgjuar intervistat dhe deklaratat e tij të ndryshme në këtë kohë, dhe ata që sadopak i kanë përcjellë paraqitjet e tij botore në Atdhe, në Evropë e në SHBA, ata nuk e kanë pasur të vështirë të binden se ai po bënte shumë përpjekje për të krijuar përfytyrim të ri për veten: një përfytyrim që, vetëkuptohet, do të ndryshonte plotësisht prej përfytyrimit që për të ishte krijuar në kohën e komunizmit. Dhe, këto përpjekje as nuk ishin të papritura, as nuk ishin shumë, shumë të çuditshme. Një varg shkrimtarësh, nga vendet ish-komuniste, që kishin qenë pjesëtarë të nomenklaturave komuniste, që i kishin shërbyer përtokas komunizmit, që kishin qenë të privilegjuar si Ismail Kadare apo përafërsisht si Ismail Kadare nga udhëheqjet komuniste, do të bëjnë përpjekje që të lahen e të shpërlahen sa më fort prej së kaluarës së tyre! Por, përpjekjet e Ismail Kadaresë për të ikur sa më larg nga e kaluara e tij komuniste, do të jenë më origjinale dhe më të veçanta se të shumicës së bashkëmendimtarëve e të ngjashëmvepruesve të dikurshëm qoftë në vendet e tjera ish-komuniste, qoftë në Shqipëri. 
Ndryshe prej shumë shkrimtarëve të tjerë oborrtarë të komunizmit, që do të përpiqen të krijojnë përfytyrim të ri për veten duke e kritikuar komunizmin, në radhë të parë, si ideologji dhe praktikë shtypëse mbi liritë dhe të drejta themelore të njeriut, mbi lirinë e krijimtarisë dhe lirinë e ndërgjegjes, Ismail Kadare do ta përqendrojë kritikën kundërkomuniste mbi njeriun që e kishte përkrahur, që e kishte mbrojtur, që e kishte afirmuar, që e kishte bërë të mundshëm përkthimin e veprave të tij të para në gjuhën franceze: Enver Hoxhën. Nuk mund të thuhet se Ismail Kadare nuk e dinte, se nuk kishte lexuar, se diktatorët nuk lindin diktatorë, por diktatorë i bëjnë, kryesisht, të tjerët: të ngjashmit me Ismail Kadarenë - ata që turren për t’u ngritur, për t’u shquar, për të përfituar sa më shpejt duke u servilizuar sundimtarëve. “Nuk qëndron problemi te Cezari që triumfon mbi të tjerët - shkruante filozofi bask Ortega Y Gaset - por te të tjerët që i bëjnë të mundur Cezarit të triumfojë”. Dhuna e diktaturës nuk është dhunë e bërë me duart e diktatorit, por dhunë e bërë me duart e atyre që në emrin e tij ushtrojnë dhunë: e vetjeve të etshme për pushtet - e frikacakëve, e servilëve, e mashtruesve të ndryshëm, e demagogëve të ndryshëm, e dhunëtarëve të ndryshëm. Diktatori, vërtet, krijon sistemin e dhunës, ngrihet në sajë të dhunës, por falangat e dhunëtarëve e mbajnë dhe e zbatojnë atë sistem. 
Ismail Kadare e kishte kuptuar se kritika e tij e paskohshme kundërkomuniste, se kritika e tij komunizmit pas varrosjes së komunizmit, mund të ishte e bindshme dhe, sidomos, përshtypjelënëse në qoftë se do të përqendrohej në Mitin e komunizmit shqiptar, në Zotin e komunizmit shqiptar – në Enver Hoxhën. Të kritikosh komunizmin pas varrimit të komunizmit – kjo ishte dukuri e përgjithshme, kjo ishte punë e thjeshtë, këtë e bënin të gjithë, madje edhe ata apo, sidomos, ata, që komunizmit i kishin shërbyer më së përulshmi në institucione të ndryshme të pushtetit dhe në fusha të ndryshme të jetës shoqërore; por të kritikonte komunizmin një shkrimtar me popullorësi të jashtëzakonshme në kohën e komunizmit, të kritikonte Mitin e komunizmit, Zotin e komunizmit, biri i tij shpirtëror, krenaria e tij letrare artistike dhe, pse jo, teorike ideologjike, siç konsiderohej atëherë Ismail Kadare - e kjo do të thoshte shumë më tepër se ç’mund të thoshin kritikat e të tjerëve, kjo kishte kuptim shumë më të madh, kjo kishte jehonë shumë më të gjerë, kjo ishte kritikë pambarimisht shumë përshtypjelënëse. Të kritikosh komunizmin, dhunën e tij, patologjinë e tij politike, ideologjike dhe, mbi të gjitha, praktike, përmes kritikës së Zotit të komunizmit dhe ta kritikosh duke zbuluar edhe të këqijat e supozuara intime të tij - e këtë mund ta bënte vetëm ai që kishte qenë i afërt me të, që kishte shkruar roman-apoteozë dhe apoteoza për të, e të cilit s’ka se si të mos i besohej.
Ikja e Ismail Kadaresë prej së kaluarës komuniste dhe prej Zotit të komunizmit shqiptar, babait shpirtëror, Enver Hoxhës, sado jehuese, sado përshtypjelënëse nuk do të jetë e mjaftueshme për rehabilitimin, prandaj as për popullorësinë atje ku Ismail Kadare ishte i interesuar të depërtonte, të ishte i pranuar dhe i popullarizuar. Për këtë arsye Ismail Kadare do të kujdeset të gjejë edhe një temë tjetër për trajtim intelektual, për vetërrëfim të ndryshuar që do të jetë politikisht e koniunkturshme dhe që do të zgjojë kureshtjen për të dhe për krijimtarinë e tij, që do t’ia çelë dyert e depërtimit në tregun letrar.
	Dhe, kjo temë do të quhet: feja.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM!!!

Qëndrimet kundërmyslimane

Shihej qartë se bota, fatkeqësisht, po hynte gjithnjë e më dukshëm në kohën e fërkimeve fetare, të cilat studiues të dukurive globale do t’i quajnë konflikt i qytetërimeve: i qytetërimit islamik dhe i qytetërimit të krishterë. Natyrisht, shkrimtari Ismail Kadare nuk mund të qëndronte pa thënë mendimin e tij për çështje fetare, sepse ai nuk kishte qëndruar kurrë asnjanës, eunuk, ndaj problemeve më të mprehta të përtashësisë. Interesat e tij letrare dhe politike kërkonin që Ismail Kadare, kur drejtpërdrejt e kur ndërmjetësueshëm, t’i shprehte pikëpamjet e tij fetare. Dhe, ai do ta bëjë këtë si gjatë disa retushimeve më sipërfaqësore a më rrënjësore të disa veprave letrare, ashtu edhe në intervistat, në deklaratat dhe në veprat e ndryshme publicistike. Dhe, do ta bëjë këtë në fillim më kujdesshëm e me kalimin e kohës gjithnjë e më zëshëm. Nuk është e vështirë për të vërejtur se në ato retushime, shkrime publicistike, intervista e deklarata ai nuk i trajton të barabarta dinjitetet e fesë myslimane dhe të fesë së krishterë. Në njërën anë duke folur shpërfillshëm apo, madje edhe fyeshëm ndaj fesë myslimane, ai do të bëhet propagandues gjithnjë e më i përkushtuar i fesë së krishterë në anën tjetër. Ndryshe prej shkrimtarit anglez me prejardhje pakistaneze, Salman Ruzhdi, i cili do të shkruajë romanin e shpallur kundërmysliman, Vargjet satanike, për ç’shkak, mandej, do të jetë i shtrënguar t’i kalojë disa vite në “ilegalitetet”, Ismail Kadare do të jetë më i kujdesshëm dhe nuk do të shkruajë vepër të veçantë të tillë. Në qoftë se Salman Ruzhdiut nuk do të mund t’i afrohej me fuqinë krijuese, Ismail Kadare do t’ia kalojë atij me vigjilencë, e cila kohë pas kohe do t’i dobësohej deri në ditët tona. Qëndrimet e tij kundërmyslimane, ndërkaq, të shprehura, sidomos, në shtypin e huaj, përpos atyre të cilëve Ismail Kadare përpiqej t’u binte në sy, u kishin rënë në sy edhe lexuesve shqiptarë, prej të cilëve do të priten me keqardhje të veçantë. Do të bëhen edhe reagime. Një prej reagimeve të tilla do të botohet edhe në javoren e Prishtinës, Zëri, më 27 maj 1992. Në të, përpos të tjerash, thuhet:
“Qendrat Islame Shqiptaro-Amerikane në Shtetet e Bashkueme të Amerikës, mbajtën një takim në Xhaminë e Qendrës Islame Shqiptaro-Amerikane në Nju-Jork – Nju Xhersi, për të shqyrtue dhe diskutue bashkërisht, disa qëndrime tejet negative, sa absurde, aqë edhe indinjuese të shkrimtarit shqiptar Ismail Kadare, të shprehun kohëve të fundit, si në vepra të tija ashtu edhe përmes të intervistave të tija në shtypin e jashtëm, dhe të cilat janë drejtue direkt kundër myslimanizmit.
Takimi i naltëpërmendun, nuk e kishte për qëllim, me i dalë në mbrojtje fesë islame, sepse atë e mbron kultura e vet mijëravjeçare dhe themeli i saj që asht libri i shejtë: Kur’ani, meqë populli shqiptar i takon tri besimeve, ku ma se 70 % i takojnë besimit islam, dhe këto tri besime, nuk i kanë sjellë ndonji të keqe, por përkundrazi, gjithmonë mirëkuptim, harmoni dhe vëllaznim, dhe si konseguencë e gjithë kësaj, vijmë në përfundim, se shprehjet e pakontrollueme të shkrimtarit kriptokomunist Ismail Kadare, i cili islamizmin, të cilin po ta zbërthejsh do të thot PAQE, e krahason me ideologjinë komuniste, e cila nuk njef fe as Zot, familje as traditë; dhe me bindje të plotë themi: se ky akt asht i drejtuemë në radhë të parë kundër krejt kombit shqiptar...
Tue qenë se, Ismail Kadare, në dukje i takon besimit islam, tubimi në fjalë, u distancua nga qëndrimet e padrejta dhe tejet të damshme për kombin shqiptar të Ismail Kadaresë, tue i kualifikue ato si të dëmshme, të padrejta, antinjerzore dhe antihumane, dhe për antishqiptare – të mos flasim”.
Nuk ka dyshim se krijimtaria e Ismail Kadaresë në kohën e komunizmit dhe krijimtaria e veprimtaria e tij pas rënies së komunizmit dëshmojnë se ai e kishte mësuar me kohë mësimin: një shkrimtar bëhet i rëndësishëm varësisht sa është politikisht i përdorshëm. Ai do të dijë të jetë politikisht i përdorshëm sot jo më pak se dje! Lobi shqiptar tashmë i krijuar për Ismail Kadarenë në Nju-Jork, dëshmon qartë se retushimet fetare të disa veprave të tij, paraqitjet kundërmyslimane dhe, sidomos, propagandimi i kthimit në fenë e të parëve i sjellin përkrahje dhe i premtojnë shkëlqime të reja emrit të tij: përkthime e çmime ndërkombëtare! Çmimi i pamerituar i Këshillit Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan ishte njëri prej tyre!

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM!!!

Esadizmi

Në përgjigjen e tij Pabesia e një polemisti, Ismail Kadare i shmanget plotësisht diskutimit për çështjet që kishte ngritur në sprovën Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve. Nuk jam i sigurt për cilën arsye më shumë i shmanget diskutimit: për shkak se nuk do të heqë dorë nga qëndrimet raciste ndaj Lindjes myslimane, ndaj qytetërimit mysliman, prandaj edhe ndaj fesë myslimane, apo për shkak se nuk do që për qëndrimet e tilla të shkruhet edhe një herë në gazeta.
Në qoftë se në përgjigjen Pabesia e një polemisti i është shmangur rrëshqitjes së sërishme në racizëm, nuk mund të thuhet se i ka shpëtuar rirrëshqitjes në myslimanofobi. Dëshmi për këtë është qëndrimi i tij ndaj Haxhi Qamilit – një figure fare skajore historike.
Nuk ka dyshim se ideologjia e Haxhit Qamilit, në qoftë se mund të flitet fare për një ideologji të tij, ishte e jashtëkohshme, prandaj edhe në shpërputhje me të përtashmen dhe të ardhmen e Shqipërisë dhe të popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi. Por, gjithashtu, nuk ka dyshim se Ismail Kadare për arsye fetare e sheh qimen në syrin e Haxhi Qamilit, por nuk e sheh traun në sytë e disa figurave të tjera historike në të njëjtën kohë. Ai e tejzmadhon rebelimin e një njeriu, pa farë ndikimi të veçantë politik, kundër feudalëve, duke e njëjtësuar këtë rebelim me një ideologji pothuaj mosekzistuese filoturke. Nuk mund të besohet se prijësi i një kryengritjeje fshatare kundër feudalëve dhe kundër sundimit të të huajve, sidomos, serbëve e grekëve, në Shqipëri, nuk e dinte se në vitet 1914 - 1915 as nuk mund ta bënte Turqinë më sovrane të Shqipërisë dhe të shqiptarëve, as nuk do të mund ta çonte Shqipërinë përtej Adriatikut e Mesdheut dhe ta bashkonte me Perandorinë e dikurshme Otomane. Shqipëria ishte shtet me kufij të caktuar ndërkombëtarisht, të njohur që nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër dhe ajo ishte bërë shtet kur ishte çliruar nga Perandoria Otomane, që tashmë quhej e shkatërruar.
Për këtë arsye mund të thuhet se shumë më e rrezikshme për Shqipërinë shtet dhe për shqiptarët komb ishte politika tradhtare e Esad Pashë Toptanit, i cili në Luftën e Parë Ballkanike ua kishte lëshuar Shkodrën malazezve, kurse pas luftërave ballkanike kishte hyrë në marrëdhënie politike dhe ushtarake me Serbinë. Esad Pashë Toptani kishte shkuar dy herë në Nish në takime me kryeministrin e Serbisë, Nikolla Pashiq, dhe i kishte dërguar katërqind ushtarë shqiptarë, ithtarë të vet, në ushtrinë serbe, që po merrte pjesë në Luftën e Parë Botërore. Për shkak të politikës separatiste dhe për shkak të pajtimit me pushtimin serb, Esad Pasha do të quhet tradhtar dhe për tradhti do të jetë i vrarë në Francë. Esad Pashë Toptani dhe Nikolla Pashiqi do ta ekzekutojnë Haxhi Qamilin jo për shkak të politikës së tij prej turkoshaku, po për shkak të mospajtimit të tij me politikën tradhtare të të parit dhe të mospajtimi me pushtimin e të dytit. E kjo domethënë se do ta ekzekutojnë si kryengritës shqiptar.
Ta gjykosh tani një kryengritës, qoftë edhe të pajisur me ide turkomane, për ide që s’mund të sillnin pasoja e të heshtësh tradhtinë e një separatisti që bashkëpunonte me pushtuesin e tokave shqiptare dhe, madje, të Shqipërisë shtet ky gjithsesi nuk mund të quhet atdhetarizëm shumë i kthjellët. Cila është më e durueshme: të trajtohesh tradhtar si Esad Toptani a kryengritës turkashak, por kundërserb, si Haxhi Qamili? Po të na dënonte Zoti të zgjidhnim dhunshëm, Ismail Kadare, pa dyshim, do të zgjidhte të parin. Dhe, le ta zgjedhë e le të jetë – esadist!
Lindjefobia e kjo domethënë myslimanofobia mund të konsiderohet arsye pse, përpos tradhtisë së Esad pashë Toptanit, Ismail Kadare e hesht edhe politikën, po ashtu, kundërhistorike, të dy figurave të tjera të asaj kohe po ashtu skajore historike: e hesht politikën e Marka Gjonit e të Preng Bibë Dodës. Në qoftë se Haxhi Qamili na qenka lektisur kot pas një pushtuesi të dëbuar, që në Shqipëri kurrë më nuk do të mund të sundonte, Marka Gjoni dhe Preng Bibë Doda i bënin dëm të dyfishtë Shqipërisë: në njërën anë bënin politikën e përkrahjes së pushtimit italian, kurse, në anën tjetër, bënin politikën separatiste të shpalljes së Mirditës autonomi - njëri i ledhatuar nga Beogradi e tjetri nga Cetina.
Gjykimi i një kryengritësi për një iluzion politik e lënia në heshtje e dy separatistëve, politikat e të cilëve mund të tregoheshin më të rrezikshme për Shqipërinë dhe për shqiptarët, gjithsesi nuk duket gjykim i drejtë historik. Pas gjykimit të tillë, në njërën anë, dhe pas heshtjes së tillë, në anën tjetër, nuk është e vështirë të shihen motive ideologjike fetare. 


Reagimet ndaj polemikës

Në gazetat e Tiranës dhe në gazetat e Prishtinës, deri sot kur po e shkruaj këtë përgjigje, janë botuar shumë reagime ndaj polemikës midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe meje. Numri më i madh i reagimeve në gazetat e Prishtinës në të vërtetë janë reagime më parë të botuara në gazetat e Tiranës.
Si historian i letërsisë shqipe nuk di shkrim që të ketë nxitur më shumë reagime se ç’ka nxitur përgjigjja ime Realiteti i shpërfillur ndaj sprovës Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve me të cilën Ismail Kadare i kishte kundërshtuar pikëpamje e mia të paraqitura në kreun Identiteti kombëtar dhe vetëdija fetare të trajtesës Ideologjia e shpërbërjes. Le të thuhet se më i madh se numri i reaguesve që çështjet e ngritura në këtë polemikë kujdesen t’i trajtojnë objektivisht, pa paragjykime fetare, politike, partiake, ideologjike, pa anime miqësore e të tjera, është numri i reaguesve, të cilët nuk dëshmojnë se janë të liruar prej disa paragjykimeve të tilla apo prej animeve miqësore. Nuk është e vështirë për të vërejtur se paragjykimet dhe animet e tilla posaçërisht shprehen në shkrimet e disa gazetarëve, publicistëve dhe të disa miqve indigo të Ismail Kadaresë.
Ndër mediat që do të mbajnë qëndrim objektiv, mjerisht, nuk do të mund të radhitej pa sadopak ngurrim as gazeta Tirana observer dhe nuk do të mund të radhitej në radhë të parë për shkak të pyetjes që do t’ua bëjë të ftuarve për deklarata në lidhje me polemikën: a mendoni se polemika e dëmton imazhin e shkrimtarit tonë të madh Ismail Kadare? Me të njëjtën arsye do të mund të bëhej pyetja: a mendoni se polemika e dëmton imazhin e shkrimtarit, historianit të letërsisë dhe intelektualit tonë të madh Rexhep Qosja? Shumë më normale, më frytdhënëse pë kulturën e diskutimeve intelektuale e politike do të ishte pyetja, që përjashton gara e hierarki sportive: sa ndriçon çështjen e sa i kontribuon së vërtetës kjo polemikë? 
Inkuadrimi i kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, në këtë polemikë në anën e Ismail Kadaresë sikur i shpjegon këto paragjykime dhe anime të disa reaguesve. Partitë në pushtet, po e tregon edhe kjo polemikë, ende përcaktojnë politikën, etikën dhe estetikën e shumëve prej nesh, prandaj edhe të shumë gazetave dhe mediave elektronike. 
Disa nga miqtë e Ismail Kadaresë, si edhe miku i tyre, në reagimet e botuara bëjnë përpjekje që t’i zhvlerësojnë pikëpamjet e mia - duke i shtrembëruar e duke i falsifikuar dhe që të më zhvlerësojnë mua - duke më fyer kur më butë e kur më vrazhdë se ai! Bëjnë përpjekje të krijojnë përshtypjen në opinion se kjo polemikë në të vërtetë është polemikë, siç thotë njëri prej tyre, midis një shkrimtari të madh, botëror, dhe një shkrimtari normal, domethënë, thotë ai, lokal! U mbeti pa thënë, si e tha njëri që s’i duartroket Ismail Kadaresë, se kjo në thelb është polemikë midis Goliatit dhe Davidit. Gjedhet mitologjike përsëriten! Bariu i vetmuar, Davidi, me një shkop në dorë dhe me llastik në brez, ka marrë guximin t’i kundërvihet Goliatit. Për të krijuar bindjen se kësaj radhe Goliati do të jetë ai që do ta mundë mendërisht dhe moralisht Davidin, miqtë e Ismail Kadaresë, bashkë me të, do të më bëjnë një portret të shëmtuar, të cilin do të donin ta shihnin gjithmonë në galerinë kombëtare të portreteve.
Çka do të thonë ata për mua?

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM!!!

Të gjithë portretistët e mi

Pavarësisht pse unë për ta kurrë s’kisha thënë fjalë portretizuese, ata do të thonë: 
se unë jam një enverist, që e mundon nostalgjia për Enverin, 
se unë jam Enver i Letrave,
se më mundon nostalgjia
 edhe për Jugosllavinë 
edhe Serbinë,
se jam njeri që kam ngritur një flamur të ri, të quajtur flamuri i myslimanizmit,
se unë jam gardian i Lindores,
se unë jam taliban,
se jam blasfemues i religjionit,
se po ndërtoj një politikë dhe një ideologji të re, së cilës do të shohin si do t’ia vënë emrin;
se jam hiç më pak se një delirant,
se kam ide fikse,
se hidhem në ekstreme,
se jam njeri me karakter autarkik,
se kam qejf të më quajnë baba i kombit dhe
bacë i dijes në Kosovë,
se të gjitha këto që po i shkruaj – i shkruaj për arsye se dëshiroj të më trajtojnë numër një e jo numër dy në komb;
se në duel me një ish-kryetar në Kosovë
humba,
se në zgjedhjet lokale në Kosovë në vitin 2000 
humba,
se në zgjedhjet e 3 korrikut në Shqipëri 
humba,
Se jam halldup,
Se jam gërxho, 
se jam një nga mbytësit e një idiome (të gegërishtes),
se jam ballabani i vonuar,
se jam nacionalist fondamentalist (ndoshta fundamentalist), 
se jam një skriboman,
se po përpiqem të bëj perestrojkën tonë,
se jam një shkrimtar lokal, domethënë i njohur vetëm në Bregun e Diellit, në Prishtinë!
se jetoj me kompleks gjenerali,
se jam gjeneral i pamundësuar, 
se jam kolos i lidhun!
Se duhet të më dëbojnë prej Kosovës!
Se, se, se, se, se...!
Portretizuesve të mi, të dhuruar me dhuntinë që të bëjnë portrete me epitete, që të fyejnë të tjerë, nuk do t’u përgjigjem në fyerjet dhe në falsifikimet e pikëpamjeve të mia. Do të merrem vetëm me çështjet, pavarësisht prej cilëve reagues janë të ngritura, diskutimin e të cilave e çmoj të nevojshëm. Kjo do të thotë se para se t’ia jap fjalën portretizuesit më të talentuar dhe, njëkohësisht, më të çmuar në artin tonë figurativ, kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, do të flas edhe për disa shqetësime të reaguesve të tjerë ndaj polemikës.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM!!!

*Vetëm e vërteta i bashkon njerëzit*

1. Disa nga reaguesit shprehin shqetësimin se polemika midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe meje do të shkaktojë ndarje mes intelektualëve shqiptarë, e ndoshta, edhe mes kosovarëve dhe shqiptarëve, si po na ndajnë ata që bëjnë përpjekje të kota të krijojnë identitetin kombëtar kosovar dhe një gjuhë tjetër, standarde për të. Edhe më i mprehtë është shqetësimi i atyre që thonë se kjo polemikë, në rastin më të keq, mund të shkaktojë ndarje fetare!
Është për nderim shqetësimi i këtyre reaguesve, por, disa të tjerë mendojnë se një shqetësim i tillë është i paarsyeshëm. Një polemikë, sado e ashpër dhe sado e shtrirë, nuk mund të krijojë ndarje, sepse polemikat, që sqarojnë çështjet, në thelb synojnë mënjanimin e ndarjeve. Ato edhe s’mund të bëhen si duhet midis njerëzve që, megjithatë, s’do të mund të merreshin vesh. Përvoja historike, kudo dhe kurdo, ka dëshmuar se ndikim të padëshiruar mund të ushtrojnë, në radhë të parë, problemet e fshehura, problemet kulturore, politike, morale, shoqërore, e të tjera që mbulohen me, ta themi, tepih politik. Nuk e thotë populli i urtë kot: plaga që fshihet nuk shërohet. Sqarimi i problemeve më parë se ç’i ndan, i afron njerëzit. Nuk e them unë i pari se njerëzit përherë bashkohen vetëm rreth të Vërtetës dhe të Drejtës. Rreth mashtrimeve, gënjeshtrave, kodeve të rrejshme, njerëzit mund të bashkohen vetëm përkohësisht - derisa të mos i shohin e të mos i kuptojnë.
Dukshmëria (transparenca) nuk është kot nocion aq i çmuar në vendet me tradita më të gjata demokratike. Meqenëse e kanë shijuar gjatë dobishmërinë e saj, ato vende jo rastësisht po kërkojnë që ta zbatojmë edhe ne.


*Ku e lamë Kosovën?*

2. Është e çuditshme dhe, njëkohësisht, treguese pse si një numër i reaguesve, kur flasin për identitetin shqiptar, kanë parasysh vetëm Shqipërinë. Për këtë arsye emërvendi Shqipëri bëhet zëvendësim për emërnjeriun shqiptar. I pari që e bën këtë është Ismail Kadare kur, duke folur për identitetin e shqiptarëve në sprovën Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, thotë atë fjalinë e papranueshme: “Letrat e Shqipërisë janë të qarta”! Nuk ka dyshim se kjo është një pikënisje e gabuar për çdo gjykim për identitetin e shqiptarëve. Nuk mund të gjykohet shkencërisht për çështje të identitetit shqiptar duke pasur parasysh vetëm Shqipërinë, domethënë duke mos pasur parasysh të gjithë shqiptarët në Ballkan dhe shqiptarët në diasporë. Gjykimi për pjesën nuk mund të zëvendësojë gjykimin për tërësinë. Pjesa, sado e madhe dhe sado e rëndësishme qoftë, nuk është tërësia. Ata që për identitetin e shqiptarëve do të gjykojnë duke pasur parasysh të gjitha trevat shqiptare e jo vetëm Shqipërinë shtetërore, të gjithë shqiptarët e jo vetëm ata që jetojnë në Shqipërinë shtetërore, nuk do t’i lejojnë vetes që të shpërfillin përbërësit e shumtë të kulturës e të qytetërimit mysliman në identitetin e gjithësishëm, të përbashkët, historik të shqiptarëve. Pikënisja metodologjike e Ismail Kadaresë, e formuluar në fjalinë përjashtuese ndaj Kosovës “Letrat e Shqipërisë janë të qarta” si edhe e miqve të tij reagues ndaj kësaj polemike, vetëm sa i frymëzon përpjekjet e disa vetjeve, disa grupeve dhe ndonjë institucioni në Kosovë për krijimin e identitetit kombëtar kosovar. E shqiptarët në Shqipëri, në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi, në Luginën e Preshevës dhe kudo qofshin sot vetëm së bashku përbëjnë identitetin e përbashkët, të përbërë, të gjithësishëm shqiptar. Për identitetin kombëtar shqiptar si për një identitet të përbashkët, të gjithësishëm, historik mund të flasim vetëm kur t’i marrim parasysh të veçantat e shqiptarëve të krahinave të ndryshme, të dialekteve të ndryshme, të feve të ndryshme dhe të politikave e të fateve të ndryshme historike shqiptare, sidomos prej copëtimit të trojeve shqiptare në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër në vitin 1912 - 1913.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

VAZHDIM!!!

Besimi dhe mosbesimi

3. Ka nga reaguesit që e quajnë të papranueshëm konstatimin tim mbi rëndësinë e përbërësit fetar (mysliman) në identitetin e përgjithshëm, historik, shqiptar. Qëndrimin e tyre të tillë e mbështesin në konstatimin se qenkemi populli më mosbesimtar në Evropë, me ç’rast pohimi më mosbesimtar tingëllon këtu si vlerësim pozitiv. Në qoftë se, sipas konstatimit të këtyre reaguesve, ne, vërtet, qenkemi populli më mosbesimtar në Evropë - më mosbesimtar se popujt me tradita më të gjata shtetërore e demokratike dhe me tradita më të pasura kulturore, mos do të thotë kjo se ne qenkemi populli më i përparuar, më i zhvilluar, më i kulturuar i Evropës? Le ta japin ata vetë përgjigjen për këtë pyetje, kurse unë po shtoj: ndoshta në kohën e komunizmit edhe mund të radhiteshim ndër popujt, si i quajnë ata, më mosbesimtarë të Evropës, por nuk jam aspak i sigurt se sot jemi aq mosbesimtarë sa dje. Dëshmi për shtimin e përkushtimeve fetare të pjesëtarëve të të tri feve mund të shihen e mund të dëgjohen kudo: në familje, në kisha e në xhami, në hapësirat para tyre, në shkolla e në fakultete, në institucione të shkencës, të kulturës e, madje, të politikës. Ata që i shpallin shqiptarët popullin më mosbesimtar në Evropë sot, mund të mos besojnë, ndoshta, në qoftë se u thuhet: në institucione shkencore në Prishtinë, për shembull, para, ta themi, njëzet vjetësh nuk dihej nëse e agjëronte kush ramazanin, kurse sot këtë e bëjnë jo pak prej tyre, përpos të tjerësh, edhe këshilltarë shkencorë; në shkollat e mesme në Kosovë, para njëzet vjetësh, ta themi, nuk dihej nëse agjëronte ndonjë nxënës a ndonjë mësues, arsimtar a profesor, kurse sot dihet për shumë e shumë prej tyre; në xhamitë e Kosovës para njëzet vjetësh nuk dihej nëse shkonte të falej ndonjë profesor fakulteti, kurse sot është gjithnjë e më i dukshëm numri i tyre që të premteve shihen në xhami. Në Kosovë sot me rituale fetare varrosen edhe anëtarë të ndjerë të Akademisë së Shkencave e të Arteve të Kosovës; por, në Kosovë sot me rituale fetare ngjet të varrosen edhe ish-funksionarë të lartë, madje, edhe më të lartit, të Komitetit Krahinor të Lidhjes së Komunistëve të Kosovës. Si në Kosovë, përkushtimet fetare mbas rënies së komunizmit janë shtuar edhe ndër shqiptarët në Maqedoni, në Luginën e Preshevës dhe në Mal të Zi. Të mos i shohësh këto sot do të thotë të mos e shohësh njëmendësinë. Dhe, të shpërfillësh përbërësit e besimit mysliman, - që në Kosovë e në Shqipëri kanë ardhur nga Lindja turko-arabe - e kjo do të thotë edhe të kulturës me bazë besimin mysliman në identitetin e gjithësishëm shqiptar, do të thotë të shpërfillësh njëmendësinë: të shpërfillësh njëmendësinë qoftë pse nuk je në gjendje ta shohësh, qoftë - çka, mjerisht, ngjet më shpesh - pse nuk dëshiron ta shohësh të tillë çfarë është ajo. E kur flitet për identitetin e shqiptarëve në përgjithësi e jo vetëm për identitetin e shqiptarëve në Shqipërinë shtetërore do të duhej të dihej se në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, në Luginën e Preshevës dhe në Mal të Zi, jetojnë sot gati gjysma e shqiptarëve në Ballkan, kurse mbi 95 për qind e këtyre shqiptarëve i takojnë besimit mysliman.
Besimin e autorëve të pohimit se shqiptarët na qenkan populli më mosbesimtar në Evropë e përgënjeshtrojnë edhe të dhëna të tjera ndër të cilat mund të përmendet një emision i udhëhequr prej Alban Dudushit në Top Channel, në të cilin, përpos se u theksua racizmi i Ismail Kadaresë, u paraqitën të dhëna për rënien e numrit të martesave të përziera e për shtimin e numrit të konflikteve fetare dhe këto të dhëna flasin, ndoshta, për forcimin, apo, madje, për tejshquarjen e vetëdijes fetare në jetën tonë.
4. Njëri prej reaguesve do të ma marrë për të keq se për njërën prej çështjeve për të cilën është folur në përgjigjen ndaj sprovës së Ismail Kadaresë paskam folur si myftiu i një qyteti tonë. Dhe, kjo se paskam folur ashtu siç paska folur edhe myftiu, nuk e di nëse fola unë përpara tij apo ai përpara meje, qenka e palejueshme. Mos do të thotë kjo se një intelektual për asnjë çështje nuk do të duhej të fliste siç flet një myfti? Dhe, mos do të thotë kjo se çdo gjë që thotë një myfti që përpara qenka e papranueshme? Nuk e di nëse shqiptuesit të këtij pohimi i shkon mendja se vetëm në kohën e komunizmit ishte e padëshiruar, madje, e palejuar që të thuash diçka që do të pajtohej me atë që për atë diçka e paska thënë një myfti, një kardinal a një rabin!
Nuk e di si mund të kuptohet më parë ky qortim: si paragjykim fetar, si myslimanofobi, apo si një klishe komuniste e strehuar në ndërdijen e qortuesit. Pak më e vrazhdë, ndoshta, do të mund të quhej këshilla e reaguesit tjetër, i cili shqiptarëve që mund të mos mendojnë si ai ua tregon udhën e pelegrinazhit, për të zgjidhur, si thotë, brengat e veta! A bash kështu duhet të flasë një shqiptar ortodoks për shqiptarin mysliman që për haxhillëk shkon në Qabe apo një shqiptar mysliman për vëllanë ortodoks që për pelegrinazh shkon në Patrikanën e Stambollit e për vëllanë katolik që për pelegrinazh shkon në Vatikan?!


Krahasime që s’bëhen

5. Një reagues tjetër pa ndonjë ngurrim dhe pa ndonjë hamendësim shpërfill kritikën letrare, teorinë letrare dhe historinë letrare e kjo domethënë shkencën e letërsisë në krahasim me letërsinë. Ç’më duhet mua, mendon ai, studimi i veprës së një shkrimtari kur e kam atë vepër? Ç’më duhet mua, thotë ai pa ngurrim, monografia e Rexhep Qosjes për Naim Frashërin? Dhe, unë nuk e di a nuk i duhet kjo monografi pse e paska shkruar Rexhep Qosja apo pse qenka e shkruar mbi krijimtarinë e Naim Frashërit? Ky pohim shqiptohet për t’u dëshmuar pohimet e disa miqve të Ismail Kadaresë e, pastaj, edhe mendimi i kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, se polemika ndaj së cilës reagojnë ata është polemikë midis dy autorëve me popullorësi të ndryshme: një shkrimtari, një poeti - botëror dhe një kritiku, një historiani letrar - lokal! Ta lëmë krahasimin midis popullorësive e të merremi me krahasimin vlerësues midis fushave krijuese: midis poezisë dhe shkencës, midis poezisë dhe trajtave të tjera të veprimtarisë mendore të njeriut. 
Krahasimet vlerësuese midis arteve të veçanta dhe midis arteve e trajtave të tjera të veprimtarisë mendore të njeriut, siç janë shkenca dhe filozofia, quhen të tejkaluara, të papranuara, të gabuara, sepse të gjitha artet, të gjitha shkencat dhe filozofia i duhen njeriut, janë shprehje e mendësive të tij dhe i shërbejnë jetës së tij. I takon një kohe të shkuar koncepti romantik sipas të cilit poezia dhe muzika përfaqësojnë dëshminë më të fuqishme të gjeniut ashtu siç i takon një kohe të shkuar koncepti hegelian sipas të cilit poezia (e kjo domethënë letërsia) i takon fëmijërisë, kurse filozofia dhe shkenca pjekurisë së njerëzimit. Për këtë arsye në kulturat e zhvilluara nuk bëhen krahasime vlerësuese midis shkrimtarit dhe kritikut, midis shkrimtarit dhe shkencëtarit, midis shkrimtarit dhe filozofit. 
Studiuesi i njohur polak, Henrik Markieviç, thotë, fjala vjen, se sot “gjithnjë e më dukshëm po hiqen kufijtë midis letërsisë dhe filozofisë, shkencës, reportazhit ose publicistikës”; studiuesi francez, Robert Eskarpi, thotë se ka shumë vepra të shkruara me qëllim funksional që çmohen si vepra të vërteta letrare; teoriku i njohur i letërsisë, Cvetan Todorov, në trajtesën Nocioni i letërsisë, fjala vjen, thotë se “çdo tip i ligjërimit që zakonisht e quajmë letrar e ka tipin e ngjashëm jo letrar me të cilin është më i afërt se me një tip tjetër të ligjërimit letrar”. Krijuesit e ndryshëm të arteve, të shkencës dhe të filozofisë çmohen jo varësisht pse njëri është poet, tjetri shkencëtar e i treti filozof, po varësisht prej vlerës, kuptimit, rëndësisë së veprave të tyre. Cili intelektual francez do të thoshte, fjala vjen, se Rasini, Kornej a Molieri janë më të çmuar në kulturën franceze se Dekarti? Asnjëri. Cili intelektual francez do të thoshte se Lamartini është më i çmuar e më i rëndësishëm për kulturën franceze sesa Rusoi? Asnjëri. Cili intelektual francez do të thoshte se Pol Valeri në kulturën franceze është më i çmuar e më i rëndësishëm se Henri Bergsoni apo Gustav Lansoni? Asnjëri. Cili intelektual gjerman do të thoshte se Gëte dhe Shileri për kulturën gjermane janë më të rëndësishëm se Kanti dhe Hegeli? Asnjëri.
Në letërsinë italiane të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë dhe të shekullit njëzet kanë krijuar me mijëra poetë, prozatorë e dramaturgë, por ndër, të themi, pesë shkrimtarët më të lavdishëm të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë hyn kritiku dhe historiani i letërsisë italiane, Francesko de Sanktis, kurse ndër më të lavdishmit e shekullit njëzet hyn kritiku dhe esteti Benedeto Kroçe. Albert Kamy dhe Zhan-Pol Sartri janë dy nga figurat më të mëdha të letërsisë franceze të shekullit njëzet, por janë aq të mëdhenj, aq të çmuar e aq të rëndësishëm në këtë letërsi dhe në letërsinë botërore në përgjithësi, jo vetëm si prozatorë, por edhe si filozofë, kritikë, eseistë, intelektualë me formim dhe ndikim universal - Sartri dhe jo vetëm si prozator e dramaturg, po edhe si mendimtar, kritik, intelektual i gjithanshëm - Kamy. 
Ç’përfaqësojnë mijëra e mijëra romancierë në krahasim me Herodotin, Plutarkun, Livin, Tacitin, Erazmon, Bekonin, Montenjin, Lesingun, Vikon, Volterin, Didronë, Renanin, Tenin, të cilët trajtohen shkrimtarë të mëdhenj sepse janë, para së gjithash shkencëtarë, mendimtarë, moralistë të mëdhenj?
Krahasimet vlerësuese midis intelektualëve tanë, midis krijuesve tanë, varësisht prej fushës krijuese me të cilën merren, nuk e tregojnë të vërtetën për rëndësinë dhe për rolin e tyre të përgjithshëm në letërsinë dhe në kulturën kombëtare.


Sovjetizimi dhe evropianizimi


6. Disa prej reaguesve - ithtarë të Ismail Kadaresë, - nuk ngurrojnë që në reagimet e tyre të më mbajnë ligjërata për evropianizimin e letërsisë shqipe, duke i treguar me gishtin tregues evropianizuesit dhe kundërevropianizuesit e saj, duke e bërë Ismail Kadarenë evropianizues e mua kundërshtar të këtij evropianizmi. Janë turrur të marrin një flamur që s’iu takon, ndërsa Ismail Kadarenë si shumë herë dhe për shumëçka e vënë përpara! E ai, për t’u treguar çka s’ishte e pështyn edhe njërin nga mësuesit e tij të dikurshëm: Çernishevskin.
Ç’mund të thuhet për këto pohime dhe për këto krahasime?
Mund të thuhet: mbi tridhjetë e pesë vjet i ka kaluar Ismail Kadare duke e sovjetizuar jo vetëm me poezi e me prozë, po edhe me shkrime kritike dhe “teorike” letërsinë dhe kulturën shqiptare.
Përmasat e vërteta të kësaj dukurie në krijimtarinë e tij mund të shihen në gjithë shtrirjen e saj vetëm kur të studiohet ajo. 
E sovjetizimi dhe evropianizimi janë koncepte të papërputhshme, madje, të papajtueshme. E sovjetizimi dhe evropianizmi janë praktika letrare, artistike dhe kulturore në përgjithësi, të ndryshme, të papërputhshme dhe të papajtueshme.	Shkrimin e fundit apo, ndoshta, të fundit teorik dhe historiko-letrar, me të cilin i kontribuohej sovjetizimit të letërsisë shqipe, të shkencës letrare dhe të kulturës shqiptare, Ismail Kadare do ta shkruajë në çastet kur po dëgjoheshin grahmat e fundit politike, ideologjike dhe sistemore të komunizmit në Evropë dhe po fillonte çsovjetizimi i letërsisë dhe i kulturës shqiptare: në vitin kur po shënohej dyzetepesëvjetori i Çlirimit. Ishte kjo fjala teorike dhe historiko-letrare e Ismail Kadaresë mbi amshimin e realizmit socialist, e paraqitur në Konferencën Shkencore Koha jonë, letërsia, shkenca letrare në njërën nga sallat e Pallatit të Kongreseve më 13 nëntor 1989, që do të botohet mandej në numrin e janarit 1990 të revistës Nëntori. Ishte kjo fjala teorike dhe historiko-letrare e Ismail Kadaresë me të cilën ai zhvlerësonte të ashtuquajturën letërsi dekadente, mikroborgjeze, domethënë evropiane, me të cilën e shpallte të përjetshme letërsinë e realizmit socialist dhe me të cilën e madhëronte edhe njëherë rëndësinë e vijës së Partisë për letërsinë dhe artet. Në Evropë nuk kishte krijues, nuk kishte intelektual, që nuk shihte se në arkivolin e komunizmit po nguleshin gozhdët e fundit kurse Ismail Kadare i shkruante himn për pavdekësinë! Në letërsinë shqipe kurrë një poet s’ishte treguar më kundërprofet. Fatmirësisht një numër i prozave dhe i poezive të Ismail Kadaresë nuk e dëshmojnë teorinë e tij me të cilën propagandohej sovjetizimi i mëtejshëm i letërsisë dhe i kulturës shqiptare. Dhe, fatmirësisht, krijimtaria e tij letrare dhe publicistike pas rënies së komunizmit është krijuar në kundërshtim me atë teori. Por, pesëmbëdhjetë vjet vetëdije për nevojën e evropianizimit nuk janë shpagim i mjaftueshëm për mbi tridhjetë e pesë vjet teori dhe propagandë për sovjetizimin e letërsisë dhe të kulturës shqiptare në përgjithësi.
Në vitet kur Ismail Kadare bënte sovjetizimin teorik dhe, në një pjesë të madhe, praktik të letërsisë shqipe, unë bëja shumë përpjekje për evropianizimin e saj: evropianizimin e gjithanshëm të saj. Dhe, kjo dëshmohet jo vetëm në referencat e përdorura në veprat e mia për letërsinë shqipe. Dhe, kjo dëshmohet në indekset e emrave në veprat e mia për letërsinë shqipe dhe për kulturën shqiptare. Mbi 95 për qind e emrave të shkrimtarëve, të krijuesve të tjerë të arteve të tjera, të filozofëve, të shkencëtarëve në veprat e mia janë emra shkrimtarësh, krijuesish të arteve të tjera, filozofësh dhe shkencëtarësh evropianë - francezë, gjermanë, anglezë, italianë, spanjollë, holandezë dhe amerikanë. Dhe, kjo dëshmohet edhe me pikëpamjet teorike në sprovën time Letërsia kombëtare dhe letërsia botërore ose afrimi përmes ndryshimeve, të botuar në vitin 1972. Dhe, kjo dëshmohet edhe me koncepte teorike në veprën Tri mënyra të shkrimit shqip, të shkruar në fund të viteve shtatëdhjetë, në të cilën politizimi dhe ideologjizimi, domethënë sovjetizimi, që predikonte e zbatonte Ismail Kadare në njërën anë, kurse folklorizmi, në anën tjetër, trajtohen si pengesa për evropianizimin e letërsisë, të arteve, të dijeve, të kulturës sonë në përgjithësi e kjo domethënë si pengesë e evropianizimit të identitetit tonë. Të thuash, prandaj, ç’thotë Ismail Kadare për veten dhe ç’thonë magnetofonat e tij për rolin tim dhe rolin e tij në evropianizimin a çevropianizimin e letërsisë dhe të kulturës sonë do të thotë të mos e shohësh të vërtetën, të mos e pranosh të vërtetën dhe të mos barazosh të pabarazueshmit siç do të thotë njëri prej magnetofonave të tij.
Si po zgjidhet çështja kombëtare

7. Një numër i reaguesve, megjithëse i vogël, i quajnë të jashtëkohshme e kjo domethënë anakronike diskutimet për çështje që po diskutohen në këtë polemikë e në reagimet ndaj saj dhe i quajnë kështu të jashtëkohshme, domethënë anakronike, sepse u tingëllojnë shumë kombëtare. Në kohën e globalizmit, që, mendojnë, u sjell vetëm të mira kombeve, preokupimet kombëtare, thonë, të largojnë prej qëllimit kryesor, që është zhvillimi ekonomik dhe ngritja e mirëqenies së qytetarëve. Nuk janë këto, natyrisht, deklarimet e para, as të vetmet në disa nga mediat tona në Prishtinë dhe në Tiranë, në të cilat ideja kombëtare quhet tashmë ide e tejkaluar. Harrohet se, siç po shihet në të gjitha anët e planetit, kombi është edhe më tej ajo forca, e cila, si e thoshte De Goli, e lëviz historinë. Popuj të mëdhenj nuk janë më pak nacionalistë se popuj të vegjël, që ende s’kanë zgjidhur as çështjen kombëtare, as çështjen demokratike. Dhe, harrohet se autorë perëndimorë, evropianë dhe amerikanë, në vendet e të cilëve globalizmi predikohet më së shumti, thonë se: 1. kapitalizmi me tregun e lirë, 2. të drejtat e njeriut me demokracinë liberale sekulare, dhe 3. shteti kombëtar përfaqësojnë tri parimet mbi të cilat qëndrojnë e sotmja dhe e ardhmja e Perëndimit dhe e njerëzimit. Dhe, harrohet se ne, si komb, ende nuk e kemi zgjidhur çështjen kombëtare dhe, si duken punët, nuk do ta zgjidhim përfundimisht as në këtë cikël historik. Është e vërtetë se pozita e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, në Serbinë Jugore dhe në Mal të Zi sadopak po përmirësohet dhe është e vërtetë se Kosovës do t’i njihet pavarësia me ose pa farë kufizimesh, por është e vërtetë se shqiptarët mbesin të ndarë, siç ishin, në pesë shtete! E ashtu i copëtuar si shqiptarët nuk është asnjë popull evropian. Bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk ua ka paracaktuar disa kufizime bisedimeve mbi statusin e Kosovës për hir të shqiptarëve, po, në radhë të parë, për hir të serbëve. Vullneti i, të themi, 10 për qind të serbëve të Kosovës vihet kështu mbi vullnetin e 90 për qind të shqiptarëve dhe të tjerëve në Kosovë. Sikur të mos favorizohej vullneti i serbëve, shqiptarëve të Kosovës do t’u njihej e drejta e popullit të ndarë dhunshëm prej shumicës së tij: e drejta e bashkimit me Shqipërinë.
E, sa rëndësi të madhe do të kishte bashkimi i Kosovës me Shqipërinë edhe për Kosovën, edhe për Shqipërinë, ndoshta, vetëm tani po shihet plotësisht. Përpara mendoja se duke u bashkuar me Shqipërinë do të shpëtonim njëherë e përgjithmonë prej Serbisë. Tani mendoj, ndërkaq, se duke u bashkuar me Shqipërinë, njëkohësisht, do të shpëtohej Kosova prej Kosovës dhe Shqipëria prej Shqipërisë. Domethënë: bashkimi do të kishte rëndësi jo vetëm ekzistenciale, ekonomike e politike, po edhe shoqërore, intelektuale dhe morale. Vetëm të bashkuar shqiptarët do të bëheshin çka mund të jenë, çka s’do të duhej të jenë dhe çka do të duhej të jenë edhe në pikëpamje shoqërore, edhe në pikëpamje të shëndetit moral.
Për këtë arsye jo diskutimet intelektuale për çështje kombëtare, pra edhe për identitetin, po mohimet e nevojës për diskutime të tilla mbi çështje kombëtare mund të quhen të jashtëkohshme dhe të jashtëvendshme.






Kategori e ndryshueshme


8. Disa nga reaguesit, madje edhe nga reaguesit që nuk mbajnë anën e asnjërit polemist, thonë se që të dy polemistët e trajtojnë identitetin si diçka të ngurtë, të ndërtuar njëherë e përgjithmonë, domethënë të pandryshuar. Në shkrimet e mia Ideologjia e shpërbërjes dhe Realiteti i shpërfillur nuk shikohet ashtu identiteti i asnjë populli. Siç shihet prej sprovës Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve dhe siç thuhet për të edhe në përgjigjen time Realiteti i shpërfillur, ashtu e shikon identitetin Ismail Kadare. Unë, përkundrazi, e trajtoj si kategori historike, dinamike, domethënë të ndryshueshme. Në përgjigjen Realiteti i shpërfillur nuk e kam quajtur të arsyeshme, prandaj as të nevojshme, të përsëris disa pohime themelore për çështje të identitetit. Kam supozuar se lexuesi që e përcjell këtë polemikë e aq më parë lexuesi, që reagon ndaj saj, do të ketë lexuar jo vetëm sprovën e Ismail Kadaresë, Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, me të cilën e fillon këtë polemikë, por edhe trajtesën time Ideologjia e shpërbërjes, kreut të së cilës mbi identitetin kombëtar dhe vetëdijen fetare ai i është kundërvënë me atë sprovë. E në atë trajtesë, përpos të tjerash, unë them: “Identiteti i një populli është kategori historike: në procesin historik ai vjen duke u pasuruar apo, madje, duke u varfëruar dhe, rrjedhimisht, më pak a më shumë duke ndryshuar. Në procesin historik identitetet e kombeve marrin dhe japin, sepse fatmirësisht marrin dhe japin kulturat e tyre, qytetërimet e tyre në takim e dialog me kultura e qytetërime të kombeve të tjera”. Populli shqiptar, them, është popull i kontinentit evropian, por popull i kontinentit evropian që ka bërë shtëpinë në atë pjesë të kontinentit, ku janë takuar pushtues të nisur nga Perëndimi në Lindje dhe pushtues të nisur nga Lindja në Perëndim, ku janë takuar e gërshetuar kultura dhe qytetërimi antik grek dhe romak, bizantin dhe latin, feja e krishterë dhe feja myslimane, kultura dhe qytetërimi evropian dhe kultura dhe qytetërimi islamik. Meqenëse populli shqiptar për rreth 500 vjet ishte i sunduar prej Perandorisë Otomane është e kuptueshme të thuhet se historia e tij për 500 vjet ishte histori e lidhur, para së gjithash, me historinë e kësaj Perandorie. Gjatë kësaj historie një përqindje shumë e madhe e popullit shqiptar kishte pranuar fenë e sunduesit dhe, duke përvetësuar fenë, kishte pranuar shumë, shumë përbërës shpirtërorë dhe materialë të kulturës dhe të qytetërimit të tij: kultura dhe qytetërimi janë përcaktues tepër të rëndësishëm të identitetit të popujve. Të mohosh këto të vërteta do të thotë të mos shohësh dhe të mos pranosh të vërtetën, po të bësh propagandë politike kush e di përse dhe kushedi për kënd. Krahasimi i shqiptarëve me spanjollët prandaj, siç bën Ismail Kadare, është plotësisht i paqëlluar pikërisht për arsye se spanjollët nuk janë islamizuar dhe, për arsye se nuk janë islamizuar, lidhjet e kulturës dhe të qytetërimit të tyre me kulturën dhe me qytetërimin arab janë fare të pakta dhe fare sipërfaqësore.








Letrarësia dhe pavarësia?


9. Njëri ndër reaguesit e parë në polemikën midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe meje do të thotë, ndoshta për të thënë se sa e paktë, e parëndësishme është vepra ime kritike, eseistike, historike-letrare, letrare në krahasim me atë të Ismail Kadaresë se që prej vitit 1980 nuk merrem me kritikë e me krijimtari letrare e shkencore! Kritika e literaritetit, thotë ai, që ka filluar të zhvillohet përafërsisht në atë kohë, më ka nxjerrë prej radhëve të kritikëve dhe, në përgjithësi, të studiuesve të letërsisë shqipe dhe të krijimtarisë letrare. Meqë isha marrë me studime sociologjike letrare, thotë ai, nuk do të jem në gjendje t’u bashkohem radhëve të letrarësiologëve!
Harron të thotë ai, ndërkaq, se letrarësisë unë i thoja vlerë estetike dhe me studimin e vlerave estetike të letërsisë shqipe isha marrë para se vlerat estetike të pagëzoheshin letrarësi!
Pohimi i këtillë pjell përfundimin se veprat e mia Nocione të reja albanologjike , botuar më 1983, Historia e letërsisë shqipe – Romantizmi, në tri vëllime, botuar më 1984 - 1986, Porosia e madhe (monografi për Naim Frashërin), e botuar në vitin 1986 e të tjera, të botuara pas vitit 1980, pra, pas atij viti kur kritika mbi letrarësinë më paska nxjerrë nga studimi i letërsisë shqipe, i paska shkruar kloni i Rexhep Qosjes! Në qoftë se ky reagues ndaj polemikës midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes nuk arrin ta përcaktojë as përafërsisht me saktësi vitin kur qenkam bërë hallall me letërsinë, me kritikën, me eseistikën dhe me studimin historik të letërsisë, (sado do të mund ta bënte këtë po të shikonte kronologjinë e veprave të mia që e boton rregullisht Shtëpia botuese TOENA në kopertinat e botimeve të Rexhep Qosjes), ai thotë të vërtetën kur pohon se pas atij viti unë, vërtet, kam filluar të merrem shumë me shkrime politike, me publicistikë dhe me politikë. Në vend se letrarësisë, vërtet, u jam kushtuar shkrimeve politike dhe publicistike gjithnjë duke besuar se këto shkrime nuk do të jenë një punë e kotë. Më ishte mbushur mendja se shumë më të rëndësishme se një varg shkrimesh apo, madje, veprash për letrarësinë e, sidomos, për letrarësinë e veprave që kanë pak letrarësi, do të jenë pavarësia e Kosovës dhe demokracia e Shqipërisë dhe e Kosovës. Më ishte mbushur mendja, oh sa gabueshëm, se, si e thonë teorikë dhe estetë bashkëkohorë, edhe publicistika mund të ketë vlera letrare, kur e kur më shumë, madje, se disa vjersha, drama, tregime a romane.
E pse më ishte mbushur mendja se më e rëndësishme se të merresha me studime të letërsisë e të bëhesha “letrarësiolog”, ishte të merresha me shkrime politike dhe publicistike?
Dhuna gjithnjë e më e madhe dhe gjithnjë e më e përshtrirë e Serbisë dhe e Jugosllavisë mbi popullin shqiptar në Kosovë, në Maqedoni dhe kudo jetonin pjesëtarë të tij në republikat ish-jugosllave; shkrimet gjithnjë e më të shumta të shkrimtarëve e të intelektualëve të tjerë serbë, maqedonas e, kur e kur malazez, kundër shqiptarëve, në të cilat aq shumë shtrembërohej, falsifikohej e vërteta për historinë dhe kulturën shqiptare, me të cilat në të vërtetë nënçmoheshin historia dhe kultura shqiptare, interesi historik për ndërkombëtarizimin e çështjes së Kosovës dhe të çështjes shqiptare në tërësi, ideali i çlirimit nga sovraniteti sllav – të gjitha këto do të më shtyjnë që të mos u bashkohesha letrarësiologëve, të lija përkohësisht kritikën letrare, historinë e letërsisë, dramën dhe prozën e t’u kushtohem shkrimeve politike dhe publicistikës! Fryt i parë i kësaj pune publicistike do të jetë vepra Populli i ndaluar, në të cilën ishte përmbledhur pjesa më e madhe e shkrimeve në të cilat i kundërqëndroja politikës serbo-jugosllave ndaj shqiptarëve, në të cilat tregoheshin të gjitha llojet e dhunës shtetërore ndaj shqiptarëve, në të cilat çmaskohej shovinizmi intelektual serbo-maqedonas ndaj shqiptarëve dhe, njëkohësisht, tregohej se çka, dëshironin shqiptarët, si e shihnin ardhmërinë e tyre ata. Dhe, sidomos, çka pashmangshëm, iu takon si e drejtë natyrore dhe historike atyre. Dhe, këtë vepër do të detyrohem ta botoj në Zagreb, sepse jugosllavistët tanë nuk kishin lejuar të botohej në Kosovë.
Po, me shkrime politike e publicistike do të shtrëngohem të merrem edhe më tutje.
Përpos kundër dhunës shtetërore serbe e maqedonase, përpos kundër ideologjisë kundërshqiptare që predikonin intelektualë serbë, maqedonas e malazez, do të shtrëngohem të shkruaj edhe kundër politikës së atyre partive tona që thoshin se po ndërtojnë rend demokratik nën dhunën serbe.
Dhe, jo vetëm kaq. 
Do të shtrëngohem të shkruaj edhe kundër politikës së kryetarit të atëhershëm të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, i cili të drejtat e shqiptarëve në Kosovë herë i rrëgjonte në të drejta njerëzore dhe kulturore e herë i përparonte në një autonomi shumë më të kufizuar se autonomia e vitit 1974 në kuadrin e Serbisë.
Do të detyrohem të shkruajë kundër kryetarit të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, i cili vazhdonte ta furnizonte me naftë Jugosllavinë e mbetur (Serbia dhe Mali i Zi), që ishte vënë në bllokadë ekonomike nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare!
Do të detyrohem të shkruaj kundër politikës së kryetarit të Shqipërisë, i cili ideologjinë e qëndresës vepruese, domethënë ideologjinë e luftës çlirimtare, që do të frymëzojë krijimin e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, e quante ideologji të terrorizmit, kurse mua personalisht, “ideolog të terrorizmit shqiptar”. Si do të mësoj më vonë, kur do të shkoj në Strasburg e në Uashington, në delegacionet e Kosovës, shumë prej këtyre shkrimeve publicistike për gjendjen dhe synimet e shqiptarëve në ish-Jugosllavi, pavarësisht pse kryetari Sali Berisha më kishte shpallur ideolog të terrorizmit, ishin përkthyer në kancelaritë amerikane dhe evropiane.
Në këtë kohë, kur shkrimtari Ismail Kadare vazhdonte në Paris të merrej me letërsi, por edhe të pezmatonte shqiptarët e besimit mysliman me deklarata kundërmyslimane e të predikonte kthimin në fenë e të parëve, në krishterimin, Rexhep Qosja vazhdonte të merrej me shkrime politike e publicistike duke bërë beteja intelektuale për trajtimin evropian të çështjes shqiptare, për pavarësinë e Kosovës, për demokracinë e Shqipërisë e të Kosovës, për fatin evropian të popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi dhe duke pritur çdo natë policët serbë që do ta çonin atje prej nga nuk mund të dinte kur do të kthehej dhe a do të kthehej fare. Ç’kishte atëherë më rëndësi për Kosovën e për Shqipërinë; për demokracinë në Kosovë e në Shqipëri; për evropianitetin e Kosovës e të Shqipërisë - studimi i letrarësisë apo publicistika në fjalë - le ta thotë reaguesi që merret me kronologjinë e punës sime.

Kryeministri i gjithkundshëm


Nuk kam pritur, nuk kam pritur sidomos mbasi më kishte shpallur “ideolog të terrorizmit shqiptar” se ish-kryetari i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, do të merret rishtazi me mua. Dhe, nuk kam pritur, nuk kam pritur dhe as në ëndërr nuk kam parë, se Sali Berisha do të merret prapë me mua, tani në cilësinë e kryeministrit të Shqipërisë. Por, si e ka thënë shkrimtari i njohur anglez, Gream Grin, në Ballkan janë të mundshme të papriturat më të paimagjinueshme! Në Ballkan është e mundshme të imagjinohen kentaurë dhe të lindin Drakulla! Në Ballkan dhe vetëm në Ballkan është e mundshme që një ish-kryetar, i cili me politikën e tij ekstremisht të djathtë, e kishte çuar vendin te pragu, madje, pak përtej pragut, të luftës qytetare, i cili me politikën e tij ekstremisht të djathtë i kishte sjellë vendit shumë viktima dhe shumë shkatërrime materiale, i cili me politikën e tij ekstremisht të djathtë, e kishte futur vendin në aventurën financiare të piramidave, i cili gjatë politikës së tij kishte shpallur gjendje të jashtëzakonshme dhe në atë gjendje të jashtëzakonshme ishte rizgjedhur kryetar, i cili, për shkak të asaj politike, me aso pasojash politike, ekonomike, shoqërore dhe morale, ishte përmbysur me revolucion të vonuar demokratik (ashtu siç u përmbysën Shevarnadze në Gruzi dhe Janukoviç në Ukrainë), në Ballkan, pra, dhe vetëm në Ballkan është e mundshme që një ish-kryetar i tillë të rikthehet në politikë dhe të rikthehet, madje, si kryeministër. Dhe, në Ballkan dhe vetëm në Ballkan është e mundshme që një ish-kryetar i tillë të gëzojë përkrahjen, madje, përkrahjen servile, të shkrimtarit që ende festohet si shkrimtar i parë kombëtar, madje, si shkrimtar botëror! Thashë në Ballkan e do të duhej të thuhej: te ne, dhe vetëm te ne! Se vetëm te ne është e mundshme që një ish-kryetar i përmbysur nga pushteti për arsyet për të cilat ishte përmbysur Sali Berisha të rikthehet në pushtet si kryeministër. Thashë në Ballkan e do të duhej të thuhej: te ne, dhe vetëm te ne. Se, vetëm te ne është e mundshme që një shkrimtar, i cili i ka shërbyer diktaturës, pavarësisht si quhet ajo, në mënyrat politike, ideologjike, teorike dhe letrare siç i ka shërbyer Ismail Kadare diktaturës komuniste, të kthehet ngadhënjimtar edhe në demokraci dhe të bëhet mësues i papërgjegjësisë intelektuale dhe morale si në kohën e komunizmit.
Nuk iu deshën as nëntë muaj në pushtet, por tani i rikthyer si kryeministër, dhe Sali Berisha filloi të merret edhe me vogëlsinë time. Për fatin tim të mirë, kësaj radhe nuk po më quan më terrorist, siç më quante kur ishte kryetar, edhe pse terrorizmi është fjala që në fjalorin e tij dhe të shkrimtarit të tij po zëvendëson fjalën komunizëm dhe, ashtu, është bërë fjalë shumë e leverdishme politikisht dhe fjalë shumë e leverdishme letrarisht për ta. Kësaj radhe ish-kryetari i Shqipërisë, tani kryeministër, më ka caktuar fat më të durueshëm: më trajton vetëm të pabarabartë me shkrimtarin e tij!
Pse po merret dhe si po merret me mua ish-kryetari, tani kryeministri ynë?
Për një kryeministër, i cili sillet si shumëministër, i cili në vend të ministrit të Mjedisit flet edhe për punë të ujësjellësve e të kanalizimeve, i cili në vend të ministrit të Ekonomisë flet edhe për punë të tatimeve, i cili në vend të ministrit të Arsimit flet edhe për punë të Akademisë së Shkencave, i cili në vend të ministrit të Bujqësisë flet edhe për punë të gripit të pulave të gjora, i cili në vend të ministrit të Turizmit flet edhe për punë të pastrimit të plazheve, i cili në vend të ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme flet edhe për punë të pasaportave, i cili në vend të ministrit të Shëndetësisë flet edhe për prostitucionin, i cili në vend të ministrit të Rendit Publik flet edhe për xhepaxhinjtë, i cili gjatë emisionit të lajmeve në TVSH, që fillojnë në orën 2000, ngjet të paraqitet shtatë herë, duke marrë kur shtatë e kur shtatëmbëdhjetë minuta, një ish-kryetar, tani kryeministër, në të vërtetë shumëministër i tillë është e kuptueshme, madje, e domosdoshme që ta thotë fjalën, që do të çmohet fjalë e fundit, edhe për një polemikë ashtu të nxehtë siç është polemika midis shkrimtarit të tij, Ismail Kadare, i quajtur shkrimtar (politik) botëror dhe shkrimtarit kundër tij, i quajtur lokal, Rexhep Qosja! 
Dhe ta thotë jo gjithkund e para gjithkujt, po atje ku do ta dëgjojë gjithë populli: në konferencë me gazetarët.
Nuk flet ku nuk dëgjohet prej të gjithëve ish-kryetari e tani kryeministri ynë.
Si foli dhe çka foli ai në këtë konferencë me gazetarët?
I pyetur, në këtë konferencë të madhe me gazetarët, në të cilën, përpos gazetarëve të të gjithave mediave, ishin edhe këshilltarë, sekretarë, adjutantë e truproja të tij, denjëtarë vendorë e të huaj, dhe të tjerë të ftuar nergut për ta dëgjuar, i pyetur, pra, se çka mendon për polemikën midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes, ish-kryetari, tani kryeministri ynë, Sali Berisha, që në fillim tha:
“Të jem i sinqertë nuk i kam lexuar ato polemika, sepse nuk mund të barazoj të pabarazueshmen, të pabarabartin, jo nuk i barazoj”.
Pikëçuditje!
Ish-kryetari, tani kryeministri ynë, që në fillim e thotë se është i sinqertë - se sinqeriteti është virtyti i tij i dëshmuar gjithmonë e gjithkund. Në sajë të këtij sinqeriteti ai, më në fund, ishte bërë sekretar i organizatës së Partisë së Punës në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë në Tiranë.
Çka thotë mandej ai në këtë sulm të ri të sinqeritetit?
Thotë se nuk i ka lexuar ato polemika!
Pikëçuditje!
E pse nuk i ka lexuar ato polemika për të cilat nuk ngurron të shfaqë mendim ai?
Nuk i ka lexuar sepse ishte i zënë duke lexuar deklaratën servile të Ismail Kadaresë në pamfletin Pabesia e një polemisti, në të cilën e arsyeton, siç di ai ta arsyetojë, politikën e tij deri në vitin 1997 dhe e dënon, ashtu siç di ai ta dënojë, revolucionin e vonuar demokratik që e përmbysi atë!
Vetëm për këtë arsye nuk i ka lexuar ato polemika ai?
Jo vetëm për këtë arsye. Nuk i ka lexuar këto polemika edhe për arsye se ai, ish-kryetari, tani kryeministri, nuk mund të barazojë të pabarazueshmen.
Pikëçuditje!
Nuk i ka lexuar ato polemika edhe sepse nuk mund të barazojë të pabarazueshmen?
Jo vetëm pse nuk mund të barazojë të pabarazueshmen, por edhe pse nuk mund të barazojë të pabarabartin.
Pikëçuditje!
Çka bën ish-kryetari, tani kryeministër, kur nuk mund ta barazojë të pabarazueshmen dhe të pabarabartin?
Ia vë vulën e tij kësaj pabarazie në të cilën shkruan: jo nuk i barazoj.
Pikëçuditje!
Va bene.
Edhe pse nuk i ka lexuar ato polemika midis shkrimtarit të tij politik botëror, Ismail Kadare dhe shkrimtarit lokal, Rexhep Qosja, shumëministri ynë do t’i përgjigjet kështu pyetjes: “Ju cilën tezë mbroni për identitetin shqiptar kombëtar?”
“Mendimi kombëtar shqiptar kalon nëpër veprën e Ismail Kadaresë. Dhe në qoftë se Ismail Kadare ka një meritë jo letrare, po më të gjerë, ka meritën se në tërë veprën e tij ka mbledhur copëzat e shpirtit kombëtar. Jo kaq solid. Sepse nuk mund të them se ishte kaq i trunguar, i inkorporuar dhe nga të gjitha kohërat deri më sot e ka mbledhur atë, jo me frymën e një nacionalisti të sëmurë, por e ka mbledhur atë në frymën e një nacionalisti pozitiv qytetar, qytetar tërësisht. Personalisht e kam pasur dhe e kam këtë bindje, që në këtë aspekt Ismaili është rilindësi modern. Të jem i sinqertë, nuk i kam lexuar ato polemika, sepse nuk mund të barazoj të pabarazueshmen, të pabarabartin, jo nuk i barazoj”
Pikëçuditje!
Va bene! Va bene!
Pyetjes mjaftueshmërisht të qartë “Ju cilën tezë mbroni për identitetin shqiptar kombëtar?” i përgjigjet siç shkruan më lart: kodër pas bregut! Meqenëse nuk mund ta lavdërojë për çka kishte thënë për identitetin e shqiptarëve sepse nuk mund të pranojë në njërën anë shpërfilljen e përbërësve myslimanë në identitetin e gjithësishëm, historik, shqiptar, kurse, në anën tjetër racizmin e tij ndaj popujve myslimanë të Afrikës e të Azisë atëherë ai lavdëron Ismail Kadarenë për diçka tjetër! Është, vërtet, diplomat kryeministri Ynë. Ai e di se për ne dinakëria është mençuria më e madhe! Po të vlerësonte tregimin e Ismail Kadaresë për identitetin e shqiptarëve dhe nevojën e mbajtjes së tyre sa më larg, edhe gjeografikisht, nga Lindja, do të shtrëngohej të dënonte myslimanofobinë dhe racizmin e tij. Po, meqenëse këtë s’mund ta bënte se do të humbte shkrimtarin e përkushtuar, ai e lavdëron për merita të tjera.
Hajde ta përimtojmë pak këtë deklaratë të kryeministrit tonë dhe të shohim çfarë logjike dhe çfarë etike e stolis atë.








Deductio ad absurdum (1)


Nga kalon mendimi kombëtar shqiptar? Nëpër cilat rrugë, fusha, male, lumenj, dete, vende, kontinente?
Mendimi kombëtar shqiptar kalon nëpër veprën e Ismail Kadaresë.
Pikë dhe s’ka tjetër! S’ka pikëçuditje!
Dhe në qoftë se Ismail Kadare ka një meritë jo letrare, po më të gjerë, cila është kjo meritë jo letrare po më e gjerë e tij?
Ismail Kadare ka meritën se në tërë veprën e tij ka mbledhur copëzat e shpirtit kombëtar.
Pikëçuditje!
Kush, kur dhe me çka e copëzoi ashtu shpirtin tonë kombëtar?
Nuk ka përgjigje!
Çka doli prej atyre copëzave të shpirtit kombëtar, që mblodhi Ismail Kadare?
Doli një shpirt jo kaq solid.
Pse shpirti kombëtar ishte jo kaq solid?
Sepse nuk mund të them se ishte kaq i trunguar?
Pikëçuditje!
A vetëm sepse nuk mund të thuhet se ishte kaq i trunguar?
Jo, por edhe sepse nuk ishte kaq i inkorporuar.
Pikëçuditje!
 Ku do të duhej të kishte qenë kaq i inkorporuar?
S’ka përgjigje!
Kur e pa shpirtin kombëtar ashtu të copëzuar, ashtu të patrunguar dhe ashtu të painkorporuar, çka bëri shkrimtari politik Ismail Kadare?
E thashë: mblodhi copëzat e shpirtit kombëtar.
Nga cilat kohëra i mblodhi copëzat e shpirtit kombëtar ai?
Nga të gjitha kohërat deri më sot.
Edhe nga kohërat ilire?
Nuk ka përgjigje!
Edhe nga Mesjeta?
Nuk ka përgjigje!
Edhe nga koha e komunizmit?
Nuk ka përgjigje!




Deductio ad absurdum (2)


Si i ka mbledhur shkrimtari politik Ismail Kadare copëzat e shpirtit kombëtar, jo kaq solid?
I ka mbledhur jo në frymën e një nacionalisti të sëmurë.
Pikëçuditje!
Po në çfarë fryme i ka mbledhur Ismail Kadare copëzat e shpirtit kombëtar jo kaq solid, ashtu të patrunguar dhe të painkorporuar?
I ka mbledhur në frymën e një nacionalisti pozitiv?
A vetëm në frymën e një nacionalisti pozitiv?
Jo vetëm në frymën e një nacionalisti pozitiv, por edhe në frymën e një nacionalisti pozitiv qytetar.
Pikëçuditje!
Pozitiv qytetar?
Pikëçuditje!
Qytetar tërësisht.
Pikëçuditje!
Çfarë bindje keni pasur për Ismail Kadarenë në këtë aspekt?
Personalisht e kam pasur dhe e kam këtë bindje, që në këtë aspekt Ismail Kadare është rilindës modern.
Kur për njërin thuhet se ishte rilindës modern, mos do të thotë kjo se kemi edhe rilindës tradicional?
Pa dyshim.
Çfarë dallimi ka midis rilindësit modern dhe rilindësit tradicional sipas mendimit tuaj?
Rilindësi modern është nacionalist pozitiv qytetar, qytetar tërësisht, kurse nacionalisti tradicional është nacionalist i sëmurë?
Mos do të thotë kjo se Naim Frashëri, Pashko Vasa, Gjergj Fishta, Ismail Qemali, Andon Zako Çajupi, Faik Konica, Luigj Gurakuqi, meqë ishin nacionalistë tradicionalë, janë nacionalistë të sëmurë?
Nuk ka përgjigje!
Meqenëse Ismail Kadare është nacionalist pozitiv qytetar, tërësisht qytetar, kush është sot nacionalist i sëmurë?
Nacionalist i sëmurë është ai që kuturis të polemizojë me nacionalistin pozitiv qytetar, tërësisht qytetar.
Pikëçuditje! Pikëçuditje! Pikëçuditje!


Conclusio


Çfarë vepre (letrare, shkencore, publicistike) u krijua prej atyre copëzave të shpirtit kombëtar, jo kaq solid, që nuk mund të thuhet se ishte kaq i trunguar dhe kaq i inkorporuar, që mblodhi Ismail Kadare?
U krijua një vepër letrare dhe publicistike moderne.
A mund të thuhet, zoti kryeministër, se prej atij shpirti jo kaq solid, të patrunguar dhe të painkorporuar, përpos asaj vepre letrare dhe publicistike moderne politike, Ismail Kadare krijoi edhe vepra të realizmit socialist në të cilat njëkohësisht u krijuan një varg mitesh, si miti i komunizmit, miti i proletariatit ndërkombëtar, miti i luftës së klasave, miti i udhëheqësit të madh proletar, i cili prapa kishte historinë, miti i barazisë pa të pabarabartë, miti i ardhmërisë ku do të punosh sa të jesh në gjendje, por do të të jepet sa të kesh nevojë e mite të tjera?
No coment!
Va bene! Va bene! Va bene!


Dora e gjatë e kryeministrit


Mbas përimtimit të mësipërm, të cilin ndonjë lexues mund ta lexojë si një skeç humoristik - ndonëse skeç nuk është - është e nevojshme të thuhen edhe disa fjalë për deklaratën që kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, ka dhënë në konferencë me gazetarët, mbi polemikën midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes, domethënë midis nacionalistit pozitiv qytetar, tërësisht qytetar - si e quan ai të parin dhe nacionalistit të sëmurë - si lë të kuptohet se e quan ai të dytin, midis rilindësit modern - si e quan ai të parin dhe rilindësit tradicional - si lë të kuptohet se e quan të dytin.
Në botën demokratike perëndimore e kur thuhet në botën demokratike perëndimore, zakonisht, mendohet në Evropën Perëndimore dhe në SHBA, në Kanadanë dhe në Australinë nuk mund të ngjasë që një ish-kryetar shteti, një kryeministër, një kryetar Kuvendi, një ministër, të fusin hundën në polemika midis intelektualëve dhe të japin gjykime e të bëjnë vlerësime në dobi të njërit a të tjetrit pavarësisht nga partishmëria e njërit a tjetrit, pavarësisht nga rëndësia, dobia a mosdobia e çështjeve rreth të cilave polemizojnë ata. Krijimtarisë shpirtërore në botën demokratike i njihet pavarësia të cilën, mendohet, njerëzit politikë nuk duhet ta lëndojnë me gjykimet e tyre politike. Njerëzit politikë në këtë botë mund të jenë miq me krijues të ndryshëm - shkrimtarë, shkencëtarë, filozofë, artistë, por në punë të krijimtarisë dhe të marrëdhënieve të tyre me krijues të tjerë nuk përzihen. Krijimtaria shpirtërore trajtohet e veçantë, prandaj nderohet edhe njëfarë sjellje më pak a më shumë e veçantë e krijuesve. Vetëm në despotitë, në tiranitë, në diktaturat e ndryshme, në rendet totalitare, njerëzit e politikës i kanë lejuar dhe i lejojnë vetes të fusin hundën, duart dhe këmbët në punë të krijimtarisë, në diskutimet midis krijuesve, në polemikat e tyre, në marrëdhëniet e tyre. Nuk mund të thuhet se ish-kryetari e, tani, kryeministri, Sali Berisha, nuk i di rregullat e sjelljes së mirë, normale qytetare, tërësisht qytetare, demokratike të njerëzve të politikës në fushën e krijimtarisë shpirtërore dhe në diskutimet midis krijuesve të ndryshëm. Dhe, nuk mund të thuhet se ish-kryetari dhe, tani, kryeministri Sali Berisha nuk e di sesa shumë dhe sesa përgjithmonë janë komprometuar përzierjet e njerëzve të politikës në fushën e krijimtarisë shpirtërore, përzierjet e despotëve, tiranëve, diktatorëve, kryetarëve, kryeministrave, kryetarëve e sekretarëve të partive, pavarësisht si janë quajtur a si quhen ata, në arte, në filozofi, në shkenca, në jetën, në marrëdhëniet, në diskutimet dhe në polemikat e krijuesve. Sigurisht i di ai të gjitha këto, por kur bëhet kryetar a kryeministër, nuk do t’i dijë. E ka dëshmuar këtë ai edhe në mandatin e parë si kryetar, edhe në mandatin e dytë, mbasi u rizgjodh në gjendje të jashtëzakonshme dhe filloi ta dëshmojë edhe tani, posa u zgjodh kryeministër! Atëherë, gjatë mandatit si kryetar, jo rrallë paraqitej me gjykime për letërsinë, për artet, për shkencat, për krijuesit e ndryshëm letrarë, artistikë, shkencorë. Kujt nuk i kujtohet fjalimi i tij me rastin e riatdhesimit të trupit të Faik Konicës në Tiranë? Pse të flasin kolegët për të? Ç’rëndësi mund të ketë fjala e tyre? Duhet të flasë kryetari dhe vetëm kryetari i shtetit!
Dhe, jo vetëm kaq dhe jo vetëm kështu. Ai, kryetari, duhej të fliste, madje, ta thoshte fjalën vendimtare për institutet shkencore, për Akademinë e Shkencave, për drejtorët e instituteve dhe për kryetarët e Akademisë.
I zbriste dhe i ngrinte drejtorët e atyre instituteve shkencore! I zbriste dhe i ngrinte kryetarët e Akademisë! E bënte kryetar Akademie dikë që s’ishte anëtar Akademie dhe i kërcënonte se do t’i zhbënte nga anëtarësimi në Akademi anëtarët e Akademisë! I bënte të gjitha këto ish-kryetari dhe, megjithatë, gëzonte simpatinë e deklaruar të Ismail Kadaresë! Si edhe tani!
Dhe, tani, prapë e njëjta këngë! Në duet: kryeministri-shkrimtari!
Kryeministri duhet ta thotë fjalën për gjuhën standarde!
Kryeministri duhet ta thotë fjalën për punët në institutet shkencore dhe për fatin e instituteve shkencore!
Kryeministri duhet ta thotë fjalën për punët në Akademinë e Shkencave dhe për fatin e Akademisë së Shkencave!
Kryeministri duhet ta thotë fjalën për punët në universitetet dhe rreth universiteteve!
Kryeministri duhet ta thotë fjalën, që do të jetë fjala kryesore, fjala-platformë, për polemikën midis dy shkrimtarëve!
Pse jo? Pse jo kur e pyesin gazetarët? Pse jo kur fjala e tij pritet edhe prej shkrimtarit të tij, Ismail Kadare?
Pse jo kur është i gjithëdijshëm i gjithkundshëm dhe i gjithëfuqishëm?
Pse jo kur i lejohet të jetë i gjithëmundshëm, i gjithkundshëm dhe i gjithëfuqishëm?
Pse jo?!
Kryeministri ynë, politikani me gjestet, me sjelljet, me metodën, me stilin, me mentalitetin më joevropian në politikën shqiptare, e ka një shembull prej të cilit ka mësuar shumë, si unë prej Erazmos.
E dini si quhet mësuesi i tij?
Si jo? Kush nuk e di? Quhet Xhugashvilli. Përpos se kryesonte Partinë dhe Shtetin, ai donte të kryesonte mendimet edhe në gjuhësi, në letërsi, në ekonomi, në pedagogji, në psikologji, në filozofi, madje, edhe në astronomi, prandaj nuk ngurronte ta thoshte fjalën e fundit qoftë për Shollohovin e Pasternakun, qoftë për Dostojevskin e Gorkin, qoftë, madje, për psikanalizën dhe teorinë e relativitetit.
Porsi Xhugashvilli për Dostojevskin dhe Gorkin, për Shollohovin dhe Pasternakun, edhe kryeministri ynë do të japë mendimet për Konicën, Ismail Kadarenë dhe vogëlsinë time!


Tipologu i nacionalizmit


Dhe, jo vetëm kaq.
Është e njohur se Xhugashvilli është marrë, “teorikisht”, edhe me çështje të kombit dhe ka bërë një tipologji, ç’është e vërteta të thjeshtë, të nacionalizmit, duke dalluar nacionalizmin pozitiv dhe nacionalizmin negativ. Tipologjinë e mësuesit të tij shpirtëror, kryeministri ynë do ta përpunojë më shkencërisht, prandaj përpos nacionalizmit pozitiv dhe nacionalizmit negativ, do të dallojë edhe nacionalizmin qytetar, tërësisht qytetar, dhe nacionalizmin e sëmurë! Tipologjitë e nacionalizmit prej vitit 1815 e deri sot, që kanë bërë sociologë dhe politikologë bashkëkohorë evropianë dhe amerikanë, atij nuk i hyjnë në punë. Jo. Pse t’i hyjnë në punë atij punimet e atyre që dallojnë nacionalizmin integrues, nacionalizmin humanist, nacionalizmin agresiv, nacionalizmin jakobin, nacionalizmin hegjemonist, nacionalizmin separatist, nacionalizmin përshtrirës e tipat e tjerë të nacionalizmit? Me tipat e këtillë të nacionalizmit nuk mund t’i karakterizojë kryeministri ynë as intelektualët që do të donte të linte pa gojë, as intelektualët që adhuron, që luajnë bishtin sa herë e shohin. Përpos tipave të nacionalizmit pozitiv dhe të nacionalizmit negativ, atij do t’i hynte në punë posaçërisht tipi i nacionalizmit të sëmurë. E për nacionalistët e sëmurë, kryeprokurori i Xhugashvillit, Vishinski, kishte paraparë dënim të veçantë: veçimin e pafund në çmendinën e burgut!
Përpos tipolog i nacionalizmit, kryeministri ynë është edhe kritik letrar dhe historian i letërsisë. Me shije të hollë, vërtet, faikkoniciane, përpos vlerësimit të krijimtarisë së krijuesve të ndryshëm të letërsisë shqipe, ai bën edhe shkallëzimin e tyre varësisht prej rëndësisë gjuhësore-artistike dhe politike të veprës së tyre! Në konferencën e sipërthënë me gazetarët ai do të merret vetëm me besnikun e tij dhe me mua. Dhe, sigurisht, pas leximit shumëvjeçar të veprave tona, pas shqyrtimeve analitike dhe sintetike të tyre, ka mundur të konstatojë se besniku i tij dhe unë jemi të pabarazueshëm, sepse jemi të pabarabartë!
Në çka e mbështet pohimin e tij kritik, teorik dhe historiko-letrar mbi pabarazinë e Ismail Kadaresë dhe të Rexhep Qosjes? Në gjithë krijimtarinë e njërit e të tjetrit apo në vepra të veçanta të njërit e të tjetrit? Në gjithanshmërinë e njërit dhe në gjithanshmërinë e tjetrit? Në krahasimin, ta themi, midis romanit të njërit, Dimri i madh dhe romanit të të dytit, Vdekja më vjen prej syve të tillë, që janë botuar përafërsisht në të njëjtën kohë? Në krahasimin e romaneve Jeta, loja dhe vdekja e Lul Mazrekut dhe Një dashuri dhe shtatë faje, që po ashtu janë botuar përafërsisht në të njëjtën kohë? Në krahasimin e ditarëve të njëkohshëm Ra ky mort e u pamë dhe Tronditja e shekullit? Në krahasimin e polemikave Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve dhe Realiteti i shpërfillur?
Mos konstatimin e tij kritik, teorik dhe historiko-letrar, mbi pabarazinë, në të vërtetë pakrahasueshmërinë e Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes, kryeministri ynë e mbështet në kulturën e përgjithshme të njërit dhe në kulturën e përgjithshme të tjetrit; në njohuritë e njërit dhe në njohuritë e tjetrit për letërsinë botërore; në njohuritë e njërit dhe një njohuritë e tjetrit mbi filozofinë dhe mbi shkencën; në njohuritë teorike dhe metodologjike të njërit dhe në njohuritë teorike dhe metodologjike të tjetrit; në erudicionin e njërit dhe në erudicionin e tjetrit, që dëshmohen në krijimtarinë e tyre letrare, shkencore, publicistike, polemike; në procedimet dhe teknikat e reja krijuese që dëshmohen në veprat e njërit dhe në veprat letrare të tjetrit; në pasurinë e imagjinatës së njërit dhe në pasurinë e imagjinatës së tjetrit; në vëllimin e përgjithshëm të krijimtarisë së njërit dhe në vëllimin e përgjithshëm të krijimtarisë së tjetrit; në kontributin e përgjithshëm krijues dhe intelektual të njërit dhe në kontributin e përgjithshëm krijues dhe intelektual të tjetrit për kulturën kombëtare; në kontributin intelektual dhe politik të njërit dhe në kontributin intelektual dhe politik të tjetrit për ndërkombëtarizimin e çështjes së Kosovës dhe të çështjes shqiptare në përgjithësi; në kontributin e njërit dhe në kontributin e tjetrit për demokracinë në jetën kombëtare? Në pyetjet e këtilla kryeministri ynë, që bëhet njëkohësisht kritik letrar dhe historian i letërsisë, nuk na jep përgjigje. Pse ta japë? Dhe, si ta japë?
Konstatimin e tij kritik, teorik dhe historiko-letrar mbi pabarazinë, në të vërtetë mbi pakrahasueshmërinë e Ismail Kadaresë dhe të Rexhep Qosjes, kryeministri ynë e mbështet jo në krahasimin e të dhënave të sipërthëna, që mund të shihen në krijimtarinë e njërit e në krijimtarinë e tjetrit; konstatimin e tij kritik, teorik dhe historiko-letrar mbi pabarazinë, në të vërtetë mbi pakrahasueshmërinë e Ismail Kadaresë e të Rexhep Qosjes ish-kryetari dhe, tani, kryeministri ynë duket se e mbështet në shërbimet e të parit dhe në kritikat e të dytit?
Le ta mbështesë!
Se ish-kryetari e, tani, kryeministri ynë, Sali Berisha, ka qejf që në njërën anë të ketë të pakrahasueshëm, domethënë të pabarabartë, kurse, në anën tjetër, të shquajë të parë, domethënë bajraktarë, u binda këto ditë mbas raportit të UNICEF-it, në të cilin, përpos të tjerash, thuhej se në Shqipëri ka rreth 190 mijë fëmijë të braktisur, që jetojnë në varfëri të skajshme. Kryeministri i Shqipërisë ka kohë që të merret me polemika midis intelektualëve dhe me intelektualë, por kryeministri i Shqipërisë nuk ka kohë që të merret me fëmijët e braktisur, me kushtet, në të cilat i zë nata dhe i çel mëngjesi ata fëmijë të gjorë. I zuri në gojë, por pa bërtitur siç e ka zakon ai, vetëm mbasi u shpall raporti i UNICEF-it. Dhe, çka tha se? Tha se prej tash, e kjo prej tash do të thotë prej çastit kur e çeli ai gojën për ta, fëmija do të jetë në Shqipëri, derisa ai të jetë kryeministër, “i pari i të parëve”!
Fëmija, pra, do të jetë “i pari i të parëve”! 
Fëmijët do të jenë të parët e të parëve!
Si Ismail Kadare në letërsi! Në letërsinë e politizuar!
Si Sali Berisha në politikë!
Mbasi e dëgjova raportin e UNICEF-it për numrin e fëmijëve të braktisur nën pushtetin e Sali Berishës e kuptova pse kryeministri i Shqipërisë u fut në polemikën midis Rexhep Qosjes dhe Ismail Kadaresë, por pa u distancuar nga racizmi i Ismail Kadaresë ndaj arabëve, ndaj myslimanëve në ish-republikat e Bashkimit Sovjetik, ndaj të ngjyrosurve në përgjithësi, pale dhe ndaj kujt tjetër!
Shumëçka s’duhet të kuptoj se shumë shtrenjtë po më kushtojnë këto që po i kuptoj!












Edhe kryeparlamentarja futet në polemikë


Edhe kryetarja e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli, e quajti të nevojshme që të inkuadrohet në polemikën midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes. Për dallim prej kryeministrit, Sali Berisha, i cili hyrjen e tij në polemikë e bëri botore në konferencën me gazetarët në Tiranë, kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, e bëri këtë në Konferencën Evropiane të Kryetarëve të Kuvendeve, në veri të Evropës. Me atë rast, para kryetarëve të kuvendeve të vendeve evropiane, ajo e quajti të arsyeshme, madje, të domosdoshme, të përmendë historinë shqiptare që, si tha, “daton përpara 2000 vjetësh”; të përmendë gjeografinë shqiptare që, si tha, “na ka vendosur jo në cep, por në brendësi të Evropës”; dhe të përmendë, në fund, edhe identitetin e shqiptarëve të cilin, e quajti të domosdoshme ta quajë, “tërësisht evropian”, pra, jo pjesërisht, po “tërësisht evropian”!
Sikundër mund të shihet, edhe për kryetaren e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli, si edhe për Ismail Kadarenë, gjeografia është përcaktuesja vendimtare e identitetit të vetjeve dhe të popujve. Për këtë shkak, ndoshta, ajo u mbajti kryetarëve të Kuvendeve të Vendeve Evropiane një mësim nga gjeografia (dhe antropologjia) me ç’rast bëri përpjekje që, sikundër Ismail Kadare, ta fusë Shqipërinë sa më në brendësi të Evropës, duke e larguar sa më shumë prej Turqisë dhe, në përgjithësi, prej Lindjes turko-arabe me shpresë se ashtu do ta largojë prej atyre përbërësve të kulturës e të qytetërimit të asaj Lindje që mund t’iu kenë ngjitur dikur a mund t’i ngjiten tani Shqipërisë! Edhe zonja Jozefina Topalli gjatë përpjekjes së saj për ta rehatuar Shqipërinë sa më larg Lindjes myslimane, e harroi Kosovën dhe e la aty ku e kishte lënë Ismail Kadare kur tha se sa i përket identitetit, “Letrat e Shqipërisë janë të qarta”!
Kryetarja e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli, harroi se popujt e brendësisë së Evropës, prej më të vegjëlve e deri te më të mëdhenjtë, jo vetëm Shqipërinë po krejt Ballkanin e vendosin mu në cepin e Evropës. Për këtë arsye edhe kanë krijuar nocionet gjeografike Ballkani Perëndimor e Ballkani Juglindor. Ata, sigurisht, nuk mërziten si kryeparlamentarja jonë, Jozefina Topalli, dhe si shkrimtari ynë, Ismail Kadare, pse Shqipëria dhe Ballkani në tërësi gjenden në cep të Evropës. Dhe, pse të mërziten? Në cep të Evropës, të Veriut të Evropës, janë Finlanda, Norvegjia dhe Suedia, kurse në cep të Jugut të Evropës janë Portugalia, Spanja dhe Italia. Pavarësisht pse në anën tjetër të Mesdheut i kanë vendet e Veriut afrikan, as Portugalia, as Spanja, as Italia nuk kanë dëshmuar ndonjëherë se mërziten pse i Madhi Zot i ka vendosur në cepin jugor të Evropës. Në qoftë se marrin parasysh se vendosja gjeografike në cepin jugor të Evropës u sjell dobi të mëdha prej turizmit, atëherë mund të besojmë se cepin nuk do të pranonin kurrsesi ta ndërronin me brendësinë e Evropës.
Mund të besohet se përpjekja e kryetares së Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli, për t’i bindur njëherë e përgjithmonë kolegët e vet, kryeparlamentarët e vendeve evropiane, se Shqipëria nuk gjendet në cep, po në brendësi të Evropës dhe se identiteti i shqiptarëve është jo vetëm evropian, po “tërësisht evropian”, do t’i ketë shtyrë ata t’i bëjnë njëri-tjetrit dy pyetje: e para, pse ka nevojë kjo zonjë ta lëvizë Shqipërinë prej cepit të Evropës, ku e ka vendosur i Madhi Zot dhe ta çojë në brendësi të saj dhe, e dyta, pse ka nevojë kjo zonjë ta theksojë, madje, ta tejtheksojë se shqiptarët kanë identitet evropian, madje, “tërësisht evropian”? Do ta kenë pyetur ashtu njëri-tjetrin, në radhë të parë, për arsye se shumica prej tyre do të kenë qenë për vizita zyrtare edhe në Shqipëri, edhe në Maqedoni, edhe në Kosovë dhe gjatë këtyre vizitave mund të kenë parë shumëçka në gjeografinë shqiptare dhe mund të kenë mësuar për historinë shqiptare, që është evropiane dhe jashtevropiane, dhe nuk janë mrekulluar nga evropiania e saj dhe nuk janë shastisur nga jashtëevropiania e saj - si ajo. Kështu, për shembull, mund të kenë mësuar se historia shqiptare rreth 500 vjet ishte e lidhur me historinë e Perandorisë Otomane dhe gjatë këtyre pesë shekujve përqindja më e madhe e shqiptarëve kishin marrë fenë myslimane dhe, mandej, shumëçka prej kulturës dhe qytetërimit mysliman. Të kujdesshëm në sjellje qysh dinë të jenë evropianët e, sidomos, politikanët, ata nuk do t’i kenë thënë zonjës sonë: gjithë ato xhamia në gjeografinë shqiptare, gjithë ata hoxhallarë e myezinë, gjithë ato medrese, gjithë ata haxhi që shkojnë në Qabe, gjithë ata të vjetër e të rinj, fshatarë e intelektualë që mbushin xhamitë dhe hapësirat para xhamive të xhumave, gjithë ato varrime dhe gjithë ato varre në të cilat varrimet bëhen me ritualin mysliman, gjithë ata të bërë synet - rreth pesë milionë shqiptarë të bërë synet, e shumëçka tjetër, flasin për një identitet evropian të shqiptarëve vetëm me kushtin në qoftë se identitetin evropian nuk e njëjtësojmë me krishterimin. Se, gjithë ato që u përmendin janë përbërës të kulturës dhe të qytetërimit mysliman në identitetin e shqiptarëve, që bashkë me përbërësit e kulturës dhe të qytetërimit të krishterë ndërtojnë IDENTITETIN E GJITHËSISHËM HISTORIK SHQIPTAR.
Sidoqoftë, retorika e kryetares së Kuvendit të Shqipërisë mbi zhvendosjen e Shqipërisë (pa Kosovën, pa Maqedoninë, pa Luginën e Preshevës dhe pa Malin e Zi) prej cepit të Evropës në brendësi të Evropës dhe njëjtësimi i identitetit të shqiptarëve tërësisht me fenë e krishterë nuk flet mirë për politikën tonë. Kjo retorikë dëshmon se politika jonë vazhdon të jetë shumë e shtirë dhe shumë servile. Dhe, e bërë me gjuhë të tillë të shtirë, servile e të rrejshme, kur e kur bëhet edhe dëmsjellëse. Evropa dhe SHBA s’duan të pavërteta, s’duan gënjeshtra.
Shndërrimet e leverdishme


Si vlerësimi i kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, për pakrahasueshmërinë midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes, ashtu edhe deklarata e kryetares së Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli, për identitetin shqiptar, e nxitur prej polemikës midis tyre, tregojnë se sa të thella janë rrënjët e mentalitetit komunist në politikën tonë. Pavarësisht pse quhen njerëz politikë në rend demokratik, ata nuk ngurrojnë ta vazhdojnë praktikën komuniste të mbajtjes nën sqetull të krijuesit që u shërben dhe të përndjekjes së krijuesit që kritikon!
Ç’është e vërteta, Ismail Kadare është kujdesur që lajkatueshëm t’i ftojë ta marrin nën sqetull. Duke ditur se ku i dhemb dhe me çka mund ta mallëngjejë kryeministrin Sali Berisha ai do ta shfrytëzojë pamfletin Pabesia e një polemisti për ta paraqitur atë si ngadhënjyes politik e moral në ngjarjet e vitit 1997, që rëndojnë shumë tragjikisht në jetëshkrimin politik të ish-kryetarit dhe, tani, kryeministrit të Shqipërisë. Edhe pse në përgjigjen ndaj sprovës së tij me të cilën e kishte filluar këtë polemikë nuk e kisha përmendur vitin 1997, Ismail Kadare nuk do të ngurrojë që atë vit ta përdorë për ta ngritur disponimin e padronit të tij të ri kundër meje! Dhe, do të shkruajë: “Në atë kohë (në vitin 1997 R. Q.), shqiptarët, kudo që gjendeshin, ranë në zi e në depresion. E midis zizë u ngrit veç një zë i ngazëllyer që e përshëndeste atë gjëmë, duke e pagëzuar si “revolucion i vonuar demokratik”. Përfundimet që nxjerr Ismail Kadare prej kësaj fjalie janë këto: shqiptarët, kudo gjendeshin ata, në pranverë të vitit 1997, ranë në zi e në depresion sepse prej pushtetit ra Sali Berisha. Oh, sa gjëmë e madhe! E dëgjoi atë gjëmë për Sali Berishën edhe Ismail Kadare në Paris! E dëgjoi dhe u përlot! Por, e vërteta për vitin 1997 kurrsesi nuk është ajo që e thotë Ismail Kadare. Sikur shqiptarët të kishin rënë në zi e në depresion nuk do të kishte pasur kush t’i tregonte Sali Berishës se Shqipëria e vitit 1997 nuk mund të sundohet me venomet e vitit 1917. Me politikën e tij ekstremisht të djathtë ai shkaktoi deformime të mëdha, të padurueshme në jetën politike, shoqërore dhe ekonomike të vendit, prandaj populli u ngrit kundër asaj politike. Në të vërtetë populli shqiptar në Shqipëri, në vitin 1997, bëri revolucion demokratik të vonuar, të vonuar për shkak se rendi i vendosur në vitin 1991, pas rënies së komunizmit, u kthye shpejt në despotizmin e, si e quajti gazeta angleze The economist, njeriut të shekullit tetëmbëdhjetë që kishte në duar mjetet teknike të shekullit njëzet! Ismail Kadare e di se me revolucione të quajtura të mëndafshta, të portokallta, demokratike, u përmbysën edhe Millosheviqi në Serbi, edhe Shevernadze në Gruzi, edhe Janukoviçi në Ukrainë, i cili, si Sali Berisha në Shqipëri, u rikthye sivjet në pushtet. Historia nuk shkon vetëm përpara, por, fatkeqësisht, ndonjëherë kthehet edhe mbrapa. Ardhja e Sali Berishës në pushtet në Shqipëri, si edhe ardhja e Janukoviçit në Ukrainë, është një kthim i këtillë mbrapa i historisë së Shqipërisë si i historisë së Ukrainës.
Nuk mund të thuhet se Ismail Kadare nuk di gjë për revolucionet e mëndafshta, revolucionet demokratike dhe ecjet e historisë jo vetëm përpara, por ndonjëherë edhe mbrapa.
Por, si për shumëçka tjetër, ashtu edhe për vitin 1997, për revolucionin e vonuar demokratik dhe për kryeministrin e tanishëm të Shqipërisë, prej Ismail Kadaresë nuk mund të pritet e vërteta: prej tij mund të pritet vetëm “e vërteta” që për të është e leverdishme! Të lëmë, prandaj, mënjanë, zinë dhe depresionin e Ismail Kadaresë pse në vitin 1997 populli përmbysi regjimin despotik oriental të Sali Berishës dhe ta lëmë mënjanë pa brejtje të ndërgjegjes pse po lëmë mënjanë vajin e një shkrimtari me shumë popullorësi, i cili shqiptarët që kundërshtojnë regjimin as më parë e as më vonë s’ka ngurruar t’i quajë kur halldupë, kur jashtëqitja e kombit! Të lëmë mënjanë vajtimin e tij për fatin e Sali Berishës në vitin 1997 dhe gëzimin e tij për rikthimin e tij në pushtet në vitin 2005 dhe të shohim se me çfarë shkathtësie është kujdesur dhe vazhdon të kujdeset ai që t’i ndërrojë qyrqet politike në varësi nga stinët politike.
Nuk është aspak e mundimshme të konstatohet se, duke filluar prej përmbledhjes së parë, Frymëzime djaloshare, e cila paralajmëronte një talent të ri në letërsinë shqipe, që do ta përjetësonte idenë komuniste, e deri te sprova Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve dhe vetintervista Pabesia e një polemisti, Ismail Kadare nxiton që të paraqesë dëshmi të shkruara - në vargje, në prozë, në publicistikë e në eseistikë se mendon dhe krijon në frymën e kohës e kjo në frymën e kohës për të do të thoshte në pajtim me kërkesat e Partisë së Punës - dikur, kurse në pajtim me kërkesat e tregut politik - sot. Një pjesë e madhe, shumë e madhe e krijimtarisë së tij jo vetëm publicistike, por edhe në poezi e në prozë, mban vulën e këtij nxitimi për t’iu përshtatur këtij tregu e kjo do të thotë për të përfituar për veten, për statusin vetjak në çdo situatë.
Shembujt janë të shumtë.
Ja disa prej tyre, sado po lë mënjanë shembujt e moshës së re. 
Kur e ka quajtur të leverdishme ta arsyetonte prishjen e Shqipërisë komuniste me Bashkimin Sovjetik “revizionist”, e cila, në vend se të sillte lidhjen me Perëndimin - me Evropën Perëndimore dhe SHBA apo zbutjen e dogmatizmit ideologjik e politik shqiptar, do të sjellë ashpërsim të madh dhe kthim nga Kina për së tepërmi e dogmatizuar, Ismail Kadare do të shkruajë Dimrin e madh, në të cilin Enver Hoxha do të përjetojë apoteozën më të madhe, historike, do të ngrihet në figurë mitologjike kombëtare, dhe do ta përjetojë këtë apoteozë mitologjizuese për çka se?: pse e kishte shpëtuar Shqipërinë nga revizionizmi hrushçovian, kurse Bashkimi Sovjetik do të përjetojë kritikën më shkatërruese pse po e tradhtonte marksizëm-leninizmin burimor, domethënë stalinian, që ishte flamuri i atëhershëm i Ismail Kadaresë!
Kur e ka quajtur të leverdishme ta arsyetojë “teorikisht” rolin historik të Shqipërisë në luftën për mbrojtjen e pastërtisë ideologjike të marksizëm-leninizmit, në të vërtetë të stalinizmit, në njërën anë nga rreziku prej imperializmit amerikan e, në anën tjetër, nga rreziku prej revizionizmit sovjetik, Ismail Kadare do të shkruajë artikuj për nevojën e ruajtjes së karakterit kombëtar dhe marksist-leninist të krijimtarisë shpirtërore: të letërsisë, të arteve në përgjithësi dhe të shkencës, ndër të cilët hyn edhe artikulli Rreth ndikimeve të huaja dhe karakterit kombëtar të letërsisë, të botuar në gazetën Zëri i popullit më 8. 4. 1973.
Kur e ka quajtur të leverdishme të propagandojë artistikisht sloganin e Partisë së Punës dhe, natyrisht, të sekretarit të saj, Enver Hoxha, se Shqipëria komunistë është një kështjellë e pamposhtshme, së cilës nuk kanë çka t’i bëjnë as imperialistët amerikanë, as revizionistët sovjetikë, se Shqipëria komuniste, në të vërtetë, është një kështjellë në të cilën vetëm sa mund të thyejnë dhëmbët edhe të parët, edhe të dytët, edhe Hrushçovi, edhe Kenedi i lavdishëm, Ismail Kadare do të shkruajë romanin me temë nga koha e luftërave kombëtare kundërturke në krye me Gjergj Kastriotin - Skënderbeun. Dhe, ky roman, i shkruar me frymëzime politike dhe ideologjike, në sajë të temës së “largët” historike, dhe, natyrisht, prirjes rrëfimtare të autorit, pavarësisht prej pikënisjes propagandistikë, do të dalë roman i suksesshëm, për dallim prej Dimrit të madh, i cili do të mbetet një roman politik i dobët, në të vërtetë një publicistikë e shkruar në trajtë të prozës letrare.
Kur e ka quajtur të leverdishme t’u bëjë jehonë direktivave Partiake mbi shndërrimet revolucionare në jetën e fshatit shqiptar, Ismail Kadare do të shkruajë romanin - reportazh, Dasma, në të vërtetë romanin - jehonë e revolucionit kulturor kinez në Shqipëri!
Kur e ka quajtur të leverdishme t’u bëjë jehonë ngjarjeve, figurave historike, ideologjike dhe politike kombëtare, kongreseve, datave partiake e shtetërore, Ismail Kadare do të shkruajë vjersha, poema, artikuj, sprova, trajtesa me të cilat do t’i popullarizojë ato ashtu siç dëshirohej nga udhëheqja politike e shtetërore që të popullarizoheshin dhe do të satirizojë “pashallarët e kuq”, që vijën politike të Partisë, ideologjinë e saj, po e deformonin, duke e shfrytëzuar për leverdi vetjake!
Posa ka rënë komunizmi dhe e ka quajtur të leverdishme sa më parë të distancohet nga idhulli i tij, babai i tij shpirtëror, frymëzuesi i tij, Enver Hoxha, Ismail Kadare do të fillojë një fushatë të jashtëzakonshme, të pandërprerë, kundër tij.
E kaluara vetjake, bamirësia e diktatorit ndaj tij, nuk e kishin penguar as një grimë pabesinë e tij dhe nuk e kishin penguar jo ku s’do të duhej ta pengonin - në kritikën e regjimit të tij, po ku do të duhej ta pengonin - në trillimin e gënjeshtrave për jetën intime dhe qëllimet e tij - siç është, fjala vjen, pohimi se me uri donte ta lodhte popullin për ta sunduar më lehtë!
Kur do ta quajë të leverdishme që Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës ta quajë çlirimtare, Ismail Kadare ashtu do ta quajë, por kur partitë e krijuara nga radhët e UÇK-së dhe përkrahësit e saj i kanë humbur zgjedhjet në vitin 2000, Ismail Kadare menjëherë do ta ndërrojë pllakën, duke harruar çka kishte shkruar dje për UÇK-në dhe do të fillojë t’u këndojë këngë atyre që ishin ngritur kundër saj dhe luftës së saj, madje edhe atyre që gjatë luftës kishin kërkuar ndërprerjen e fushatës së bombardimeve mbi Serbinë, mbi ushtrinë e policinë e saj, madje, do t’u këndojë këngë edhe atyre që gjatë luftës do t’i çojnë dhurata Millosheviqit në shtëpinë e tij në Beograd dhe do të provojnë të formojnë qeveri kuislinge në Prishtinë!
Kur do ta quajë të leverdishme ta quajë aventurë komuniste krijimin e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare Kombëtare në Maqedoni, Ismail Kadare do t’i quajë pjesëtarët e saj “këlyshë të Enverit”, por kur faktorët ndërkombëtarë do ta shpallin të ligjshme këtë ushtri dhe do t’i pranojnë përfaqësuesit e saj si palë të ligjshme në bisedimet për statusin e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, Ismail Kadare do t’i rehabilitojë “këlyshët e Enverit” dhe shumë shpejt do të gjejë mangetofonat që do ta ndërrojnë edhe disponimin e tyre ndaj tij!
Kur do të bëhen protestat e rinisë shkollore më 17 e 18 mars 2004 në Kosovë, në të cilat do të bëhen edhe veprime të papranueshme e të palejueshme, siç ishte dëmtimi i disa monumenteve serbe të kultit e i disa shtëpive të romëve e egjiptianëve, Ismail Kadare do të nxitojë që t’i “zbulojë” organizuesit e tyre në radhët e komunistëve dhe islamistëve kosovarë, duke quajtur kështu edhe komunistë edhe islamistë fëmijët, shumica prej të cilëve ishin në djepa në kohën e komunizmit!
Dhe, kështu prej viti në vit, kur e kur edhe prej muaji në muaj!
Dhe, kështu, duke u shndërruar sipas leverdive politike dhe letrare, Ismail Kadare do të mbërrijë deri te sprova e ngjyrosur me racizëm Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, në të cilën do të përmbledhë disponimin e tij kundër Lindjes, sidomos turko-arabe, kundër përbërësve myslimanë në identitetin e gjithësishëm, historik të shqiptarëve; dhe deri te ftesat për kthim në fenë e të parëve të bërë gjithnjë me qëllim që t’u shërbejnë leverdive të tij që përmblidhen në një qëllim: në çmimet letrare! A vetëm në çmimet letrare?
Dhe, kështu, prirja për shndërrime ashtu të shpeshta do të bëhet pika e alefit (e Horhe Luis Borhesit) në të cilën do të takohen sukseset politike e letrare të Ismail Kadaresë, në të cilën, në të vërtetë, do të takohen popullorësia e tij e mbështetur politikisht, shërbimet që bën ai për këtë popullorësi dhe rënia e tij intelektuale-morale.
Dhe, kështu, dëshira për të ikur sa më larg prej të kaluarës komuniste dhe prej të tanishmes myslimane e qet Ismail Kadarenë në pozita mendore kur e kur ekstreme, duke i bërë shndërrimet e tij tepër theqafëse dhe duke shkaktuar tollovi logjike e morale në shkrimet e tij publicistike, prandaj edhe në polemikën mbi identitetin e shqiptarëve.




PËRFUNDIM


Po i kthehem edhe njëherë kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha.
Pjesëmarrjen e tij, të shkurtër, po të efektshme, në polemikën midis Ismail Kadaresë dhe Rexhep Qosjes, kryeministri ynë, Sali Berisha, e përfundoi tamam ashtu siç i përfundojnë, zakonisht, politikanët krahinorë pjesëmarrjet në ngjarje kulturore: duke dekoruar kushërinjtë dhe besnikët e tyre. Ai e dekoroi me këtë rast oponentin tim me një medalje të çmuar, në të cilën me shkronja të arta kishte shkruar: ISMAIL KADARE – RILINDËS MODERN!
Kryeministri ynë, sigurisht, ka dëgjuar për rilindësit, por medalja me të cilën e stolisi gjoksin e shkrimtarit, të përkushtuar ndaj tij me një ndërprerje të shkurtër kur socialistët ishin në pushtet, tregon se ai rilindësit ose nuk i ka lexuar, ose nuk i ka kuptuar.
Pse mund të thuhet kështu?
Mund të thuhet kështu sepse, po t’i kishte lexuar dhe po t’i kishte kuptuar si do të duhej të kuptoheshin veprat e tyre dhe porositë që u kanë lënë brezave të ardhshëm, kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, nuk do ta dekoronte ashtu lehtë Ismail Kadarenë me medaljen në të cilën është shkruar togfjalëshi “rilindës modern”.
Dhe, nuk do ta dekoronte për tri arsye kryesore:
e para, nuk do ta dekoronte për arsye se rilindësit tanë, kurrë dhe kurrkund, nuk kanë shprehur ide raciste ndaj Lindjes turko-arabe, në përgjithësi myslimane, siç shpreh Ismail Kadare në sprovën “Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve”;
e dyta, nuk do ta dekoronte për arsye se rilindësit tanë kurrë dhe kurrkund, pavarësisht a ishin myslimanë, katolikë a ortodoksë, nuk i kanë lejuar vetes të shprehin qëndrime kundërmyslimane, siç shpreh Ismail Kadare tani e pesëmbëdhjetë vjet të shkuara, duke filluar prej veprës publicistike “Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin”;
e treta, nuk do ta dekoronte për arsye se rilindësit tanë, kurrë dhe kurrkund, pavarësisht a ishin katolikë, ortodoksë a myslimanë, nuk i kanë lejuar vetes të bëjnë propagandë në dobi të fesë së krishterë, katolike a ortodokse, dhe nuk i kanë ftuar bashkëkombësit të kthehen në fenë e të parëve, domethënë në fenë e krishterë, siç po bën Ismail Kadare tani e pesëmbëdhjetë vjet të shkuara, duke filluar prej veprës publicistike “Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin” dhe siç bëri edhe në sprovën “Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve”.
Intelektualë të pakorruptueshëm, vetje me karakter të fuqishëm, të cilët as nuk shiteshin, as nuk mund të bliheshin me asnjë çmim, atdhetarë të përkushtuar deri në vdekje ndaj Atdheut të vet - Shqipërisë, ata kurrë nuk do të shfaqnin mendime dhe kurrë nuk do të bënin veprime, me të cilat do të mohohej pluralizmi fetar, do të cenohej baraspesha fetare e me të cilat do të ndikonin shpërbërshëm (çintegrueshëm) në shoqërinë shqiptare.
E kuptueshme.
Ata ishin të vetëdijshëm se për Shqipërinë dhe për bashkimin e popullit shqiptar mund të punohej vetëm duke mbrojtur idenë e pluralizmit fetar dhe duke nderuar njësoj që të tri fetë të cilave u takonin bashkëkombësit e tyre: fenë katolike, fenë ortodokse dhe fenë myslimane, domethënë duke i trajtuar plotësisht të barabarta dinjitetet e të tri këtyre feve. Të vetëdijshëm për këtë, ata e kishin bërë ideal jetësor, që do të ketë rol aq të madh për tolerancën fetare dhe për bashkimin e popullit shqiptar, sloganin historik: FE E SHQIPTARËVE ËSHTË SHQIPTARIA.
Nuk është e çuditshme, prandaj, pse Qeveria e themeluesit të shtetit shqiptar, Shqipërisë, e pjesëtarit të brezit të fundit të rilindësve, qeveria e Ismail Qemalit të lavdishëm, e konsideronte vepër penale shfrytëzimin e fesë për nevoja politike. Apo politiko-letrare!
Të shprehësh qëndrime kundër njërës prej këtyre tri feve, siç po bën kohë pas kohe Ismail Kadare kundër fesë myslimane dhe të bësh propagandë në dobi të njërës a në dobi të dy prej këtyre feve, siç po bën Ismail Kadare në dobi të krishterimit, do të thotë të ngrihesh kundër idealit të rilindësve. E ata që në jetën shqiptare, në kulturën dhe në politikën shqiptare, ngrihen kundër idealit të rilindësve – pluralizmit fetar dhe - trajtimit të barabartë të dinjiteteve të të tri feve të shqiptarëve, nuk mund të jenë as rilindës modernë, as kurrfarë rilindësish.
Propaganda fetare me të cilën po merret Ismail Kadare tani e pesëmbëdhjetë vjet të shkuara, qoftë ajo në dëm të fesë myslimane, qoftë ajo në dobi të fesë së krishterë, pikërisht pse është propagandë në kundërshtim me idealin e rilindësve, në thelbin e vet është veprimtari që mund të ketë vetëm efekte kundër kombëtare. 
Në çdo vend në këtë botë, ku jetojnë pjesëtarë të feve të ndryshme, pavarësisht janë apo nuk janë të një prejardhjeje etnike, dinjitetet e feve trajtohen plotësisht, dhe vetëm plotësisht, të barabarta. Nuk ka fe më shumë dhe fe më pak të mirë; nuk ka fe më shumë dhe fe më pak të dinjitetshme; nuk ka fe që më shumë se fetë e tjera meriton të predikohet dhe fe që duhet të diskriminohet. Ndjenjat fetare janë ndjenja të veçanta. Në politikat e mençura, që i bëjnë njerëz largpamës, nuk harrohet se feja nuk pranohet kollaj, por as se feja nuk ndryshohet kollaj. Të mohosh pluralizmin fetar, të shprehësh qëndrime kundër një feje, në këtë mes kundër fesë myslimane, siç bën Ismail Kadare tani e pesëmbëdhjetë vjet të shkuara dhe siç bëri edhe në sprovën që ka nxitur këtë polemikë; të përkrahësh me shkrim ato qëndrime siç bënë disa përkrahës të tij; dhe, më në fund, të sillesh ndaj atyre qëndrimeve siç u sollën kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha dhe kryetarja e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli, do të thotë të tregohesh i papërgjegjshëm ndaj çështjeve që kërkojnë përgjegjshmëri të madhe dhe të vazhdueshme.
Këto tregojnë se sa shumë është e nevojshme që në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë të bëhet çka është bërë me kohë në shumë vende jo vetëm me popullsi shumëfetare, por edhe njëfetare: të miratohet ligji për fenë. E në ligjin për fenë, ndoshta, do të shpalleshin të komprometueshme jo vetëm idetë raciste dhe qëndrimet kundër kësaj a asaj feje, po edhe përkrahja që ideve dhe qëndrimeve të tilla ngjet t’u jepet me heshtje ose ndërmjetueshëm prej institucioneve politike, partiake a shtetërore.
Duke i dhënë fund kësaj përgjigjeje lexova se Ismail Kadare e ka ngritur edhe një shkallë më lart fyerjen ndaj meje! Nuk do t’i përgjigjem me thënien e popullit: i merituari për përbuzje - përbuz! Nuk do t’i përgjigjem as me thënien e shkrimtarit të njohur amerikan, Logan Smith: “Ai që përbuz tjetrin, ai zakonisht ka arsye të frikësohet vetë nga përbuzja”. 
Por, do t’i përgjigjem me: asgjë e çuditshme! Pse të mos më fyejë edhe mua Ismail Kadare, kur ai qe pesëmbëdhjetë vjet fyen rreth pesë milionë shqiptarë myslimanë në Ballkan? Pse të mos më fyejë edhe mua Ismail Kadare kur qe pesëmbëdhjetë vjet ai fyen të gjithë shqiptarët myslimanë në diasporë? Pse të mos më fyejë edhe mua Ismail Kadare kur qe pesëmbëdhjetë vjet fyen elitën e vdekur kulturore dhe politike kombëtare: Abdyl Frashërin, Naim Frashërin, Sami Frashërin, Hoxha Tahsinin, Ismail Qemalin, Lumo Skendon, Hasan Prishtinën, Bajram Currin, Eqrem Çabejn e shumë të tjerë! Si me idetë raciste dhe qëndrimet kundërmyslimane të shprehura në sprovën që ka nxitur këtë polemikë, ashtu edhe me gjuhën agresive, fyese, përbuzëse që po përdor, ai vetëm sa po përpiqet të arsyetojë programin e tij “profetizues” fetar të shprehur në veprën publicistike “Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin”, në vitin 1991, në të cilin, përpos të tjerash, thuhet: “prirja e Shqipërisë do të ishte drejt fesë së krishterë, ngaqë ajo lidhej me kulturën, kujtimet e vjetra dhe nostalgjinë e kohës paraturke. Me kalimin e viteve feja e vonë islamike, e ardhur bashkë me otomanët, do të zbehej, (së pari në Shqipëri e më pas në Kosovë), gjersa t’ia linte vendin fesë së krishterë, ose më saktë kulturës së krishterë. Kështu që së paku nga një e keqe (ndalimi i fesë më 1967), do të vinte një e mirë. Kombi shqiptar do të bënte një korrigjim të madh historik, çka do të shpejtonte bashkimin e tij me kontinentin mëmë: Evropën.” Ç’mund t’i thuhet tani pas botimit të librushkës raciste “Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve”, këtij projektuesi të konvertimit kolektiv të pesë milionë shqiptarëve në Ballkan - projektuesit të një tragjikomedie shqiptare? Për t’iu përgjigjur si duhet, në të vërtetë për t’i shpjeguar motivet e majmunërive të këtilla mendore të Ismail Kadaresë do të duhej të bëhej përimtimi sociologjik dhe psikologjik i kësaj “filozofie” katastrofale politike, fetare, morale dhe, natyrisht, letrare, por të leverdishme për të - të kësaj “filozofie” servile, të pa dinjitet elementar, në thelb tepër fyese për shqiptarët në tërësi e jo vetëm për ata të besimit mysliman.
Për të gjitha arsyet e sipërthëna mund të thuhet se qëndrimet e përsëritura të Ismail Kadaresë kundër fesë myslimane, së cilës i përkasin rreth dy të tretat e popullit shqiptar, në njërën anë, dhe thirrjet për “korrigjimin e madh historik”, domethënë për kthimin në fenë e të parëve - në fenë e krishterë, në anën tjetër, përbëjnë përpjekje kundërkulturore dhe kundërhistorike në jetën kombëtare shqiptare. Ato janë qëndrime me ndikim jo më pak shpërbërës (çintegrues) në shoqërinë e sotme shqiptare se përpjekjet kundërhistorike:
- për krijimin e identitetit kombëtar kosovar,
- për krijimin e një gjuhe tjetër standarde për këtë identitet, dhe 
- tejshquarjet, tejtheksimet e vetëdijes fetare. 
Sado të paramenduara si qëndrime servile ndaj qarqeve të caktuara politike e intelektuale evropiane, ato në thelb janë qëndrime kundërdemokratike, që bien ndesh me filozofinë e sotme politike evropiane dhe amerikane, që është e ndërtuar mbi pluralizmin fetar, mbi lirinë e ndërgjegjes, mbi tolerancën dhe mbi trajtimin e barabartë të dinjitetit të feve dhe të njerëzve.
Komprometimi intelektual, politik dhe moral i ideve raciste të Ismail Kadaresë ndaj Lindjes jo vetëm turke dhe arabe dhe i qëndrimeve të tij mohuese ndaj pluralizmit fetar në jetën kombëtare shqiptare, komprometimi pra, i këtyre ideve dhe qëndrimeve kundërhumane dhe kundërdemokratike të Ismail Kadaresë, në përgjigjet e mia Realiteti i shpërfillur dhe Të vërtetat e vonuara, ishte më se i nevojshëm. Kjo, besoj, është arritur.
Të përsëris.
Në Evropën e bashkuar – doemos, por në Evropën e bashkuar do të hyjmë duke mos përbuzur popuj të tjerë siç bën Ismail Kadare.
Në Evropën e bashkuar – doemos, por në Evropën e bashkuar do të hyjmë duke mos mohuar veten siç bën Ismail Kadare kur mohon përbërësit myslimanë në identitetin e gjithësishëm, historik, shqiptar.
Në Evropën e bashkuar – doemos, por në Evropën e bashkuar do të hyjmë duke zbatuar standarde evropiane, duke pranuar e duke krijuar vlera, vërtet, evropiane.
Në Evropën e bashkuar – doemos, por në Evropën e bashkuar do të hyjmë dinjitetshëm, pa servilizëm, pa gënjeshtra e mashtrime, që janë bërë mjeti i politikës sonë.

----------


## Brari

feja ma e fort ne kosov..e kam than dhe njiher tjetr..nuk eshte muslimanizmi apo katolicizmi..por kallashkizmi..

nji shembull..

boll fetar musliman ish drin ekremi i rexhajve.. .. por asnji sguxon ta mbroje sepse vrasesit i perkasin.. fese kallash-kiste te sektit pojataxhi-shlere..

boll fetar ka qen myftiu i gostivarit po askush sguxon ne kosov e makedoni me ba ciu ..se cka u ba me te ngratin.. tash 2 vjet i zhdukur.. sepse e din mire muslimanet andej se.. rrembyesit jan te asaj fese ma te forte.. kallashkiste plackiste te sektit le.pe.ke-shlere..

dhe qosja asht pejgameri i ktyre sekteve kallashkoiste..
deri ne vlor 97 e deri tash pikrisht feja kallash-hane e qoses triumfoj..

dhe jo me kot pejgamerin e tyre qosen.. e shpetun dhe e cun shnosh te rrum si molla.. militantet kallash-haniste  qahere kur 2 milion e ca musliman shqiptare(qe po i dojka fort kinse ky mu.t akademu.ti..) u grine nen bajoneten arkanoiste.. 


kjo eshte e verteta..
po i mujka tana fete kallashi i kapterrit rus kallashnikov..

apo jo or ti tutsi.. ish miku i Drinit.. qe lexon ktu .. e sbzan.. 

shkurt..

qosja kte radhe ka marr rolin me ndihmue zotnin e ri edvin.. duke ja shtue hordhit me katundar fanatik.. ktej dhe andej..

i duket se si gjat po shkon qajo parti e rugoves me vota te popullit shqiptar e tash mendon me kallash -kiste e fanatik-oiste ta munde me zgedhje votimesh.. ..sepse revolucion sban dot ai ne kosov se slen unmiki.. 
kurse ne shqipri spo e duron dot qat  3 korrikin  e duhet permbys.. e atje mundet me u ba revolucioni kallshkoist edhe i here.. me hordhi muslo fanatike.. ne sherbim te edvinave.. e pastaj i kthehet dhe kryqit ai.. nuk e ka problem..

mjeshter eshte..
ku i beri kto kurse..
??

cfar qëni besnik i nomenklatyres staliniste..

nga nuk e rrutllon me i ra shiu ne kallamoq te vet..

----------


## ARIANI_TB

TAKIMI I MADH



*Të mendojmë. Të mendojmë ndershëm dhe,
vetëm ndershëm, qoftë edhe kundër të gjithëve,
sepse ashtu mendojmë për të gjithë.

 Romen Rolan*


Premisa të gabuara

Siç e kam paraparë në parafjalën e saj, trajtesa mbi idetë çintegruese në shoqërinë e sotme shqiptare, e botuar në vazhdime në gazetën e Prishtinës Epoka e Re dhe në gazetën e Tiranës, Korrieri e, pastaj, e botuar edhe si libër me titullin Ideologjia e shpërbërjes nga Shtëpia botuese TOENA ka shkaktuar një sërë reagimesh si në Shqipërinë shtetërore ashtu edhe në Kosovë. Nuk e di a është më i madh numri i reagimeve pajtuese a numri i reagimeve mospajtuese. Si të parat ashtu edhe të dytat dëshmojnë, ndërkaq, se çështjet e ngritura në atë trajtesë ishte e nevojshme të ngriheshin. Shkrimtari i madh argjentinas, Horhe Luis Borhes, thotë se “Libri që nuk e përmban kundërlibrin mund të konsiderohet i panevojshëm”. Çdo libër, pavarësisht a është letrar a shkencor, e përmbarojnë lexuesit, miq dhe kundërshtarë të autorit, qoftë duke e pohuar, qoftë duke e mohuar.
Për t’iu përgjigjur të gjitha reagimeve do të duhej të shkruaja një libër më të madh se Ideologjia e shpërbërjes, i cili, sigurisht, do të shkaktonte reagime të reja të përshkuara edhe prej më shumë ndjenjash se reagimet e deritashme.
Në vend se të gjithave, do t’i përgjigjem vetëm reagimit të Ismail Kadaresë, Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve. Kjo domethënë se mbesin pa përgjigje të gjithë reaguesit e tjerë ndaj trajtesës Ideologjia e shpërbërjes:
1. predikuesit e identitetit kombëtar kosovar, si identitet kombëtar i ri në Ballkan;
2. predikuesit e gjuhës së dytë standarde për folësit me identitet kombëtar kosovar;
3. thirrësit për kthimin e shqiptarëve myslimanë në “fenë e të parëve”, si gjoja kusht për pranimin më të shpejtuar të Shqipërisë shtetërore dhe të Kosovës në Bashkimin Evropian!
Në reagimin e Ismail Kadaresë Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve do të përgjigjem për këto arsye kryesore: e para, pse e ka shkruar një shkrimtar dhe publicist i njohur, me popullorësi të veçantë; e dyta, pse në këtë reagim është i përmbajtur një shpërdorim dhe një shtrembërim i disa pikëpamjeve të mia, sidomos, i pikëpamjeve mbi ndikimin e mundshëm çintegrues të vetëdijeve të tejshquara fetare në shoqërinë e sotme shqiptare; e treta, pse ky reagim ka shkaktuar jehonë ndër lexuesit shqiptarë si në Shqipërinë shtetërore ashtu edhe në Kosovë dhe, e katërta, dhe, më vendimtarja, pse në këtë reagim janë shprehur ide dhe janë krijuar përfytyrime, që nuk e nderojnë kulturën shqiptare.
Sprova e Ismail Kadaresë, Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, është e mbështetur në premisa të gabuara: në përpjekje për të dëshmuar, në njërën anë kundërshtitë kulturore midis Evropës e Lindjes myslimane, kurse, në anën tjetër sipërinë e identitetit evropian ndaj identiteteve të tjera, para së gjithash, ndaj identitetit mysliman! Dhe, kjo sipëri është – të përdor një togfjalësh të Zhan-Pol Sartrit – sipëri raciste. 
Gjykimet e këtilla të Ismail Kadaresë, gjithsesi shumë befasuese, nuk mund të mos shikohen si rrjedhojë e disa dukurive dhe disa disponimeve të përtashme politike dhe fetare në botë. Nuk mund të mos mendohet se tani kur, si pasojë e fundamentalizmit islamik, të tejshkallëzuar mbas pushtimit amerikan të Irakut, është rritur disponimi kundërmysliman në disa vende perëndimore; kur kryetari Xhorxh Bush bën mobilizimin politik të krishterimit; kur emri i profetit Muhamed dhe fjalët islam, mysliman, xhami, shkaktojnë sëndisje në mjedise të ndryshme perëndimore; kur, si thonë studiues, po kthehet epoka e konflikteve midis krishterimit e islamit dhe e kryqëzatave; kur disa politikanë shqiptarë në Kosovë e quajnë politikisht të leverdishme për karrierën e vet të ndërrojnë fenë; kur, si pasojë e sjelljeve shpërfillëse të disa politikanëve shqiptarë ndaj dinjitetit të fesë myslimane, gjithnjë e më shumë shqiptarë myslimanë në Kosovë e në Shqipëri ndihen të diskriminuar, ja, tani, Ismail Kadare pandeh se i ka ardhur çasti i dëshiruar që të dëgjohet për disa oktava më lartë zëri i tij, më parë i pëshpëritur, kundër identitetit mysliman, në të vërtetë kundër përbërësve myslimanë në identitetin e përbashkët, të përgjithshëm, historik, të shqiptarëve!
Për këtë arsye është shumë e nevojshme që këto ide dhe këto përfytyrime të Ismail Kadaresë të hidhen poshtë me kohë dhe pa hamendjesime.
Do ta bëjë këtë vendosmërisht edhe pse me shumë keqardhje për shumë arsye në këtë përgjigje detyrimisht të gjatë.
Nuk e bëj këtë pse e kam emrin mysliman Rexhep. Jo. 
Nuk e bëj këtë pse shkoj në xhami a pse fali pesë vaktet e ditës! Jo. As nuk shkoj në xhami për t’u lutur as nuk falem në asnjë vakt të ditës. Jo. 
E bëj këtë për hir të perëndive të mi: të Vërtetës dhe të Drejtës.
E bëj këtë për të njëjtën arsye për të cilën kam shkruar mijra faqe gjatë shumë vjetëve të kaluara: për të mbrojtur bashkëkombësit, bashkëqytetarët,prej padrejtësive të pushtetit, prej dhunës së shtetit serb dje, dhe prej diskriminimit pavarësisht kush e bën këtë diskriminim sot. 
E bëj këtë për të njëjtën arsye për të cilën në vitin 1994 kam mbrojtur krishterimin shqiptar prej disa shpjegimesh të disa bashkëqytetarëve tepër të përkushtuar si myslimanë, për çka dhe kam shkruar në librin Tronditja e shekullit. 
E bëj këtë për të qenë ku duhet të jetë gjithmonë intelektuali i vërtetë: në anën e lirisë, të të voglit, të të pambrojturit, të të diskriminuarit.
E bëj këtë për të qenë shpirtërisht i lirë pavarësisht prej çmimit që paguaj për këtë liri. E unë jam i lirë sepse kam zgjedhur të Vërtetën dhe të Drejtën.
Sprova e Ismail Kadaresë, Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, nuk është reagimi i tij i parë mospajtues ndaj pikëpamjeve të mia letrare dhe kulturore. Në shkrimin Rreth ndikimeve të huaja dhe karakterit kombëtar të letërsisë, të botuar në gazetën Zëri i popullit më 8.4.1973, me të cilin i përgjigjej shkrimit tim Letërsia kombëtare dhe letërsia botërore ose afrimi përmes ndryshimeve, të botuar në përmbledhjen Panteoni i rralluar në vitin 1972, ai më akuzonte si “tellall i kozmopolitizmit”, që, me gjuhën e atëhershme politike do të thoshte se po predikoja evropianizimin dhe amerikanizimin e letërsisë shqipe. Tani, 34 vjet më vonë, ai më akuzon se kinse po e mohoj atë që atëherë e predikoja!
Unë, natyrisht, nuk po e akuzoj Ismail Kadarenë tani se, para 34 vitesh, duke predikuar veçimin e Shqipërisë dhe identitetin stalinist, në të vërtetë predikonte kundërevropianizimin! Unë vetëm po vë në dukje se perëndia i shndërrimeve Protej, i cili e ka dhuruar Ismail Kadarenë edhe me dhuntinë e nxitimshndërrimeve për të qenë politikisht sa më i koniunkturshëm, ia ka parathënë edhe këtë nxitimshndërrim, fryt i të cilit është sprova Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve.
Po, t’i lëmë njëherë për njëherë këto dy shkrime të një kohe të kaluar dhe të merremi me reagimin e tanishëm të Ismail Kadaresë Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve ndaj trajtesës sime Ideologjia e shpërbërjes, në të vërtetë ndaj kreut të kësaj trajtese Identiteti kombëtar dhe vetëdija fetare, që sigurisht nuk do të jetë nxitimshndërrimi i tij i fundit. Dhe të shohim sa të vërtetën dhe sa të drejtën do t’ia flijojë qëllimit të tij: shpërfilljes së identitetit mysliman si njëri nga përbërësit fetarë të IDENTITETIT KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR.

Shprehitë e vjetra

Kritikën e pikëpamjeve të mia mbi ndikimin e mundshëm çintegrues të vetëdijes së tejshquar fetare në shoqërinë e sotme shqiptare, prandaj edhe në identitetin kombëtar, Ismail Kadare e fillon ashtu siç filloheshin shkrimet politike dhe ideologjike në kohën e komunizmit: duke ia vënë gishtin tregues komplotit të armiqve të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm politikë e klasorë dhe duke kërkuar likuidimin e tyre moral! Dy ngjarje politike i shërbejnë Ismail Kadaresë për të bërë politikisht dhe ideologjikisht të dyshimta, në të vërtetë kombëtarisht të dënueshme, pikëpamjet e mia mbi çështjen e trajtuar: e para, ardhja e kryekomisionarit të Bashkimit Evropian, Baroso, në Tiranë në lidhje me nënshkrimin e afërm të marrëveshjes së Shqipërisë me Evropën dhe, e dyta, fillimi i bisedimeve për statusin e ardhshëm të Kosovës, që sapo kishin filluar në Vjenë. Unë isha ai që, ja, me veprimtari mendore dhe politike po sabotoja fitoret që sapo dukeshin në horizontin shqiptar!
Po, t’ia japim fjalën vetë Ismail Kadaresë:
“Sa më shumë që nënshkrimi i marrëveshjes së Shqipërisë shtetërore me Evropën afrohej, aq më fort ndiheshin murmurimat. Sa më shumë që afrohej caktimi i statusit të Kosovës, me fjalë të tjera, besimi i Evropës e i Amerikës se Kosova mund të hynte si shtet i pavarur në familjen kontinentale, aq më këmbëngulëse bëhej krrokama se shqiptarët ishin si mish i huaj, pra i padashur, për Evropën.”
Dhe, më tej:
“S’ishte mbushur as java e fillimit të bisedimeve të Vjenës për statusin e Kosovës, e s’kishin kaluar veç disa orë që avioni i kryekomisionerit evropian Baroso, ishte ulur në aeroportin e Tiranës, kur murmurimat disi kaotike u shtuan. Ato u shfaqën madje edhe atje ku priteshin më pak, si për shembull, në ndonjë deklarim të akademikut nga Kosova, Rexhep Qosja”.
Meqenëse presjet i vë edhe ku s’duhet, nuk është e çuditshme pse Ismail Kadare nuk e vë pikëçuditjen ku duhet: në fund të kësaj fjalie.
Po të lëmë rregullat e pikësimit e të gramatikës e të shohim logjikën.
Për të parë sa larghedhëse është kjo logjikë politike po i kthejmë dy pasuset e cituara në trajtën e bashkëbisedimit sepse, kështu, do të mësojmë më mirë çka në thelb mendon autori dhe si mund t’i përgjigjet ndonjë lexues.
Çka po ngjante ndër shqiptarët në çastet kur po afrohej nënshkrimi i marrëveshjes së Shqipërisë shtetërore me Bashkimin Evropian?
Po ndiheshin murmurimat.
(Mungon pikëçuditja).
Çka po ngjante në çastet kur po afrohej caktimi i statusit të Kosovës, me fjalë të tjera besimi i Evropës e i Amerikës se Kosova mund të hynte si shtet i pavarur në familjen kontinentale?
Aq më këmbëngulëse bëhej krrokama se shqiptarët ishin si mishi i huaj, pra i padashur, për Evropën!
Cilët ishin këta krrokatës?
S’ka përgjigje!
Çka ngjau pak para se të mbushej java e fillimit të bisedimeve të Vjenës për statusin e Kosovës, e s’kishin kaluar veç disa orë që avioni i kryekomisionarit evropian, Baroso, ishte ulur në aeroportin e Tiranës?
Murmurimat kaotike u shtuan edhe më shumë.
Prej nga erdhën ato murmurima kaotike?
Prej nga priteshin më pak.
Prej nga priteshin më pak?
Nga ndonjë deklarim i akademikut nga Kosova, Rexhep Qosja.
Akademiku nga Kosova? Pse e quan akademiku nga Kosova? A vetëm nga Kosova? Ai në zemër s’e ndan Shqipërinë nga Kosova. Për ta larguar prej Shqipërisë shtetërore apo për të treguar se nuk njihet në Shqipërinë shtetërore?
S’ka përgjigje!
Mos kur thua se priteshin më pak do të thuash se, megjithatë, nuk është që nuk priteshin fare murmurima kaotike prej gojës së tij?
Megjithatë, murmurima të tilla kaotike priteshin edhe prej tij?
Si mund të priteshin murmurima të tilla që t’i i pandeh kaotike prej tij kur ai ka shkruar mbi 3500 faqe për çështjen e Kosovës dhe çështjen shqiptare në përgjithësi dhe të gjitha këto faqe janë dëshmi e përpjekjeve të tij për t’u çelur dyert e shtëpisë së madhe evropiane edhe për shqiptarët? Si mund të priteshin murmurima të tilla kaotike prej tij, që ti i pandeh kundërevropiane kur aq përpjekjet mendore dhe politike ka bërë dhe bën ai për të sjellë vlerat dhe standardet evropiane në jetën e popullit të vet?
S’ka përgjigje!
Dhe, ja se si e dëshmon Ismail Kadare pohimin e tij se edhe prej meje priteshin murmurima kaotike kundër ardhjes së kryekomisionarit evropian, Baroso, në Tiranë në lidhje me nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes me Shqipërinë dhe kundër bisedimeve të Vjenës për caktimin e statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës, domethënë për kthimin e Shqipërisë shtetërore dhe të Kosovës në familjen mëmë.
“Përveç nervozizmit të papërligjur ndaj asaj tradite kulturore që ka qenë lidhur me katolicizimin e hershëm shqiptar, nervozizëm që nuk lë pa prekur mbajtjen e portretit të Nënë Terezës në institucionet e Kosovës, në këto shkrime (pra në shkrimet e Rexhep Qosjes-R.Q) spikat diçka e errët dhe e rrezikshme: ndarja e identitetit shqiptar”.
Nuk ka dyshim se Ismail Kadare nuk është “i ngathët nga mendja” që të mos e kuptojë të vërtetën dhe të drejtën, por Ismail Kadare sado përpiqet të lahet e të shpërlahet nga e kaluara politike dhe ideologjike, nuk arrin të lirohet prej shprehive mendore të krijuara në atë të kaluar. Ato shprehi bëjnë që në shkrimin tim të mos shohë çka në thelb ka dhe që në shkrimin tim të fusë çka nuk ka! Në trajtesën për idetë çintegruese në shoqërinë e sotme shqiptare askund, me asnjë fjali, nuk jam marrë me “traditën kulturore që ka qenë e lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar”. Në qoftë se në këtë shkrim me asnjë fjali nuk jam marrë me atë traditë kulturore, shtrohet pyetja: ku e gjen Ismail Kadare atë “nervozizëm të paprligjur” të Rexhep Qosjes ndaj “traditës kulturore që ka qenë e lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar”?
Në veprat e mia? Jo.
Në shkrimin për Gjon Buzukun, Një vazhdim a një fillim i madh, të paraqitur në sesionin shkencor, në Ulqin në vitin 1995, me rastin e 440-vjetorit të Mesharit? Jo.
Në Antologjinë historike të letërsisë shqipe, të botuar nga Enti i Teksteve dhe i Mjeteve Mësimore të Kosovës në Prishtinë në vitin 1985, në të cilën janë përfshirë edhe Formula e pagëzimit dhe përkthime e shkrime të Buzukut, Lekë Matrangës, Frang Bardhit, Pjetër Budit, Pjetër Bogdanit, Gjon Nikollë Kazazit, Ndue Bytyçit, Filip Shirokës, Ndre Mjedjes, Zef Skirovit, Luigj Gurakut, Hilë Mosit? Jo.
Në Historinë e letërsisë shqipe, Romantizmi I-II-III, të botuar për herë të parë në vitin 1984-1985, në të cilën, përpos autorëve të besimit ortodoks dhe myslimanë, natyrisht, janë paraqitur edhe autorët katolikë, mes të cilëve edhe Zef Skiroi, të cilit Ismail Kadare atëherë mund t’ia përmendte emrin vetëm dënueshëm? Jo
Në studimet, trajtesat, sprovat e mia të botuara në revista në Prishtinë për Ndre Mjedjen, Filip Shirokën, Luigj Gurakuqin, Gjergj Fishtën? Jo.
Në studimin mbi periodizimin e letërsisë shqipe prej Rilindjes e deri sot, të botuar për herë të parë në vitin 1973 dhe të mbajtur, mandej, si ligjëratë edhe në Akademinë e Shkencave të Shqipërisë, në të cilën është folur edhe për Gjergj Fishtën dhe është folur në një kohë kur Ismail Kadare për të shqiptonte akuza tepër të rënda me të cilat e zhvlerësonte krijimtarinë e Fishtës dhe, në përgjithësi, letërsinë e klerikëve katolikë? Jo.
Në librin Tri mënyra të shkrimit shqip, në të cilën flitet edhe për Gjon Buzukun, Pjetër Budin, Frang Bardhin, Pjetër Bogdanin, Ndre Mjedjen, Gjergj Fishtën? Jo.
Askund në veprat e mia – në monografitë, studimet historike, trajtesat, sprovat, antologjitë e mia, askund nuk mund të gjendet farë “nervozizmi i papërligjur ndaj asaj tradite kulturore që ka qenë e lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar”. Përkundrazi: për secilin që gjykon ndershëm, mund të gjendet një përkushtim, vërtet, i madh, si edhe ndaj gjithë letërsisë shqipe. Ku e gjen atëherë Ismail Kadare atë “nervozizëm të papërligjur” të Rexhep Qosjes “ndaj traditës letrare që ka qenë e lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar”? Ku, vërtet?
Mos në nxitimet e tij të tanishme për të qenë politikisht i koniunkturshëm duke u paraqitur si mbrojtës kinse i asaj tradite që dikur e zhvlerësonte, madje e mallkonte politikisht, ideologjikisht dhe artistikisht? Mos për t’i krijuar vetes edhe mundësinë “e përligjur” që të bëhet politikisht dhe letrarisht i koniunkturshëm duke mbrojtur gjoja edhe një figurë politikisht fort të koniunkturshme sot: duke mbrojtur Nënën Tereze prej meje thuajse ajo “tradita kulturore që ka qenë e lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar” dhe Nëna Tereze pashmangshëm janë në lidhje historiko-letrare? 
E bën këtë lidhje të paligjshme Ismail Kadare për të pasur mundësinë “e ligjshme” që të shprehë habinë e tij- të mbrojtësit tmerrshëm të vonuar të “asaj tradite kulturore që ka qenë e lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar”- se si mendja ime – e mbrojtësit të asaj tradite kur ai e mohonte dhe fyente – nuk e arsyeton” mbajtjen e portretit të Nënës Tereze në institucionet e Kosovës.” Dhe, këtu, pikërisht në mospajtimin tim me mbajtjen e portretit të Nënës Tereze e të Papës në institucione partiake e administrative të Kosovës, Ismail Kadare pandeh se paska zbuluar Djallin e Tasmanisë, për çka do t’i shprehet mirënjohje nga shqiptarët në Kosovë e në Shqipërinë shtetërore, ndoshta në Evropë apo, pse jo, edhe në Nju-Jork! Zbulimi i këtij Djalli që u ngritka edhe kundër vënies së portretit të Nënës Tereze në institucionet në Kosovë e bën shumë të koniunkturshëm katehizisin politik dhe ideologjik të Ismail Kadaresë.


Përdorimi politik i emrit të Nënës Tereze 

Po cila është e vërteta për qëndrimin tim ndaj mbajtjes së portretit të Nënës Tereze në institucionet e Kosovës, në të vërtetë në një institucion partiak dhe në një institucion administrativ të Kosovës? Nuk është e vërtetë se jam ngritur me “nervozizëm” kundër mbajtjes së portretit të shenjtores, Nëna Tereze, në institucionet e Kosovës; e vërtetë është, vetëm, se jam ngritur dhe ngrihem pa nervozizëm kundër përdorimit politik të emrit, të portretit dhe të veprimtarisë së misionares dhe humanistes, Nëna Tereze, prej disa fundamentalistëve fetarë dhe disa koniunkturistëve politikë gjithnjë për interesat e tyre fetare - në rastin e parë dhe pushtetore – në rastin e dytë. Të them se menjëherë pas vdekjes së saj, për Nënën Tereze kam botuar një sprovë dhe kam dhënë dy deklarata: njërën të kërkuar prej BBC-së e tjetrën prej mediave të Prishtinës. Qëndrimi im ndaj emrit dhe portretit të Nënës Tereze sot nuk mund të mos jetë i kushtëzuar nga përdorimi fundamentalist fetar dhe politik i atij emri dhe atij portreti. Mbas gjithë asaj që është bërë dhe po bëhet rreth Nënës Tereze, domethënë mbas gjithë këtij përdorimi e shpërdorimi politik të emrit, të portretit dhe të veprimtarisë së saj si misionare dhe humaniste, nuk e quaj kombëtarisht të mençur mbajtjen e portreteve të saj qoftë në institucionet politike e shtetërore të Kosovës, qoftë në institucione politike e shtetërore të Shqipërisë shtetërore. Jo. Është tejtheksuar se veprimtaria prej humanisteje e Nënës Tereze është e pandarë, madje, e kushtëzuar, nga veprimtaria e saj prej misionareje katolike. Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë ka shpallur disa qindra të shenjtë, gjithsesi, thonë njohës të tij, më shumë se të gjithë papët para tij. Ndër shenjtorët dhe shenjtoret që ka shpallur Ai dhe që kanë shpallur papët para tij natyrisht se nuk ka ortodoks, hebre, hindus, mysliman. Të gjithë janë shpallur shenjtorë dhe shenjtore sepse ishin të jashtëzakonshëm si katolikë. Është e kuptueshme se prej të gjithë atyre që e shikojnë portretin e Nënës Tereze, kudo qoftë i vënë ai, që e shikojnë shtatoren e saj kudo qoftë e ngritur ajo, që e lexojnë emrin e saj kudo qoftë i shkruar ai, Nëna Tereze perceptohet si shenjtore katolike. Kot përpiqen të na e mbushin mendjen përdoruesit fetarë dhe politikë të emrit, të portretit dhe të veprimtarisë së saj humaniste, se Nëna Tereze meriton të jetë portreti, shtatorja, mbishkrimi mbizotërues në institucionet politike e shtetërore, në institucionet kulturore të qyteteve shqiptare, sepse është fituesja e vetme shqiptare e Çmimit Nobel. Çmimi Nobel i është dhënë edhe shkencëtarit dhe humanistit shqiptar, Ferid Murati, zbulimi shkencor i të cilit është i rëndësishëm për të gjithë njerëzit në të gjitha kontinentet dhe jo vetëm për të sëmurët, të varfrit e të braktisurit e botës, para së gjithash, të Indisë. Por, Ferid Muratit nuk i ngrihet kund një shtatore, nuk stoliset me emrin e tij ndonjë institucion kulturor, nuk vihet portreti i tij në ndonjë institucion politik e shtetëror. Pse? Sepse Ferid Murati nuk është i krishterë prandaj emri dhe portreti i tij nuk mund të shpërdoren për nevojat e mobilizimit politik të krishterimit dhe për nevojat karrieriste të koniunkturistëve tanë politikë dhe kulturorë.
Në fund të shtjellimit të sipërthënë është e kuptueshme të shtrohet pyetja: ku i çon shqiptarët përdorimi i tillë i tejshtrirë e i tejmadhëruar fetarisht i emrit, i portretit dhe i veprimtarisë së Nënës Tereze? Çka u sjell shqiptarëve, të cilët u takojnë jo vetëm dy a tri, po pesë feve (katolike, ortodokse, myslimane, protestante dhe ateiste) përdorimi aq irracional i emrit, i figurës dhe i veprimtarisë së një shenjtoreje sa edhe emri i aeroportit të Tiranës pagëzohet me emrin e saj: NËNA TEREZE, edhe pse çdokush mund ta dijë se prej atij aeroporti, ashtu si edhe prej çdo aeroporti në këtë botë, mund të ngrihen nesër edhe aeroplanë luftarakë, që do të bombardojnë fshatra e qytete e të vrasin burra, gra, fëmijë, të varfër e të sëmurë, të cilëve ajo ua kishte kushtuar jetën? Çka do të thotë ky mitologjizim në thelb fetar, për arsye fundamentaliste fetare dhe të koniunkturshme politike, i një shenjtoreje në një vend shumëfetar? Logjika e jep këtë përgjigje: do të thotë nxitje e pjesëtarëve të feve të tjera, para së gjithash, të fesë myslimane, që e njëjta gjë të bëhet me emrat dhe me portretet e figurave të shquara fetare të fesë së tyre. Për këtë arsye emri, portreti dhe shtatorja e Nënës Tereze duhet vënë në mjedise fetare, humanitare dhe shëndetësore e jo edhe në aeroportin e Tiranës, e jo edhe në institucione politike e shtetërore, e jo edhe në sheshe të qyteteve. Bashkëjetesa e harmonishme mes feve të cilave u takojnë shqiptarët, baraspesha historike midis këtyre feve, interesat historike të popullit shqiptar e kërkojnë sot si dje, nesër si sot, që emrat, portretet dhe shtatoret e figurave të njohura, të shquara e të mëdha kombëtare, historike dhe kulturore, siç janë Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu, Gjon Buzuku, Marin Barleti, Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi, Konstandin Kristoforidhi, Vaso Pasha, Abdyl, Sami dhe Naim Frashëri, Çajupi, Fan Noli, Faik Konica, Ismail Qemali, Hasan Prishtina, Gjergj Fishta, Ndre Mjedja, Eqrem Çabej Aleksandër Moisiu dhe të sa e sa piktorëve, skulptorëve, kompozitorëve, shkencëtarëve, krijuesve e artistëve të tjerë të mos zëvendësohen nga emra, portrete, shtatore klerikësh, shenjtoresh, që perceptohen para së gjithash si vetje fetare – katolike, myslimane, ortodokse. Të sipërpërmendurit janë emra vetjesh që mbahen mend për veprat kulturore që kanë lënë a për bëmat historike që kanë bërë, që kanë pasur, kanë dhe do të kenë funksion integrues në jetën e popullit shqiptar sepse vepra e tyre, krijimtaria e tyre, veprimtaria e tyre kulturore, shoqërore, politike i shërbente Shqipërisë, u shërbente të gjithë shqiptarëve. Pavarësisht së cilës fe i takojnë, ata perceptohen ndryshe se ç’perceptohet Nëna Tereze: perceptohen kryekëput si krijues e veprimtarë atdhetarë e jo si fetarë.

Identiteti dhe identitetet

Përveç, si e pamë, për nervozizmin që “nuk lë pa prekur mbajtjen e portretit të Nënës Tereze në institucionet e Kosovës”, Ismail Kadare më fajëson edhe se po e ndaj “identitetin evropian” të shqiptarëve në “identitet mysliman” dhe në “identitet të krishterë”. Dhe, kjo ndarje që bëkam unë i ngjan atij si një muzikë e njohur, që e ka dëgjuar shumë herë. I shqetësuar prej tingujve të kësaj muzike të dëgjuar shumë herë, është e kuptueshme pse ai ua përkujton lexuesve shumë i sëndisur pasojat e një ndarjeje të tillë, domethënë të një muzike të tillë! Në vend të gjithë fjalive, në të cilat numërohen ato pasoja, po e citoj vetëm fjalinë përmbyllëse: “Përçartje të tilla, në prag të afrimit të portave të Evropës, përpara se të ishin komike, janë thellësisht tragjike. Si të tilla, ato kërkojnë një përgjigje të qartë, serioze dhe pse jo, të prerë. Në raste të tilla parimi kryesor është se një popull është ai që është dhe s’ka nevojë as për pudër zbukurimi e as për blozë përçmuese”.
Bukur apo jo!
Një popull është ai që është.
S’ka dyshim.
Dhe, s’ka nevojë për pudër zbukurimi.
Pa dyshim.
As për blozë përçmuese.
Pa dyshim.
Kur e zbukurojmë një popull me pudër zbukurimi?
Kur e quajmë evropian dhe të krishterë, pa dyshim.
E kur e shëmtojmë me blozë përçmuese?
Kur e quajmë joevropian dhe mysliman, pa dyshim!
Domethënë: pudra zbukuruese mund të qitet vetëm në fytyrën evropiane dhe të krishterë, kurse bloza përçmuese vetëm në fytyrën joevropiane dhe myslimane!
Kjo është përgjigjja e qartë, serioze dhe, pse jo e prerë e Ismail Kadaresë!
Bukur apo jo! Muzika ngjan shumë e njohur apo jo!
Po, t’i kalojmë njëherë për njëherë gjykimet e këtilla “serioze”, serioze në mënyrë raciste, të Ismail Kadaresë dhe të merremi pak me katehizisin e tij të identitetit.
Prej sprovës së tij Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve shihet se Ismail Kadare e trajton identitetin si diçka të dhënë njëherë e përgjithmonë, që e përcaktojnë gjeografia, lidhja gjinore, ngjyra e lëkurës dhe... hajde gjeje çka më! “S’duhej ndonjë filozofi për të kuptuar se fetë mund të ishin të ndryshme, por identiteti, ashtu si lidhja gjinore, mbetej gjithmonë një”! Kultura materiale dhe shpirtërore, feja, tradita, zakonet, historia – si të mos ishin fare: ato nuk lënë kurrfarë shenjash në identitetin e vetjeve, grupeve etnike dhe popujve! Ku është dëgjuar kjo? Maturanti që do të gjykonte ashtu për identitetin në Bashkimin Evropian dhe në SHBA-të do të përsëriste klasën. Ndikimin e fesë në përbërjen e identitetit Ismail Kadare jo vetëm se e mohon, por edhe e përbuz! Thuajse nuk ka parë dhe thuajse nuk ka dëgjuar se fetë janë përbërës shumë i rëndësishëm i identitetit, aq të rëndësishëm sa shumë herë dhe shumëkund janë bërë përcaktues të tij. Po të mos ishte kështu nuk do të flitej, për shembull, për qytetërimin e krishterë dhe për qytetërimin islamik. Dhe, po të mos ishte kështu nuk do të shkruante Semjuel Hantingtoni veprën e tij Konflikti i qytetërimeve, në të cilën bazë të qytetërimeve që ai, fatkeqësisht, i pandeh në konflikt, quan fenë myslimane, në njërën anë, dhe fenë e krishterë, në anën tjetër!
Në sprovën e tij Ismail Kadare gjykon dhe bën përgjithësime për identitetin duke mos pasur parasysh se kemi identitet të veçantë dhe identitet të përgjithshëm; identitet vetjak dhe identitet kolektiv; identitet konvencional dhe identitet të ri; identitet historik dhe identitet kulturor; identitet politik dhe identitet mendor; identitet fetar dhe identitet shtetëror. E të tjera. Të gjitha këto identitete, që janë identitete më pak a më shumë të veçanta, të një rrafshi më të ngushtë, bashkohen në një përgjithësi, në një të tërë, që do t’i themi identiteti kombëtar.
Dhe, më konkretisht: kemi shqiptarë me identitet kosovar, shqiptarë me identitet lab, shqiptarë me identitet gegë, shqiptarë me identitet toskë, shqiptarë me identitet mirditas, shqiptarë me identitet malësor, por të gjitha këto identitete të veçanta bashkohen në atë përgjithësinë, të përgjithshmen, të tërën, që i themi identiteti kombëtar shqiptar.
Dhe, më tej: kemi shqiptarë me identitet katolik, shqiptarë me identitet ortodoks, shqiptarë me identitet mysliman, shqiptarë me identitet protestant dhe shqiptarë me identitet ateist, por të gjitha këto identitete të veçanta, më të ngushta, më të vogla, në sajë të përbashkëtave të përmbajtura në secilin prej tyre bashkohen në atë përgjithësinë, në atë të përgjithshmen, në atë të tërën që i themi IDENTITETI KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR. 
Ai që i ka të qarta këto, ai që ka kuptim për marrëdhënien e të veçantave me të përgjithshmen, nuk do të akuzojë kë se po ndan shqiptarët në të krishterë dhe në myslimanë vetëm pse konstaton se kemi shqiptarë me identitet të krishterë dhe shqiptarë me identitet mysliman- se ata si të krishterë (katolikë, ortodoksë, protestantë) dhe myslimanë janë të gjithë shqiptarë: janë shqiptarë në sajë të përbashkëtave shqiptare të përmbajtura në secilën prej feve të tyre. 
Pse, atëherë, Ismail Kadare çel derën e çelur prej meje para tij?!

Evropa shumëkulturore

Ashtu siç nuk do ta kuptojë drejt marrëdhënien e identiteteve fetare shqiptare me identitetin kombëtar shqiptar, po ashtu Ismail Kadare nuk do ta kuptojë drejt as marrëdhënien e identitetit kombëtar shqiptar me identitetin evropian! Nuk është e vështirë për të parë se togfjalëshin identitet evropian ai e njëjtëson me projektin politik evropian, domethënë me Bashkimin Evropian, si bashkësi e shteteve dhe popujve evropianë, në njërën anë dhe me krishterimin, në anën tjetër. Nuk ka dyshim se shtetet dhe popujt, që do të përbëjnë Evropën e Bashkuar, do të kenë një identitet politik – shtetëror, si një përgjithësi, si një e tërë, si një e përbashkët e të veçantave politike dhe shtetërore të shteteve që do ta përbëjnë. Evropës së Bashkuar të gjitha shtetet që do ta përbëjnë do t‘ia dhurojnë, të mos thuhet do t’ia flijojnë, të veçantat e tyre politiko-shtetërore, por nuk do të mund të thuhet se Evropës së Bashkuar do t’ia flijojnë, së paku tani për tani, identitetet e tyre kombëtare, në të cilat janë të përmbajtura veçantitë që nënkuptojnë historia, gjuha, feja, tradita, kultura, zakonet e të tjera. Nuk e di si do të jetë sot pesëdhjetë a sot njëqind vjet, por sot për sot shihet se të gjithë popujt evropianë, që përbëjnë Bashkimin Evropian, kujdesen të ruajnë përbërësit e identitetit të tyre kombëtar: historinë, gjuhën, fenë, kulturën, traditën e përbërësit e tjerë. Bashkimi Evropian bëhet Evropë e kombeve.
Përpos me projektin politik evropian, domethënë me Bashkimin Evropian, togfjalëshin identitet evropian Ismail Kadare e njëjtëson edhe me krishterimin. Ky njëjtësim, historikisht i shikuar, nuk është i saktë. Kontinenti evropian nuk ka prejardhje vetëm të krishterë. Është i madh numri i intelektualëve dhe i politikanëve evropianë të cilët vitin e kaluar e kanë kundërshtuar nismën për të futur në Kushtetutën e Bashkimit Evropian konceptin mbi prejardhjen e krishterë të kontinentit. Shkrimtari dhe teoriku i njohur italian, Umberto Eko, e kundërshton atë nismë për dy arsye: 
e para, për arsye politike, dhe, 
e dyta, për arsye historike.
Arsyeja politike: nuk duhet të futet në Kushtetutën e Bashkimit Evropian koncepti mbi prejardhjen e krishterë të kontinentit, sepse Evropa e ardhshme duhet të jetë, thotë ai, projekt politik dhe vizion antropologjik e kjo, projekt politik dhe vizion antropologjik, për të e nënkupton Evropën shumëkulturore, shumëfetare dhe, gjithnjë e më dukshëm, shumëracore, shumëngjyrëshe – jo vetëm të bardhë.
Arsyeja historike: nuk duhet të futet në Kushtetutën e Bashkimit Evropian koncepti mbi prejardhjen e krishterë të kontinentit sepse e kaluara e kontinentit, thotë ai, nuk është plotësisht e krishterë. Kulturën evropiane e kanë pasuruar: matematika e Indisë, mjekësia arabe, filozofia dhe shkenca greke, kur e kur e zbuluar në Evropë përmes arabëve, filozofia dhe shkenca romake, gjuha latine si gjuhë e ritualeve të shenjta, mitet dhe adetet pagane me trajtat e politeizmit, monoteizmi i hebrenjve. E të tjera.

Ide raciste

Nuk mund të them a është a s’është Ismail Kadare i një mendjeje me intelektualët dhe politikanët evropianë, që janë ngritur kundër futjes në kushtetutën e Bashkimit Evropian të konceptit mbi prejardhjen e krishterë të kontinentit, por mund të them se disa ide dhe disa mendime të tij të përmbajtura në Identitetin evropian të shqiptarëve do të priteshin mirë prej publicistes së njohur italiane, Oriana Falaçi,dhe prej kult-shkrimtarit francez, Mishel Uelbek, që në vendet e tyre janë akuzuar për ide raciste!
Pse do të mund të priteshin mirë prej asaj publicisteje dhe prej atij shkrimtari disa ide dhe mendime të shkrimtarit tonë?
Sepse janë ide raciste.
“Letrat e Shqipërisë – shkruan Ismail Kadare në Identitetin evropian të shqiptarëve – janë të qarta.
Populli shqiptar nuk ka identitet gjysmak, të shtirë apo të fshehur pas lajlelulesh mashtruese. Identiteti i tij është gjithashtu i qartë, pavarësisht se dikush nuk dëshiron ta shohë, e dikujt nuk i intereson ta shohë”.
Kush janë ata që nuk dëshirojnë ta shohin këtë identitet të qartë të shqiptarëve?
S’ka përgjigje!
Kush janë ata të cilëve nuk u intereson ta shohin identitetin shqiptar, që nuk është i “fshehur pas lajlelulesh mashtruese”?
S’ka përgjigje!
A ka identitete të fshehura pas” lajlelulesh mashtruese”?
S’ka përgjigje!
Pse s’thuhet se edhe letrat e Kosovës janë të qarta?
S’ka përgjigje!
Çka thuhet më tutje?
Thuhet:
“Gjeografia, gjëja më kokëfortë në botë, dëshmon e para evropianitetin shqiptar. Zelli i atyre që me çdo kusht duan ta zbehin disi edhe këtë fakt kokëfortë, arrin disa herë të krijojë përshtypjen se Shqipëria është në skaj të Evropës dhe fill pas saj nis Turqia, ose Azia. Ndërkaq, kur hedh sytë në hartë vëren se gjer në atë kufi shtrihen së paku tri shtete të tjera: Maqedonia,Greqia dhe Bullgaria. Për të mos përmendur atë që quhet “Turqia evropiane”. Popullsia shqiptare, ashtu si e gjithë kontinentit evropian, është e bardhë. Ashtu si gjuha, ajo quhet, në rastin më të favorshëm, pasardhëse e ilirëve, në më të pafavorshmet, e trako-ilirëve”.
A është e mundshme?
Shkrimtari është bërë mësues i gjeografisë: po na tregon se Shqipëria është në Evropë. Nxënësit që do të përgjigjeshin saktë do të merrnin notë dhjetë!
A është e mundshme!
Muzika, vërtet, ngjan si e njohur! Tragjikisht e njohur.
Shqipëria dhe Kosova, kur është fjala për identitetin, i paskan letrat e ndara! E mësuam prej gojës së Ismail Kadaresë se letrat e Shqipërisë janë të qarta, por çfarë janë letrat e Kosovës. Çfarë janë letrat e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni? Çfarë janë letrat e shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi? Çfarë janë letrat e shqiptarëve në Luginën e Preshevës?
Të paqarta!
Pse nuk qenkan të qarta letrat e Kosovës? Pse nuk qenkan të qarta letrat e gjithë shqiptarëve të tjerë kudo qofshin ata? Përgjigjen na e jep, natyrisht, vetë Ismail Kadare: duke i ndarë letrat e Kosovës prej letrave të Shqipërisë shtetërore! 
Dhe, kjo përgjigje nuk është e bindshme për arsye se gjeografia, “gjëja më kokëfortë në botë”, atë që e dëshmon për Shqipërinë shtetërore do të duhej ta dëshmonte edhe për Kosovën dhe shqiptarët e tjerë, së paku në Ballkan.
Gjeografia është një “gjë” shumë e dashur nga shkrimtari ynë. Pse? Sigurisht për dy arsye: e para, për arsye se e dëshmon evropianitetin e shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë shtetërore dhe, e dyta, pse Evropën e ndan, në sajë të Gjirit të Bosforit, të Mesdheut, dhe të Gjirit të Gjibraltarit, prej Azisë dhe prej Afrikës! Ismail Kadare është i gëzuar pse Shqipëria shtetërore është më larg prej Azisë se disa shtete të tjera evropiane me identitet evropian. Ai është i gëzuar pse midis Shqipërisë shtetërore dhe Azisë shtrihen tri shtete: Maqedonia, Greqia dhe Bullgaria. “Për të mos përmendur atë që quhet “Turqia evropiane”! Dhe, këtë çerekshtetin tjetër, Turqinë evropiane, ai e fut në thonjëza!
Pas këtyre margaritarëve gjeografikë, me të cilët e stolis qafën e Shqipërisë, shkrimtari ynë na e dhuron kryemargaritarin gjeografik me çmimin e të cilit shpreson të na bëjë të lumtur të gjithëve: “Popullsia shqiptare, ashtu si e gjithë kontinentit evropian, është e bardhë”. Në qoftë se gjeografia u ka caktuar shqiptarëve dhe evropianëve të tjerë fatin që të jenë të bardhë, mos gjeografia ua ka caktuar fatkeqësinë aziatikëve dhe afrikanëve që të jenë të verdhë, të vrugët, të zinj? Mos ngjyra është arsyeja pse Ismail Kadare dëshiron të na mbajë sa më larg prej tyre?
Nuk është gjeografia e vetmja frymëzuese e idesë raciste të Ismail Kadaresë: frymëzim të njëjtë mund t’i sjellin atij edhe historia e arkeologjia. Dëgjojeni:” “Ashtu si gjuha, ajo quhet (popullsia shqiptare – R.Q) në rastin më të favorshëm, pasardhëse e ilirëve, në më të pafavorshmet, e trako-ilirëve"! Meqenëse, si e thonë studiuesit e tij, racizmi është “botëkuptim që s’pranon t’i çmojë dinjitetet të barabarta”, atëherë na del se rumunët e shkretë, si pasardhës të dakëve, fis trakas, nuk mund të kenë dinjitet të barabartë me pasardhësit e ilirëve, madje, as të iliro-trakasve.
Po, t’i lëmë për pakëz idetë raciste dhe të merremi me frymëzuesen e tyre kryesore: me gjeografinë.

Gjeografia lëvizëse

Është e çuditshme pse Ismail Kadare, megjithëse do të ketë qenë në kontinente të ndryshme, sigurisht, në Amerikë, në Azi dhe në Afrikë, nuk do të shohë se deri ku arrin roli i gjeografisë në përcaktimin e identitetit të popujve dhe të grupeve të ndryshme etnike. Nuk është shumë e vështirë, edhe në qoftë se nuk kemi pasur fatin që, përpos Evropës, të shohim edhe kontinente të tjera, të pranojmë se gjeografia, vërtet, flet shumë për identitetin e popujve e të grupeve etnike por, megjithatë, nuk i thotë të gjitha për të. Përpos gjeografisë, edhe një sërë faktorësh të tjerë marrin pjesë, cili më pak e cili më shumë, në përcaktimin e identitetit të tyre.Mund të thuhet se dikur, para, fjala vjen, katër-pesë shekujsh, gjeografia, vërtet, e përcaktonte plotësisht ose përafërsisht plotësisht, identitetin e popujve dhe të grupeve të ndryshme, por më vonë ky ndikim i saj do të vijë duke u pakësuar gjithnjë e më dukshëm. Zbuluesit e kontinenteve e të vendeve të reja, Kristofor Kolombo, Ferdinand Magelani, Amerigo Vespuçi dhe hulumtuesit e kontinenteve të zbuluara, mandej, posaçërisht të Afrikës, Azisë dhe Amerikës Jugore do të jenë të merituar – do të thoshin kozmopolitët apo do të jenë fajtorë – do të thoshin kundërshtarët e tyre – pse lartmadhëria e saj gjeografia pothuaj ka rënë prej fronit të lartë të identitetit.
Pse mund të thuhet kështu?
Mund të thuhet kështu sepse janë të shumtë shembujt që e dëshmojnë shfronësimin e gjeografisë në mbretërinë e identitetit.
Nuk ka dyshim se dikur, para zbulimit të kontinenteve të reja, gjeografia e kontinentit të Australisë e përcaktonte identitetin (fizik, shoqëror dhe kulturor) e aborixhanëve; gjeografia e Amerikës e përcaktonte identitetin e majëve, inkëve, shoshonëve, çejenëve, apaçëve, komançëve e të fiseve të tjera indiane; gjeografia e kontinentit të Afrikës e përcaktonte identitetin e zezakëve, të arabëve dhe të popujve a grupeve të tjera që në atë kontinent jetonin; gjeografia e kontinentit të Azisë e përcaktonte identitetin e persianëve, tani të quajtur iranas, të afganëve, të kinezëve, të japonezëve, të vietnamezëve, të hindusve, të tajlandezëve e të tjerëve. Ajo kohë, ndërkaq, ka kaluar përgjithmonë dhe nuk do të kthehet më. Kontinentet e reja, Amerika dhe Australia, janë banuar me popullsi të kontinenteve të vjetra, para së gjithash, me popullsi të Evropës, të Afrikës dhe të Azisë. Prej gjysmës së dytë të shekullit njëzet lëvizjet e njerëzve prej shteti në shtet, prej kontinenti në kontinent janë bërë më të shpeshta. Tani njerëzit sikur e marrin gjeografinë me vete: në shpinë dhe në shpirt.
Çka po shohim tani?
Tani po shohim, natyrisht ata që duan të shohin, se anglezët, skocezët dhe irlandezët, fjala vjen, të cilëve dikur ua përcaktonin identitetin ishujt britanikë, e kanë ruajtur identitetin e tyre historikë edhe në Amerikë, në Kanada, në Australi dhe në Republikën Jugafrikane, natyrisht, të pasuruar me përbërës apo me ngjyresa përbërësish, që ka sjellë koha dhe që ka sjellë bashkëjetesa me popuj të tjerë në ato kontinente. Apo jo? Arabët jetojnë në dy kontinente, në kontinentin e Azisë dhe në kontinentin e Afrikës, prej të cilëve Ismail Kadare, pikërisht pse arabët jetojnë atje, përpiqet aq shumë ta largojë Evropën, sidomos, Shqipërinë, por arabët e kontinentit aziatik pothuajse nuk ndryshojnë prej arabëve të kontinentit afrikan: kanë të njëjtin identitet – arab, me prejardhje, me gjuhë, me fe, me kulturë, me qytetërim pothuaj të njëjtë.
T’i afrohemi edhe më tepër Evropës.
Turqit jetojnë në kontinentin e Azisë dhe në kontinentin e Evropës, që janë të ndarë nga Bosfori, por turqit e Turqisë Evropiane nuk ndryshojnë me asnjë përbërës të identitetit prej turqve të Azisë.
Rusët jetojnë edhe në Evropë edhe në Azi, por rusët e kontinentit evropian kanë të njëjtin identitet që kanë rusët aziatikë.
Shqiptarët jetojnë në Ballkan, në këtë pjesë të skajshme të Evropës, e jetojnë edhe në SHBA-të, në Kanada dhe në Australi, por shqiptarët ballkanikë, që kanë pasur rastin të vizitojnë bashkëkombësit e tyre në ato kontinente, nuk thonë se e kanë ndryshuar identitetin, së paku jo ata që kanë lindur në Ballkan. Përkundrazi.Thonë se shqiptarët që jetojnë në kontinente të tjera nuk janë më pak shqiptarë se ne në Ballkan: e kanë tejçuar atje identitetin kombëtar dhe e ruajnë traditën kulturore me shumë dashuri.
Se sa është bërë i paqëndrueshëm roli i gjeografisë në përcaktimin e identitetit të popujve e të grupeve të ndryshme etnike në këtë planet më së miri, ndoshta, e tregojnë hebrenjtë. Fati tragjik historik i ka shpërndarë në disa kontinente, në vende të ndryshme të kontinentit evropian, të kontinentit aziatik dhe të kontinentit amerikan, por, prapë, edhe nëse përpiqen shumë që t’u përshtaten kushteve politike, shoqërore, kulturore në vendet ku jetojnë, prapë e ruajnë identitetin historik të hebrenjve.
Por, sa i paqëndrueshëm është bërë ndikimi i gjeografisë në identitetin e popujve e të grupeve të ndryshme na e thotë edhe deklarata e shkrimtares së njohur amerikane, Emili Dikinson. I takonte brezit të ashtuquajtur brezi i humbur i shkrimtarëve amerikanë; kishte vendosur të jetonte një kohë larg Atdheut të vet – në Evropë, në Paris. Kur, më një rast, miqtë evropianë e pyesin: a frikësohet se duke jetuar aq gjatë larg atdheut, larg SHBA-ve, do të mbetet pa rrënjë, ajo do të përgjigjet: “Çka më duhen rrënjët në qoftë se nuk janë rrënjë që mund t’i marr me vete”. Kjo shkrimtare, me popullorësi, kryesisht, të paktë, por, megjithatë, shkrimtare gjeniale, para Luftës së Dytë Botërore e kishte vërejtur atë që ne as shtatëdhjetë vjet pas saj nuk po e vërejmë: se gjeografia nuk është më çka ishte. Kush ju beson të dhënave sendore mund të bindet se të njëjtën fjali të shkrimtares amerikane do të mund ta shqiptonin edhe Fani Noli, Faik Konica, Arshi Pipa, që kanë jetuar dhe kanë vdekur në SHBA-të,Naim Frashëri e Sami Frashëri, që kanë jetuar dhe kanë vdekur në Azi, në Stamboll; Vaso Pasha që ka vdekur në Azi, në Liban; Andon Zako Çajupi që ka vdekur në Afrikë, në Egjipt; Filip Shiroka që ka jetuar dhe ka vdekur në Azi, në Liban, dhe , sot, Naum Prifti dhe Naim Balidemaj, që jetojnë e krijojnë në Nju-Jork.
Ç’duan të thonë të gjitha këto të dhëna?
Duan të thonë, ndoshta, se gjeografinë mund ta shpallin edhe më tej faktor vendimtar në përcaktimin e identitetit të popujve e të grupeve të ndryshme etnike vetëm ata politikanë e intelektualë, të cilët, kur flasin për gjeografinë dhe identitetin, në thelb mendojnë për gjeografinë e kohës së Kristofor Kolombos. Harrojnë se, përpos lëvizjeve të njerëzve prej kontinenti në kontinent, edhe teknika e teknologjia, mediet elektronike, interneti dhe globalizimi i egër, ndikojnë në identitetin e popujve më shumë se gjeografia e shfronësuar.

Identiteti dhe kultura

Përpos gjeografisë, Ismail Kadare do ta vërë edhe kulturën në shërbimin e përpjekjeve të tij për të qëruar hesape njëherë e përgjithmonë me përbërësit myslimanë të identitetit të shqiptarëve. Është bindur, më në fund, se vetëm me gjeografinë nuk e ka kryer punën. Përpos nocioneve, më së shpeshti të pasqaruara a të keqkuptuara, do të përdorë ai edhe krahasime, metafora e simbole për t’i mohuar e, kur nuk arrin t’i mohojë, për t’i zhvlerësuar ata përbërës. Si shkrimtar do ta quajë të arsyeshme apo, ndoshta, edhe të obligueshme që më së pari të qërojë hesape me letërsinë e bejtexhinjve e cila, sipas tij, është fryt i luftës që bënte Perandoria otomane, “për zbehjen e identitetit shqiptar dhe zëvendësimin me atë otoman” edhe pse kjo letërsi nuk ka luajtur ndonjë rol të veçantë në krijimin a mbajtjen e identitetit të shqiptarëve myslimanë. Në këtë betejë fitoren e pandeh të paracaktuar, për ç’arsye edhe mund të shkruajë:” “Letërsia e bejtexhinjve, për shembull, njëfarë brumi i përzier shqiptaro – turk, u thye përfundimisht, si një sajesë prej qerpiçi prej murit hijerëndë e monumental , ndonëse të ftohtë, të traditës së letërsisë dygjuhëshe shqiptaro-latine”.
Sa më kujtohet, as Osman Myderrizi, as studiuesit e tjerë të paktë para tij apo pas tij të letërsisë së bejtexhinjve, nuk kanë shkruar se autorët e saj ishin të detyruar prej pushtetit turk që të shkruanin ashtu siç shkruanin, domethënë se ajo letërsi ishte e tillë çfarë ishte sepse në Perandorinë Otomane kishte një doktrinë teorike-letrare dogmatike, së cilës, deshën s’deshën, ishin të detyruar t’i përmbaheshin shkrimtarët, në radhë të parë shkrimtarët shqiptarë. Sa dihet, në Perandorinë Otomane nuk kishte një formacion letrar, që do të quhej “realizmi otoman” apo, “realizmi despotik”. Perandoria Otomane, si e thonë historianë të saj evropianë, që kanë jetuar në Stamboll si përfaqësues diplomatikë të vendeve të tyre evropiane, ishte një shtet kur më pak e kur më shumë despotik, si mbretëritë e asaj kohe në Evropë.Ka madje historianë evropianë që thonë se Perandoria Otomane, së paku deri në shekullin XIX, ishte shtet që e karakterizonte toleranca etnike. Mos të ishte kështu, thonë ata, nuk do të mbahej aq gjatë. Në këtë mbretëri ngjante, sigurisht, shpesh, që fatkëqijtë e shpallur fajtorë të nguleshin në hunj, por edhe në mbretëritë evropiane ngjante që fatkëqijtë e shpallur fajtorë të digjeshin në turrë të drurëve! Mund të besohet se ndonjëri nga të dënuarit më parë do të zgjidhte djegien në zjarr se nguljen në hu, por mund të kishte edhe të tillë që më parë do të zgjidhte nguljen në hu se djegien në zjarr! Barbaria politike ishte ligji i kohës edhe në Azi edhe në Evropë. Bejtexhinjtë shqiptarë shkruanin ashtu siç shkruanin jo pse ishin të detyruar t’i nënshtroheshin luftës së Perandorisë Otomane “për zbehjen e identitetit shqiptar” dhe për “gjymtimin e trurit të tyre”, por pse vetë, vullnetarisht, kishin vendosur të shkruanin ashtu: përzieshëm! Letërsia e bejtexhinjve shkruhej prej vetjeve, që kishin kryer farë shkolle fetare në gjuhën turke, arabe a persiane, ashtu siç shkruhej letërsia e krishterë prej vetjeve që kishin kryer farë shkolle a fakulteti në gjuhën latine. Ajo shkruhej prej vetjeve të cilët, si shumëherë dhe shumëkund gjatë historisë, e kishin pranuar pushtetin, gjuhën, kulturën, politikën, ideologjinë, zakonësinë, rendin shoqëror të pushtuesit: të pushtuesit despotik i cili, megjithatë, vëllezërit e tyre të besimit katolik dhe ortodoks i lejonte të shkruanin qoftë shqip, qoftë latinisht, qoftë greqisht apo italisht. E tillë çfarë ishte ajo përfaqësonte për ta dhe lexuesit e tyre shijen e kohës, besimin dhe iluzionin e kohës. Letërsia e bejtexhinjve ishte, pra, shprehje e vullnetshme e autorëve të saj, ashtu siç ishte letërsia katolike apo ortodokse shprehje e vullnetshme e autorëve të tyre, ashtu siç ishte letërsia e realizmit socialist shprehje e vullnetshme, edhe teorikisht e mbështetur, e Ismail Kadaresë në kohën e komunizmit. Letërsia e bejtexhinjve shkruhej mbi temat fetare, si edhe letërsia e krishterë. Letërsia e bejtexhinjve, ndërkaq, më shpesh se letërsia e krishterë, shkruhej edhe mbi tema laike dhe kjo do të thotë se tematikisht ishte më e pasur se ajo. Po t’i vlerësojmë artistikisht, pa paragjykime fetare, letërsinë e bejtexhinjve dhe letërsinë e krishterë do të mund të themi se nuk dallojnë shumë njëra prej tjetrës, me përjashtim të sibilave të Pjetër Bogdanit që shquhen me vlerë estetike: janë letërsi me vlera kryesisht modeste artistike. Por, aq sa e ul vlerën e letërsisë së bejtexhinjve leksiku i huaj-turk, arab dhe persian, po aq e shton vlerën historike gjuhësore të letërsisë së krishterë, në mënyrë të veçantë të letërsisë katolike, pikërisht gjuha shqipe e përdorur në të sado me shumë shtresa të huaja.
Ismail Kadare na bën me dije, i gëzueshëm, se letërsia e bejtexhinjve na qenka thyer përfundimisht “si një sajesë prej qerpiçi” prej “murit hijerëndë e monumental, ndonëse të ftohtë, të traditës së letërsisë dygjuhëshe shqiptaro-latine”. As historia e letërsisë shqipe, as historia politike e popullit shqiptar nuk e dëshmojnë këtë pohim poetik. Letërsia dygjuhëshe shqiptaro-latine asnjëherë, gjatë asnjë shekulli, nuk ia ka vënë përpara letërsisë së bejtexhinjve murin e saj “hijerëndë e monumental”, prandaj edhe nuk e ka thyer, siç thuhet, “si një sajesë prej qerpiçi”. Letërsitë nuk qërojnë hesape mes vetes as me mure, as me qerpiçë! Letërsitë dygjuhëshe shqiptaro-latine, shqiptaro-greke dhe shqiptaro-turke, shqiptaro-arabe kanë bashkëjetuar, duke mos u takuar apo duke u takuar rrallë e tek, deri në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Jo ato njëra tjetrën, po vetëm letërsia e Rilindjes Kombëtare, që në jetën e popullit shqiptar sjell idenë laike as katolike, as ortodokse, as myslimane, që kryetemë të saj bën Kombin në vend të Fesë, do t’i tregojë historikisht jo përkatëse, historikisht të tejkaluara ato letërsi. Shkrimtarët e Rilindjes do t’i pranojnë ato si traditë të veten pavarësisht prej ideologjive fetare në të cilat mbështeteshin jo për arsye artistike sa për arsye se, duke i pranuar që të tria, mund të ndërtohej ideologjia kombëtare shqiptare mbi sloganin: fe e shqiptarëve është shqiptaria. Ata i trajtonin ato letërsi të barasvlershme qoftë edhe pse ishin të vetëdijshëm se nuk kishte arsye as etnike, as shoqërore, as ideologjike që autorët e njërës prej tyre të shpalleshin më të aftë, më të talentuar se autorët e të tjerave.
Mendja e shëndoshë nuk do t’i quante më të pa dhunti krijuese bejtexhinjtë se krijuesit e letërsisë së krishterë vetëm pse ishin myslimanë.
Sado letërsia e Rilindjes kombëtare e bënte historikisht të tejkaluar, letërsia e bejtexhinjve, si edhe letërsia e krishterë, do të vazhdojë të shkruhet edhe më vonë, në Kosovë, madje, deri te Lufta e Dytë Botërore.
Qëndrimi tepër subjektiv, nga pikëpamje historiko-letrare i paarsyeshëm, i Ismail Kadaresë ndaj letërsisë së bejtexhinjve nuk merr fund me kaq. Ai shkruan se “gjatë kohës së komunizmit u bënë shumë përpjekje për ta rehabilituar këtë letërsi, me qëllimin meskin për t’ia kundërvënë letërsisë tradicionale mesjetare, sidomos asaj katolike, që regjimit nuk i pëlqente kurrsesi”. Dhe, këto përpjekje për “rehabilitimin” e saj bëheshin pavarësisht pse studiuesit që “e morën nëpër duar, e panë se përveç që ishte qesharake për nga niveli, ajo ishte thellësisht e pamoralshme”.
E pse ishte qesharake, për nga niveli kjo letërsi?
Ishte qesharake për nga niveli pse nuk përshkohej prej besimit të krishterë si letërsia e krishterë, sidomos ajo katolike, po prej besimit mysliman!
E pse ishte thellësisht e pamoralshme kjo letërsi?
Ishte thellësisht e pamoralshme jo aq për shkak se pjesa e saj erotike ishte e “mbushur me motive ashikësh e dylberësh”, që Shqipëria mund t’ia paraqiste Evropës sot” si dëshmi të habitshme të vizionit të saj të emancipuar për homoseksualizmin, dy shekuj përpara Evropës së sotme”, por pse “e ashtuquajtura letërsi erotike, në një pjesë të madhe të saj s’ishte gjë tjetër veçse bejte dhe lavde për pedofilinë. Ne - vazhdon Ismail Kadare – i dëgjojmë këto këngë edhe sot, por shtiremi sikur nuk i marrim vesh ç’thonë. Ato gjëmojnë disa herë nëpër lokalet e natës, madje, në programet televizive, e ne prapë shtiremi se nuk i kuptojmë”.
Kjo që thotë shkrimtari ynë është e vërtetë: në pjesën erotike të kësaj letërsie kishte, si të themi, pornografi, kishte homoseksualizëm, kishte ashikë e dylberë, kishte, ndoshta, edhe “bejte dhe lavde për pedofilinë”! Kishte shumë çka nga ato që mund të shihen e mund të dëgjohen edhe në një pjesë të nënkulturës së sotme masive. Por, lexuesit e sprovës së Ismail Kadaresë Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, që mund të kenë dëgjuar dhe lexuar se kush ishte kush në kohën e komunizmit, mund ta pyesin Ismail Kadarenë: ti që ishe gjatë deputet i Kuvendit të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, që ishe, njëkohësisht, nënkryetar i Frontit Popullor të Shqipërisë, që edhe deputet, edhe nënkryetar i Frontit Popullor ishe përzgjedhur si përfaqësuesi më i shquar i letërsisë, një, si mund të thuhet, ideolog i krijimtarisë artistike komuniste, pse nuk e ngrije zërin kundër rehabilitimit të letërsisë së bejtexhinjve dhe kundër diskriminimit të letërsisë së krishterë, sidomos asaj katolike? Do të kishe argumente të fuqishme: ruajtjen e masave popullore prej atyre që këndoheshin në atë letërsi: prej homoseksualizmit, që aq fort e dënonte komunizmi dhe prej pedofilisë, që aq fort e dënonte edhe komunizmi dhe e gjithë bota? Pse i lejoje vetes të shkruaje në sprovën Mbi ndikimet e huaja dhe karakterin kombëtar të letërsisë, me të cilën i jepje përgjigje sprovës së Rexhep Qosjes Letërsia kombëtare dhe letërsia botërore ose afrimi përmes ndryshimeve: “Nuk ishte pak për letërsinë tonë (të realizmit socialist – R.Q) që në këta tridhjet vjet të jetës së saj të ngrihet si një protestë kundër botës së vjetër, të ndante llogaritë një herë e përgjithmonë prej letërsisë reaksionare zyrtare, dekadente dhe klerikale të së kaluarës...”?
Po mirë, të mos kërkojmë shumë prej Ismail Kadaresë në atë kohë kur nuk ishte e lehtë të thoshe lirisht çka mendoje, sidomos çka mendoje në kundërshtim me mendimet zyrtare, sado në Shqipëri edhe në atë kohë kishte intelektualë dhe qytetarë të zakonshëm që e thoshin mendimin mospajtues pavarësisht prej pasojave. Por, hajde, ta kërkojmë të drejtën dhe të vërtetën prej Ismail Kadaresë sot! Në qoftë se me të drejtë ngre zërin kundër pornografisë tradicionale në letërsinë e bejtexhinjve e në këngët popullore, pse nuk ngre zërin edhe kundër pornografisë në nënkulturën tonë të sotme? Mos pse ajo e para shprehet në gjirin e ideologjisë fetare myslimane, kurse kjo e dyta nuk është në lidhje me këtë ideologji fetare? Në qoftë se Ismail Kadarenë e shqetësojnë lokalet dhe televizionet në të cilat, ja, këndohen këngë për ashikët, dylberët, pedofilët, pse nuk e shqetësojnë po aq edhe filmat pornografikë, në të cilët vajza të reja përjetojnë përuljen më të shtazërishme që mund të imagjinohet e që jepen rregullisht në shumë televizione në botë, që i shohin të rinjtë dhe qytetarët tanë, që duan t’i shohin? Në qoftë se sinqerisht e shqetësojnë këngët për dylberat, axhikët dhe pedofilët, pse nuk e shqetësojnë edhe këngët e shfrenimet pornografike në klubet e natës, në të cilat për joshje ashikërie përdoren edhe lloje të ndryshme të drogës? Pse nuk e ngre zërin edhe kundër këtij zhgruanimi, ”zhburrërimi e zvetënimi moral të pashembullt”?
Mos pse ajo e para na qenka Lindje, kurse kjo e dyta Perëndim?
Mos pse kjo e dyta është dëshmi e identitetit modern evropian, kurse ajo e para ishte dëshmi e identitetit “lëngaraq”, si e quan Ismail Kadare identitetin mysliman, të cilin identiteti shqiptar, “si një luan i zgjidhur nga zinxhiri”, bënte përpjekje ta hidhte “si leckë”! Bukur! Identiteti, si luan me zinxhirë në qafë! Ku është parë luan i tillë? Me zinxhirë në qafë!
Betejës së pabarabartë mes identitetit mysliman dhe identitetit shqiptar pas çlirimit nga Perandoria Otomane i jep fund vetë Ismail Kadare kur thotë: “Kombet nuk ndryshohen as nga pushtimet e as nga konvertimet”. Për të dëshmuar sa serioz, sa shkencor, sa i qëndrueshëm është ky pohim i Kadaresë po e japim një të dhënë. Në Enciklopedinë linguistike të Kembrixhit, të autorit Dejvid Kristal, shkruan se deri sot, në botë, janë shuar rreth njëzetmijë gjuhë, që ishin gjuhë të grupeve të vogla etnike, të fiseve dhe të popujve. Me to mund të besohet se janë shuar a janë përvetuar nga popuj të tjerë edhe folësit e tyre. Dhe, mund të besohet se numri më i madh i këtyre grupeve, fiseve dhe popujve janë shuar a janë përvetuar nga popuj të tjerë si pasojë e pushtimeve dhe e kolonializmit. Edhe historia shqiptare e përgënjeshtron përgjithësimin “teorik” të Ismail Kadaresë: pushtimi turk ka sjellë konvertimin e mbi dy të tretave të popullit shqiptar, kurse ky konvertim ka sjellë një identitet fetar, identitetin fetar mysliman, si përbërës i identitetit të përgjithshëm, historik shqiptar: i identitetit kombëtar shqiptar. Domethënë: kombet mund të ndryshohen shumë edhe nga pushtimet, edhe, sidomos, nga konvertimet.

Thirrje për kthim në fenë e të parëve

Përpos në Shqipërinë shtetërore, ku, thotë Ismail Kadare, përkraheshin prej komunizmit, bejteve, muzikës, këngëve, veshjeve, në përgjithësi, traditës myslimane, shqiptarët do t’ia shohin sherrin edhe në ish-Jugosllavinë. Dhe, do t’ia shohin sherrin jo vetëm në Jugosllavinë mbretërore, por edhe në Jugosllavinë komuniste.
Duke filluar prej viteve të 50-ta të shekullit njëzet, shkruan ai, shqiptarët po treteshin:” i gjithë ngjyrimi kombëtar po zbehej me shpejtësi. Muzika po orientalizohej më fort se më parë, veshjet e famshme tradicionale, ato që edhe gjatë periudhës së gjatë otomane ishin ruajtur, po zëvendësoheshin, jo prej veshjeje të kohës si kudo, por me petka arabe që nuk ishin njohur kurrë në këtë vend. Jugosllavia, kjo primadonë e “botës së tretë”, po i ofronte kësaj bote popullsinë më të padëshiruar të saj, shqiptarët. Ajo përpiqej që këta të ngjanin sa më pak evropianë e aq më shumë afrikano-veriorë e aziatikë”. Megjithëse në fund të kësaj fjalie do të duhej të vihej, së paku një pikëçuditje, Ismail Kadare e vë një pikë të zakonshme! Jugosllavia, “primadona” e botës së tretë, po i afronte asaj bote popullsinë më të padëshiruar: shqiptarët në ndryshorin (variantin) afrikano-verior dhe aziatik! Domethënë: popullsia më e padëshiruar e kësaj bote nuk ishin shqiptarët, po vetëm shqiptarët që ngjanin “më pak evropianë e aq më shumë afrikano-veriorë e aziatikë”! Përfundimi i gjykimit të këtillë të Ismail Kadaresë është ky: afrikano-veriori dhe aziatiku, për shkak se dallojnë prej evropianit, nuk kanë dinjitet të barasvlershëm me të.Ja edhe një shpërthim racist i shkrimtarit tonë – edhe një qërim hesapesh me turqit dhe me arabët!
Nuk ka dyshim se si në Jugosllavinë mbretërore ashtu edhe në Jugosllavinë komuniste janë bërë përpjekje të ndryshme për shkombëzimin e shqiptarëve.Përpjekje për shkombëzimin e tyre, gjithsesi shumë djallëzore, ishte regjistrimi pa i pyetur, i një numri shqiptarësh si myslimanë apo si turq! Por, as në Jugosllavinë mbretërore, as në Jugosllavinë komuniste shqiptarët as nuk janë kandisur as nuk janë detyruar që të orientalizojnë muzikën e tyre, veshjen e tyre, pamjen e tyre vetëm e vetëm që të ngjajnë sa më pak evropianë e sa më shumë aziatikë, domethënë turq dhe afrikano-veriorë, domethënë arabë. Jo. Përkundrazi: ka ngjarë që detyrueshëm të “çaziatizohen” dhe të “çafrikanizohen”! Kështu, për shembull; grave ,në shumë raste, me dhunë u është hequr ferexheja. Aziatizim dhe afrikanizim folklorik i shqiptarëve në Kosovë, “duke filluar prej viteve të 50-ta të shekullit njëzet”, nuk ka ngjarë. As në Jugosllavinë mbretërore, as në Jugosllavinë komuniste, turqit nuk janë përbuzur, përkundrazi: janë çmuar. Kudo ishin në Jugosllavi – në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, ata ishin një si shtresë e lartë; në Kosovë ata ishin qytetarët e qytetëruar të Kosovës, fisnikët e Kosovës. Ata trajtoheshin kështu qoftë edhe për shkak se si Jugosllavia mbretërore ashtu edhe Jugosllavia komuniste kishte marrëdhënie politike dhe shtetërore me Turqinë të mira, në situata të veçanta, jashtëzakonisht të mira, kurse babai i Turqisë moderne, Ataturku, kishte qenë mik i mbretit Aleksandër, ashtu siç kishte qenë kryetari i mëvonshëm, gjeneral Evreni, mik i Josip Broz Titos. Në Serbi dhe, në përgjithësi, në Jugosllavi nuk përbuzeshin siç i përbuz Ismail Kadare as veshja, as muzika turke apo arabe. Si muzika e veshja ashtu edhe veçori të tjera orientale të kulturës serbe shiheshin si një mbetje historike, që do të duhej të ruhej në muze, në teatër apo në festivale të këngës popullore. Të rinjtë shqiptarë që kanë studiuar në universitetin e Beogradit, mbajnë mend se në dekanatin dhe sallat e Fakultetit të Gjuhës dhe të Letërsisë Serbe mbahej portreti i madh me fes në kokë i themeluesit të gjuhës letrare serbe, Vuk Stefanoviq Karaxhiqit, i cili njihet edhe si autor i sloganit ku jeton qoftë edhe një serb është tokë serbe, që do të bëhet slogani i nacionalizmit pushtues serb, duke filluar prej gjysmës së parë të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Në teatrot serbe, qoftë edhe në Beograd, më shpesh se asnjë shfaqje tjetër do të shihej shfaqja e punuar sipas dramës së shkrimtarit serb, Borisllav Stankoviq, Koshtana, në të cilën të gjithë personazhet janë të veshur siç ishin veshur në kohën e Perandorisë Otomane – allaturka dhe argëtoheshin siç ishin argëtuar atëherë – allaturka! 
Ata që urreheshin në Jugosllavi, ata që përbuzeshin në Jugosllavi, në Jugosllavinë mbretërore dhe në Jugosllavinë komuniste, mund të ishin vetëm shqiptarët. Ata ishin të paracaktuar për të bërë punët më të rënda dhe më të pista në Beograd e në qytete të tjera si më të mëdha në të dy Jugosllavitë: për të bartur qymyrin dhe për të fshirë rrugët.
Dhe ata që ishin të paracaktuar për dajakun e policisë dhe për plumbat e ushtrisë serbe kudo e, sidomos, në kufirin me nënën Shqipëri, ishin shapkëbardhët – shqiptarët, që mbanin në kokë qylafin, që i binin fyellit dhe çiftelisë! Vetëm ata, thuhej në Klubin kulturor serb, ku përpunohej strategjia e zgjidhjes përfundimtare të çështjes shqiptare e ku ishte paraqitur edhe projekti i Vasa Çubrilloviqit Shpërngulja e arnautëve - para Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe në UDB-në e Rankoviqit - pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, e mbajnë kombin sepse vetëm ata nuk e ndërrojnë qykën lehtë! Në kohën kur Sllobodan Millosheviqi e kishte filluar të ashtuquajturin jogurt – revolucionin, me qëllim që të përmbyste autonominë e Kosovës të njohur në vitin 1974 dhe, ashtu, mandej, t’i ndryshonte marrëdhëniet kushtetutore mes republikave të ish-Jugosllavisë, serbëve që prej Kosovës shkonin nëpër Serbi për ta shprehur zëshëm mosdurimin e tyre ndaj shqiptarëve, në Novi Sad të Vojvodinës, u thuhej: kthehuni atje prej nga keni ardhur dhe qërojini hesapet me ato kokat e gjipsuara! Vetëm ata ju vijnë haqesh ju! Jo shqiptarët që Ismail Kadare i pandeh të veshur në rroba turke (aziatike – thotë ai) dhe arabe (afrikano-veriore – thotë ai) po shqiptarët, me kokë “të gjipsuar”, ishin ata që duhej të dëboheshin prej Kosovës, sepse prej tyre, prej vitalitetit të tyre, prej qykës së tyre, frikësoheshin serbomëdhenjtë. Do ta provojmë këtë në vitin 1998 dhe në gjysmën e parë të vitit 1999: fshati shqiptar ishte ai mbi të cilin u derdh gjithë tërbimi i shtazërishëm i paramilitarëve, i policive në uniforma të ndryshme dhe i ushtrisë serbe dhe i cili u “pastrua etnikisht”, për fat, vetëm përkohësisht. E, këta, “primadona e botës së tretë”, Jugosllavia, nuk do të denjësonte t’i vishte në veshjet e miqve të atëhershëm politikë: të turqve dhe arabëve.
Qëllimin e këtyre bredhjeve të tij fetare, politiko historike, nëpër Jugosllavinë mbretërore dhe Jugosllavinë komuniste, Ismail Kadare do ta shpjegojë vetë kur shkruan: “Një shekull më pas – thotë ai, duke e zgjatur harkun kohor në një shekull edhe pse rrëfimin për orientalizimin e shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi e kishte filluar nga vitet e 50-ta të shekullit njëzet – kundër propagandës serbe që këmbëngulte t’i jepte shqiptarët si turq apo aziatikë të ardhur vonë në Ballkan, dhjetëra mijëra të rinj myslimanë shqiptarë më 1981-shin e 1991-shin, kërkuan rrënjët e krishterimit të hershëm shqiptar, aspak për arsye fetare, por thjesht për të treguar se populli i tyre kishte qenë ngulitur në Kosovë shumë shekuj përpara sllavëve”.
Sa shumë do të befasohen “të rinjtë myslimanë shqiptarë” kur ta lexojnë këtë pohim propagandistik të koniunkturshëm të Ismail Kadaresë. Rinia studentore dhe shkollore e Kosovës, as në vitin 1981, as në vitin 1989-1990, nuk është ngritur në demonstrata “për të kërkuar rrënjët e krishterimit të hershëm shqiptar”. Demonstratat e vitit 1981 dhe të vitit 1989-1990 nuk janë bërë as për të kërkuar rrënjët e paganizmit ilir, as të krishterimit të hershëm, as të krishterimit të vonshëm, as të myslimanizmit të hershëm a të vonshëm. Jo dhe jo. Kërkimi i rrënjëve të krishterimit të hershëm do të bëhet zbulim i komunistëve të kthyer shpejt e shpejt në gjoja demokratë pas viteve të 90-ta, të cilët do ta kuptojnë se duke i kërkuar ato rrënjë do të mundë të përfitojnë politikisht për karrierat e tyre! Dhe, disa prej tyre edhe do të përfitojnë: do të dëgjohet për ta dhe do të jenë të ndihmuar në përparimin e tyre. Të rinjtë e ngritur në demonstratat e vitit 1981 dhe 1989-1990 nuk do të kërkojnë rrënjë, sepse ata rrënjët i kishin me vete si në shtëpi, në shkolla e në fakultete ashtu edhe në demonstrata. Në qoftë se, megjithatë, do të pranojmë se dofarë rrënjësh i kërkonin, atëherë duhet të thuhet e vërteta: të vetmet rrënjë që disa prej tyre kërkonin më 1981, fatkeqësisht, ishin rrënjët marksiste-leniniste! 
Ata nuk ishin ngritur në demonstrata as “për të treguar se populli i tyre kishte qenë ngulitur në Kosovë shumë shekuj përpara sllavëve”. Ata brohorisnin: jemi shqiptarë jo sllavë jo për të thënë se shqiptarët janë rrënjës, banorë më të hershëm të Kosovës se serbët, po për të thënë se Kosova as etnikisht, as historikisht s’i takon Jugosllavisë. Ata nuk ishin ngritur në demonstrata as për arsye fetare, as për arsye arkeologjike, historike a linguistike. Për këtë as nuk kishin nevojë, as nuk kishin kohë. Ngulitjen e popullit të tyre në Kosovë përpara sllavëve e kishin dëshmuar arkeologët, historianët dhe gjuhëtarët e shquar shqiptarë: Hasan Ceka, Skënder Anamali, Muzafer Korkuti, Vangjel Toçi, Neritan Ceka, Aleks Buda, Arben Puto, Kristo Frashëri, Stefanaq Pollo, Kristaq Prifti, Ali Hadri, Gazmend Shpuza, Eqrem Çabej, një varg shkencëtarësh të huaj – gjermanë, francezë, italianë,bullgarë, kroatë, boshnjakë, madje, edhe ndonjë serb. Ata nuk e lodhnin mendjen atëherë të shqiptojnë në demonstrata parullat fetare që Ismail Kadaresë do t’i duhen dhjetë a njëzet e pesë vjet më vonë për koniunkturën e tij politike dhe letrare. Ata ishin ngritur në demonstrata për ta bërë botore një kërkesë shumë më të rëndësishme: kërkesën për Kosovën republikë e cila, mbasi të bëhej republikë, do të mundë të bashkohej me, si thuhej atëherë, shtetin amë – Shqipërinë.

Cili s’është misioni i Shqipërisë

Nxitimi për të qenë politikisht i koniunkturshëm atje ku ai shumë dëshiron të jetë i koniunkturshëm, do të bëjë që Ismail Kadare të predikojë një ide politike oh sa të palejueshme për Shqipërinë dhe një ide politike, oh sa të palejueshme për të si krijues! Ta dëgjojmë me ç’vetëbesim e predikon këtë ide ai. 
“Klisheja krejtësisht e gabuar e përftimit të Shqipërisë si vend ndërmjetës, një sanduiç midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, një qytetërim as ashtu, as kështu, thënë ndryshe një “vend i as-as-it”, s’na bën kurrfarë nderi.Së pari, sepse nuk është e vërtetë, së dyti, sepse të lakmosh një cilësim të tillë, është njëlloj si të vetëshpallesh “gjysmak”, që në shqip midis të tjerash do të thotë “tarrallak”. Ideja e përhapur andej-këndej, dhe fatkeqësisht e përkrahur nga Qosja, se “fati ynë historik është i paracaktuar për të sendërtuar zbutjen e kundërshtimeve midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit”, të kujton një nga njollat (e) historisë shqiptare, kapardisjen e Shqipërisë komuniste për kinse misionin e saj planetar për mbrojtjen e marksizëm-leninizmit.
Ide të tilla delirante, ato me të cilat, Shqipëria, për një kohë të gjatë, u bë gazi i botës, u kanë ardhur në majë të hundës shqiptarëve”.
Çfarë margaritari politik!
Çfarë margaritari diplomatik!
Çfarë margaritari historik!
Çfarë margaritari gjuhësor-stilistik!
Për ta kuptuar plotësisht, me të gjitha ngjyresat politiko-diplomatike, dhe tragjiko-komike këtë katehizis politik të Ismail Kadaresë është e nevojshme ta kthejmë në trajtë të bashkëbisedimit.
Çka është pohimi i Rexhep Qosjes se fati historik i popullit shqiptar është i paracaktuar për të sendërtuar zbutjen e kundërshtimeve midis Lindjes e Perëndimit?
Është një klishe krejtësisht e gabuar e përftimit të Shqipërisë si vend ndërmjetës, një sanduiç midis Lindjes e Perëndimit.
Thënë ndryshe?
Thënë ndryshe do të thotë një vend i as-as- it.
Çka s’na bën ky pohim i Rexhep Qosjes?
S’na bën kurrfarë nderi.
Pse s’na bën kurrfarë nderi pohimi për Shqipërinë si vend ndërmjetës, që mund të zbusë kundërshtitë midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit?
Sepse, kjo së pari nuk është e vërtetë.
E së dyti?
Së dyti, sepse të lakmosh një cilësim të tillë, të lakmosh të bëhesh ndërmjetës është njëlloj si të vetëshpallesh gjysmak.
Çka do të thotë gjysmak në shqip?
Gjysmak në shqip, midis të tjerash, do të thotë “tarrallak”.
A është kjo ide që i pari e paraqet publikisht Rexhep Qosja?
Kjo është ide e përhapur andej – këndej?
Nuk më kujtohet që për këtë ide të kem lexuar në gazetat tona a të kem dëgjuar në mediet tona elektronike.
S’ka përgjigje!
Idetë e përhapura andej këndej kanë një shqiptues të parë.
S’ka përgjigje!
Duket, megjithatë, se shqiptues i parë publik i kësaj ideje djallëzore, kësaj klisheje, të jetë Rexhep Qosja.
S’ka përgjigje!
Çka të kujton kjo ide e Rexhep Qosjes e përftimit të Shqipërisë si vend ndërmjetës, një sanduiç midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, një qytetërim as ashtu, as kështu?
Më kujton një nga njollat e historisë shqiptare, kapardisjen e Shqipërisë komuniste për kinse misionin e saj planetar për mbrojtjen e marksizëm-leninizmit?
Ëhë! Po cili është kontributi yt në kapardisjen e Shqipërisë komuniste për kinse misionin e saj planetar për mbrojtjen e marksizëm-leninizmit?
S’ka përgjigje!
Sa kap numri i vjershave, tregimeve, romaneve, sprovave, artikujve, referateve, intervistave me të cilat ti i ke shërbyer posaçërisht shumë asaj kapardisjeje të Shqipërisë në kohën e komunizmit për kinse misionin e saj planetar për mbrojtjen e marksisëm-leninizmit?
S’ka përgjigje!
A dëshiron t’i përkujtojmë titujt e tyre dhe të shënojmë ndonjë citat si më të gjatë?
S’ka përgjigje!
Si mund të cilësohet ideja e Rexhep Qosjes për përftimin e Shqipërisë si vend ndërmjetës, një sanduiç midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, një qytetërim as ashtu, as kështu?
Mund të cilësohet si ide delirante?
Deri ku ju kanë ardhur idetë e tilla delirante shqiptarëve?
Idetë e tilla delirante, me të cilat për një kohë Shqipëria u bë gazi i botës, u kanë ardhur në majë të hundës shqiptarëve.
E pse idetë e tilla delirante ju kanë ardhur në majë të hundës shqiptarëve? A vetëm pse i shqipton Rexhep Qosja?
Sepse idetë e tilla po “shkaktojnë çoroditjen kryesore në politikën shqiptare. Një pjesë e madhe e politikanëve flasin gjithë ditën për Evropën dhe Perëndimin, por mendjen, me sa duket, e kanë nga Lindja. Nga Lindja në të gjithë gamën që ajo ngërthen: Lindja e Mesme, ish-lindja sovjetike, e po të mos mjaftojë kjo, edhe ajo kineze maoiste”.
E pabesueshme! Vërtet delirante! Lindjefobi! Myslimanofobi! Myslimanofobia e Ismail Kadaresë, vërtet, është delirante! Dhe, është e leverdishme!

Politika e kështjellëzimit

Shkrimtari Ismail Kadare jo vetëm se kundërshton, dënon, zhvlerëson, duke e quajtur, madje, njollë në historinë e Shqipërisë, pohimin tim se “fati ynë historik është i paracaktuar për të sendërtuar zbutjen e kundërshtimeve mes Lindjes e Perëndimit”, por njëkohësisht merr në thumb të gacatores së tij edhe atë pjesë të politikanëve shqiptarë, që bëjnë politikën e bashkëpunimit politik, diplomatik, ekonomik dhe, pse jo, kulturor të Shqipërisë me të gjitha vendet pa dallim race, kombësie, feje, ideologjie. Shihet qartë: Ismail Kadare e ngre zërin, zëshëm, vendosmërisht, kundër çdo kontakti të Shqipërisë me vendet e Lindjes së Afërme e të Lindjes së Mesme, domethënë me vendet islamike, duke përfshirë këtu, madje, edhe ish-republikat aziatike sovjetike, si vende me popullsi kryesisht myslimane. A është e mundshme? Dhe, përpos vendeve myslimane, Ismail Kadare e ngre zërin edhe kundër çdo bashkëpunimi të Shqipërisë me Kinën e cila për të vazhdon të jetë maoiste, si në kohën kur e ka shkruar romanin Dasma – jehonën e revolucionit kulturor kinez në letërsinë shqipe! Siç e këshillonte dikur Shqipërinë komuniste që të mbahej larg, sa më larg, prej imperalizmit perëndimor dhe sa më larg prej revizionizmit sovjetik, Ismail Kadare e këshillon tani Shqipërinë demokratike që të mbahet larg, sa më larg, prej vendeve islamike! A ka nevojë fare të shpjegohen burimet dhe frymëzimet e kësaj myslimanofobie në të vërtetë të këtij kështjellëzimi të ri në mënyrë të koniunkturshme të Ismail Kadaresë? Jo.
Por ka nevojë të thuhen edhe disa fjalë për zhvlerësimin politik dhe historik që i bën ai mendimit tim mbi fatin e paracaktuar historik të Shqipërisë për zbutjen e kundërshtimeve midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit.
Për fatin e popujve të tyre, dhe për fatin e kulturave e të qytetërimeve të tyre është i madh numri i intelektualëve në Perëndim dhe në Lindje të cilët as në kohën e luftës së ftohtë nuk janë pajtuar me kështjellëzimin e popujve e të shteteve të tyre, të cilët kanë predikuar dhe të cilët predikojnë lidhjet, bashkëpunimet, bashkëmarrëveshjet midis Perëndimit dhe Lindjes, midis qytetërimit të krishterë dhe qytetërimit mysliman. Dhe, fatmirësisht, numri i tyre tani është në rritje si pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Janë këta intelektualë të cilët jo vetëm se nuk e kundërshtonin dhe nuk e kundërshtojnë, dhe jo vetëm se e predikonin dhe e predikojnë, por e quanin dhe e quajnë të fisëm misionin historik të vendit të tyre për zbutjen e kundërshtimeve midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Dhe, për më tepër, këtë fat të rëndë, të vendit të tyre e quanin dhe e quajnë të shenjtë.
Po e citoj njërin prej tyre: po e citoj shkrimtarin grek, Nikos Kazanxhakis, i cili në romanin e tij të lavdishëm, një kryevepër e letërsisë botërore, Letër El Grekos, përkthyer shqip nga Miço Gubera e të botuar nga Shtëpia botuese Eugen, në vitin 2001, përpos të tjerash, shkruan:
“Pozicioni i Greqisë është me të vërtetë tragjk; përgjegjësia e Greqisë së sotme është dërrmuese; ajo ngarkon mbi supet tona një detyrë të rrezikshme, të vështirë për t’u plotësuar.Forca të reja ngrihen nga Lindja, po ashtu forca të reja ngrihen nga Perëndimi dhe Greqia qëndron gjithmonë midis këtyre dy shtysave që përplasen e bëhet edhe më shumë vendi i vorbullave. Perëndimi ndjek traditën e logjikës e të kërkimit, turret për të pushtuar botën; Lindja, shtyrë nga forca të tmerrshme të subkoshiencës, përpiqet edhe ajo të pushtojë botë. Greqia, ndërmjet tyre, kryqëzimi gjeografik e shpirtëror i botës, ka detyrë sërishmi t’i pajtojë këta dy sulmues të mëdhenj, duke arritur sintezën e tyre. A do të mundet?
Fat i shenjtë, tmerrësisht i hidhur.”
Bëni krahasim!
Sa i thjeshtë është mendimi im për fatin e paracaktuar historik të Shqipërisë për të zbutur kundërshtitë midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit në krahasim me mendimin e autorit grek, i cili nuk ishte njeri pa paragjykime politike dhe ideologjike, por, megjithatë, ishte humanist i vetëdijshëm për misionin që historia ia kishte caktuar vendit të tij: jo vetëm për të zbutur, si them unë për Shqipërinë, kundërshtimet mes Lindjes e Perëndimit, po për të bërë sintezën e tyre.
Bëni krahasim! Sa kundërhistorik e sa shkurtpamës është mendimi i Ismail Kadaresë, gabimisht i pandehur si i koniunkturshëm sot, me të cilin ia mohon Shqipërisë, me mbi dy të tretat e popullsisë-myslimane, misionin që ia kanë paracaktuar historia dhe gjeografia, për të luajtur rol, vërtet, ndërmjetësues,për të qenë jo “sanduiç”, po subjekt historik, qytetërues, moral në zbutjen e kundërshtimeve mes Lindjes e Perëndimit sot! Sa përjashtues dhe moralisht i mjerë është mendimi i Ismail Kadaresë në krahasim me mendimin e gjeniut grek, Nikos Kazanxhakis, i cili Greqinë, me fare, fare pak popullsi myslimane dhe jo greke, e sheh si ndërmjetësuese, madje si vend pajtimi, ku do të arrijnë sintezën e tyre Lindja e Perëndimi, i cili Greqinë e sheh çka ajo ishte e do të jetë: kryqëzimi gjeografik e shpirtëror i dy botëve.
E kush e sheh njëmendësinë shqiptare të tillë çfarë është, kush e sheh njëmendësinë shqiptare pa paragjykime fetare e politike, kush e sheh njëmendësinë shqiptare pa e shpërnjohur për shkak të leverdive të veta të çastshme, do të thotë: më parë se Greqia – me fare pak popullsi myslimane dhe jogreke, është Shqipëria (me Kosovën dhe Maqedoninë Perëndimore) – me mbi dy të tretat popullsi të besimit mysliman, është, pra, Shqipëria ai kryqëzimi gjeografik dhe shpirtëror i dy botëve, i Lindjes dhe i Perëndimit, që ka misionin historikisht të paracaktuar për zbutjen e kundërshtive të tyre.
E kuptueshme.
Tokat shqiptare janë ato në të cilat, më dukshëm e më krijueshëm se kudo në Ballkan apo në botë, ka ngjarë takimi i Lindjes dhe i Perëndimit, është arritur bashkimi midis qytetërimit të krishterë dhe qytetërimit mysliman. Kultura dhe qytetërimi shqiptar, ashtu si i ka trashëguar brezi ynë – brezi që i afrohet fundit të jetës, është dëshmia e kësaj. Dhe, bashkëjetesa shumëshekullore e harmonishme fetare në tokat shqiptare është dëshmia e mrekullueshme e kësaj.
Dhe, ky mision i paracaktuar i Shqipërisë nuk e nxjerr Shqipërinë sot as gjeografikisht, as shpirtërisht, as politikisht prej Evropës. Përkundrazi, pikërisht për shkak të këtij misioni, do të duhej ta bënte më të dëshiruar për Bashkimin Evropian.
Mos mendojmë ne se Evropa dhe Amerika do të na çmojnë, vërtet, pse prodhojmë këso mendimesh përjashtuese, si të Ismail Kadaresë, që na kthejnë në kohën e luftës së ftohtë? Mos mendojmë ne se Amerika dhe Evropa do të na çmojnë, vërtet, më shumë pse ministrin spanjoll të punëve të jashtme e presim gojëkyçur vetëm pse kishte ardhur në Tiranë për të frymëzuar pikërisht rolin zbutës të Shqipërisë, me një pjesë të madhe të popullsisë së besimit mysliman, në marrëdhëniet e sotme midis Lindjes myslimane dhe Perëndimit të krishterë? Mos mendojmë ne se Amerika dhe Evropa duan të na konvertojnë në të krishterë për të na përdorur në “luftën” fetare midis qytetërimit të krishterë dhe qytetërimit islamik? Jo. Kjo nuk është ardhmëria jonë. Dhe, kjo nuk është ardhmëria e qytetërimeve. Dhe, kjo nuk është politika e Perëndimit. Kjo nuk duhet të jetë dhe historikisht nuk do të mund të jetë politika e Shqipërisë. Kjo mund të jetë vetëm rrëshqitje politike dhe intelektuale e Ismail Kadaresë.

Identiteti i nënçmuar

Prej hidhërimit mospajtues me të cilin reagon ndaj pohimit tim se në identitetin shqiptar janë të përmbajtur përbërës të krishterë dhe përbërës myslimanë, se identiteti kombëtar shqiptar në të vërtetë është një përgjithësi, një e përbashkët, një e tërë e gjerë, e identitetit fetar të krishterë dhe e identitetit fetar mysliman, në të cilët janë bashkuar edhe përbërës historikë, kulturorë, zakonorë, moralë e të tjerë edhe më të përparshëm; prej përzgjedhjes së njëanshme të disa të dhënave apo trillimit të disa të tjerave; prej analizës dhe shpjegimit të njëanshëm të tyre, kur e kur të cekët e të njëanshëm deri në naivitet dhe, më në fund, prej disa përgjithësimeve që bën, del qartë se Ismail Kadare mohon të vërtetën dhe të drejtën për identitetin shqiptar i tillë çfarë është dhe madhëron një identitet evropian shqiptar sot të mbajtur prej tij në shemërim të hamendjesuar me identitetin mysliman të Lindjes. Qëndrimi shpërfillës ndaj identitetit mysliman në identitetin e gjithësishëm shqiptar nuk ka se si të përjetohet ndryshe përpos si fyerje prej shqiptarëve myslimanë që si përbërës të identitetit të vet kombëtar e çmojnë edhe fenë myslimane me të gjitha të veçantat e saj shpirtërore, morale dhe qytetëruese. Mund të thuhet kështu sepse në gjykimet e tij janë shpërfillur: adetet që shoqërojnë ceremonitë e lindjes, të martesës dhe të varrimit; mënyra të jetës në shtëpi dhe në shoqëri; ceremonitë fetare në ndërtesat dhe në vendet e kultit; veshjet me të cilat shumë gra myslimane vishen në shtëpitë e tyre apo edhe dalin në qytete; muzika popullore me veçori të muzikës orientale; vallet popullore me veçori të valleve orientale; kuzhina popullore me veçori të kuzhinës orientale; arti popullor në të cilin janë të përmbajtura motive dhe veçori të tjera të artit popullor turk dhe arab; krijimtaria letrare, fetare, iluministe, pedagogjike, morale, dokumentare e shkruar me alfabetin arab; monumentet fetare kulturore siç janë xhamitë, teqetë dhe tyrbet, numri i të cilave, posaçërisht i xhamive, është i madh në Shqipëri, në Kosovë dhe në të gjitha trevat ku jetojnë shqiptarë në Ballkan; urat dhe kështjellat e ngritura në kohën e Perandorisë Otomane vlera kulturore historike e të cilave është e madhe; objektet e arkitekturës bashkëkohore, në të cilat shihen përbërës të arkitekturës tradicionale orientale; qytetet e njohura shqiptare si Shkodra, Berati, Vlora, Prizreni, Gjakova, Peja, Gjirokastra e të tjera, në të cilat arkitektura evropiane paraqitet vonë, kryesisht, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe në kohën e komunizmit.
Në turrin e tij shpërfillës të përbërësve myslimanë në të vërtetë të identitetit mysliman në identitetin e gjithësishëm shqiptar, Ismail Kadare ka shkuar aq larg sa ka shpërfillur edhe emrat e mbiemrat e disa milionë shqiptarëve e kjo do të thotë se ka shpërfillur qytetërimin që i ka krijuar ata!
Dhe, jo vetëm kaq.
Në këtë turr shpërfillës Ismail Kadare ka shkuar edhe më larg: ka shpërfillur edhe emrin e vet, Ismail, sigurisht duke mos dashur ta pranojë se edhe emri i tij e nënkupton një qytetërim – se është shprehja e tij dhe një identitet – se është dëshmia e tij. 
Domethënë: në këtë turr të myslimanofobisë së tij, të hamendjesuar të leverdishme sot, ai ka shpërfillur një qytetërim - një sistem vlerash materiale e shpirtërore, zakonesh, rregullash, shprehish, virtytesh e vesesh, që karakterizojnë identitetin mysliman të shqiptarëve myslimanë e që, bashkë me identitetin e krishterë të shqiptarëve të krishterë, është i përmbajtur në identitetin e përbashkët: në identitetin kombëtar shqiptar.
A është e mundshme?
Mos ka dashur Ismail Kadare t’i bëjë të verbër dhe t’i bëjë të shurdhër evropianët që kanë qenë ndonjëherë në Shqipërinë shtetërore, në Kosovë dhe në Maqedoni? Dhe, mos ka dashur Ismail Kadare të na bëjë edhe ne të verbër dhe të shurdhër: të mos shohim çka është dhe të mos dëgjojmë çka dëgjojmë! Dhe, të mos jemi edhe çka jemi!
Po, kjo është e drejta e tij: njeriu mund të bëjë me veten çka të dojë. Nuk mund të bëjë çka të dojë, ndërkaq, me të tjerët: me identitetin e tyre. Mbas përmbysjes së komunizmit kjo quhet shkelje e të drejtave dhe lirive themelore të njeriut.

Si ta sjellim Evropën në jetën tonë

Nuk ka dyshim se rruga që ka ndjekur Ismail Kadare për ta treguar evropian identitetin tonë, është e gabuar dhe është e gabuar për dy arsye: e para, pse prej identitetit tonë është përpjekur të heqë ato që nuk mund të hiqen, dhe e dyta, pse në jetën tonë nuk po i sheh ato që do të duhej të hiqeshin.
Duke vrapuar nëpër histori ai nuk u është afruar pothuaj fare çështjeve kryesore në jetën e sotme shqiptare.
Pse Evropa po i afron shqiptarët më ngadalë se popujt e tjerë të Ballkanit? Sigurisht jo për shkak se në identitetin e tyre, në atë përgjithësinë, në atë të tërën, që i themi identitet kombëtar i shqiptarëve, është i përmbajtur edhe identiteti mysliman i numrit më të madh të tyre. Siç shkruan Rexhep Meidani në artikullin Eurobarometri dhe barometri shqiptar, të botuar në gazetën Panorma, më 11 janar 2005, Agjencia e Komisionit Evropian për Hulumtin e Opinionit dëshmon se vetëm 33 për qind e qytetarëve evropianë e përkrahin pranimin e Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Evropian, kurse Bosnjën e Hercegovinën 40 për qind. Kjo e dhënë dëshmon mjaftueshëm se nuk është feja myslimane e shumicës së shqiptarëve arsyeja pse ata dëshirohen më pak se të tjerët në Bashkimin Evropian se, po të ishte feja arsyeja , atëherë më pak se shqiptarët do të ishin të dëshiruar boshnjakët. Arsyeja e vërtetë pse shqiptarët dëshirohen më pak se të tjerët në Bashkimin Evropian në të vërtetë është joevropa e sotme në jetën e tyre të sotme politike dhe shtetërore, janë mentalitetet, shprehitë, sjelljet, veprimet, të bërat e palejueshme, jodemokratike, primitive në politikën e tyre të sotme, që po ua vrasin sytë evropianëve që na vizitojnë, a që janë në Kosovë, që u kanë ardhur në majë të hundës edhe shqiptarëve e për të cilat Ismail Kadare nuk e quan të nevojshme të bëjë fjalë në sprovën e tij Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve.
Dhe, këto mentalitete, shprehi, sjellje, veprime, të bëra të palejueshme, jodemokratike, në thelb cenuese për identitetin tonë në sytë e të tjerëve aq sa janë orientale janë edhe oksidentale, aq sa janë burimore janë edhe të mësuara prej botës së huaj të djeshme dhe të sotme.
Në qoftë se kjo është e vërtetë, atëherë për një intelektual shqiptar, që do të merrej me çështjen e përbërë të identitetit, shumë më e arsyeshme se të shemërojë identitetin kombëtar shqiptar dhe identitetin mysliman, që të shemërojë Lindjen dhe Perëndimin në kulturën dhe në qytetërimin tonë, është të bëjë betejën mendore pikërisht kundër kësaj joevrope të sotme në politikën dhe në jetën tonë të sotme. Është e rëndësishme për të sotmen dhe për të nesërmen tonë evropiane që të ngremë zërin e të mos lejojmë që në heshtje të bëhen përbërës i identitetit tonë: kultura e kuptuar vetëm si e drejtë e jo, para së gjithash, si obligim; shteti i privatizuar që po ngjan në Shqipëri e në Kosovë; shteti i kuptuar kryekëput si pushtet mbi popullin e jo si servis i tij; politika e kuptuar si sundim urdhërdhëniesh e jo si qeverisje demokratike; tribalizmi dhe krahinorizmi të dëshmuar jo vetëm në zgjedhje, në organizimin partiak e në administratë, po edhe në gjykimet politike të njerëzve të politikës; trajtimi i partive si firma tregtare më parë se si organizata që reformojnë shoqërinë; korrupsioni tmerrësisht i përshtrirë si në Shqipërinë shtetërore ashtu edhe në Kosovë, në të cilin janë zhytur prijës politikë, familjarë, miq dhe të afërmë të tyre të tjerë; plaçkitja marramendëse e pronës dikur të quajtur shoqërore në Kosovë nga ana e pushtetarëve dhe të afërmëve të tyre; luksi tragjiko-komik i njerëzve të politikës në Kosovë ndërsa 67 për qind të kosovarëve janë të papunë, 38 për qind jetojnë në varfëri, kurse 17 për qind jetojnë në varfëri të skajshme; despotët qesharakë, të cilët krye më vete, pa pyetur Kuvend, Qeveri a popull shpallin: ndërtimin e Shtëpisë së bardhë, afër Prishtinës,si ajo në Vashington dhe Ditën e presidentit, domethënë të vetvetes, si Dita e stafetës së rinisë e Marshall Titos; despotët qesharakë të cilët, pa pyetur Kuvendi,Qeveri a popull caktojnë flamur dhe himn të vendit ende të pa bërë shtet, caktojnë urdhra, medalje e dekorata të folklorizuara me të cilat i bëjnë “figura kombëtare” miqtë, shokët dhe bashkëpunëtorët e vet; politikanët të cilët pjesë të teknikës nga kabinetet e veta çojnë në vilat vetjake, kurse pastruesit e zyrave në institucione i përdorin për pastrime në shtëpitë e tyre; administrata më e shtrenjtë partiake, politike dhe shtetërore në skajet më të varfra të Evropës; gropat e rrugëve në kryeqytetet shqiptare; telat e korrentit të rënë nëpër arat dhe livadhet e Shqipërisë shtetërore dhe të Kosovës; qërimhesapet foljore dhe trupore, tashmë të shpeshta, në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë; kthimi i Kuvendit të Kosovës në kuvend të familjarëve, miqve, shokëve, kushërinjve të kryetarëve, nënkryetarëve, sekretarëve të partive të përfaqësuara në Kuvend. E të tjera e të tjera.
Të gjithë shembujt e sipërthënë të joevropës së sotme në politikën dhe në jetën tonë të sotme flasin mjaft për mbetjet e shumta:
1.të despotizmit oriental,
2.të tribalizmit primitiv, dhe
3.të totalitarizmit komunist në identitetin tonë të sotëm.
Do të duhej të shqetësoheshim: mos shembujt e sipërthënë dhe shumë të tjerë si ata, mund t’i nxisin institucionet evropiane të mendojnë se klasës politike, që prodhon aq të këqija në jetën e popullit të vet, i mungon përgjegjësia për jetë të përbashkët institucionale në një bashkësi demokratike, moderne, siç është Bashkimi Evropian!
Për këtë arsye është e nevojshme që parullat e Ismail Kadaresë për identitetin tonë evropian t’i zëvendësojmë me përpjekje të sinqerta, këmbëngulëse, të vazhdueshme që të sjellim Evropën në jetën tonë: shtetin e së drejtës, demokracinë e vërtetë, kulturën politike, gjedhen kulturore kritike, standardet dhe vlerat evropiane. Vetëm kështu do ta shpejtojmë integrimin në Evropë.
Një nga personazhet në romanin Mbreti i xhindeve të shkrimtarit bashkëkohor francez, Mishel Turnie, thotë se çdo popull i shquan si virtyte të vetat pikërisht ato që më së shumti i mungojnë. Ismail Kadare në sprovën e tij Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve është përpjekur që t’i japë sa më shumë të drejtë këtij personazhi dhe ta bëjë përbërës të identitetit tonë pikërisht atë që më së shumti na mungon: identitetin evropian! Jo rastësisht këtë identitet edhe e ka rrëgjuar në gjeografinë.
E kuptueshme!
Popullorësia e Ismail Kadaresë, përpos në atë pjesë të çmuar të krijimtarisë së tij, që i ka shpëtuar realizmit socialist, në masë të madhe u detyrohet edhe iluzioneve, gjysmë të vërtetave dhe të pavërtetave historike dhe bashkëkohore me të cilat i ka ushqyer ai gjatë shumë viteve përkushtimet politike, ideologjike, kurse tani edhe anshëm fetare të lexuesve e me të cilat është bërë edhe frymëzuesi më përshtypjelënës i atdhetarizmit të rendit të tretë në jetën tonë kombëtare. Për këtë arsye, është shumë e nevojshme, është në interesin e shkencës letrare shqipe dhe të kulturës shqiptare në përgjithësi, që krijimtaria e tij, aq shumë politike dhe e politizuar, të shpjegohet dhe të paraqitet kritikisht, objektivisht, ndershëm. Kjo do të jetë e dobishme edhe për vetë Ismail Kadarenë sepse leximi, shpjegimi, vlerësimi glorifikues i krijimtarisë së tij e ka bërë të vetëkënaqshëm: i ka krijuar iluzionin se të gjithë lexuesit, paraqitësit dhe kritikët pajtohen edhe me koniunkturizmin e tij politik. Ky koniunkturizëm është edhe arsyeja kryesore pse Ismail Kadare, sado krijues me vepër letrare të rëndësishme, nuk është bërë pikë referimi në kulturën shqiptare. Dhe s’mund të bëhet. Mjerisht.
Prirja e Ismail Kadaresë për të qenë me çdo kusht i koniunkturshëm politikisht, nuk është më vetëm çështje e tij: kjo është, tani, mëzirë e letërsisë dhe e kulturës sonë, sepse letërsia dhe kultura jonë prirjen e tillë po e shpërblejnë! Dhe, kjo ka një çmim moral që letërsia dhe kultura jonë e paguajnë në dëmin e vet!
E, letërsisë dhe kulturës sonë, për shkak të shtrirjes së jashtëzakonshme të korrupsionit material, mendor dhe moral në jetën tonë, sot më tepër se kurrë i nevojitet ajo që gjithmonë është kërkuar dhe është pritur prej shkrimtarëve: ndershmëria intelektuale.

Prishtinë
19.4.2006

----------


## dodoni

Une pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin e Qosjes lidhur me Identitetin tone Kombetar. Deshem apo nuk deshem, edhe sot bota po na quan popull me shumice muslimane, dhe edhe nese nuk jemi sot me shumice muslimane, prape kemi 500 vjet histori me shumice muslimane. Pastaj, Europa as ne kushtetute nuk e ka futur se Europa eshte e krishtere por se Europa eshte shumekultureshe, me llojllojshmeri kombesh, gjuhesh, fesh, etj. Pra, fakti se jemi apo se kemi qene shumice muslimane per 500 vite nuk na largon prej Europes shumekultureshe fare, bile me shume na pengojne deklaratat antiislamiste te Kadarese me shoke, sepse keshtu po ndihmohet opinioni antiislam ne Europe, e qe per pasoje jemi ne (duke perjashtuar ketu turqit dhe komunitetet islame ne Europe si algjerianet, tunizianet, e marokenet ne France, turqit ne Gjermani, pakistanezet ne Angli etj.) ata qe humbim me shume sepse jemi ne kombi me perqindjen me te madhe islame ne Europe (edhe njehere duke perjashtuar turqit ketu). Pra, strategjia jone politike duhet te jete e integrimit ne Europe keshtu si jemi, duke bere nje perafrim sa me te madh te mundshem te feve te ndryshme (vecmas te islamit dhe krishterimit), duke krijuar pershtypjen e muslimaneve europiane qe nuk kane fundamentalizem, pra muslimanizem tolerues, dhe duke krijuar nje opinion sa me te favorshem ndaj islamit ne Europe. Ky eshte interesi yne, mendoj une, dhe prandaj pajtohem me Qosjen plotesisht.

----------


## Brari

te pajtohesh me dike do te thote tja pelqesh fjalen e vepren.

fjala apo kryefjala e qoses nuk jane dokrrat qe ai shet herpashere.. per miletin kamkum enverist.. kinse si nje letrar apo kritik i madh apo naimolog apo rilindasolog i shquar.. por bashk punimi i tije me kanibalet e 97 qe dogjen shqiperine dhe mbushen varrezat me rini shqiptare.

vritet nje vajze ne Kosove..heroine lufte si Sabaete Tolaj dhe ai e aprovon.. e nuk e denon kte krim.. e si ai dhe shum te tjere.. 
Kjo eshte Kryevepra e Qoses..

teorizon me dekada qosja kunder paqsoreve e gandistave .. e hiqet kinse si partizan i luftes e kur vjen kjo lufte.. dhe vjen ne formen me tragjike.. ne formen e Masakren mbi popullin e tije.. ai iken si mi gjirizi e fshihet rezidencave luksoze te tiranes.. 
kjo eshte ajo qe tregon qarte se sa i ka ky njeri prane fjalen me vepren..

vritet ne mes te prishtines intelektuali Xhem dhe ky njeri nuk e denon vrasjen.. 
vritet ne mes te prizrenit intelektuali e luftari Drin e ky njeri nuk e denon vrasjen..

Ne kulmin e perpjekjeve titanike qe bente Berisha per te shuar zjarrin ne 97 ..per te shpetuar vendin.. hidhet plot egersi qosja e ben thirrje... jo mos e ndalni yryshin o kanibale.. digjeni shqiperine se ska asnje rrezik sovraniteti e coptimi.. po bjeruni institucioneve e cdo themeli te shtetit shqiptar.. etjetj..

te pajtohesh me qosen do te thote te jesh nje kriminel..
dhe ti dodon sado te paraqitesh i sofistikuar ne llafe e muhabete.. sikurse qosja as ti kurre ske denuar vrasjet ne Kosove..

prandaj nuk me habit aspak.. 
e keqja eshte se ju lloji juaj jeni shume ne Kosove.. 
kjo eshte tragjedi..

kombi fillon tek Jeta e bashk kombasit..
Kur nuk e vlereson ate kot grin per kOmb..

Pse behet trim Qosja ndaj Kadarese..
sepse ai ka nje gje ne xhep per Kadarene..

Sepse her do kurdo ai mund ti thote Kadarese..
Un e ti or shoq kur shqiperia digjej nga kanibalet ne 97--nuk morrem krahun e mbrojtesve te shtetit.. Un me ze( e me vepra)  e ti pa ze.. mbajtem anen e vampirave te Skeles..

dodon ... dodon.. demagogjia nuk eshte xhamper i mire..

lakmusi ne Kimi eshte dor me nji..
dhe ne politik e kombtar-i .. qendrimi ndaj pusive te pabesa ..eshte NOTA qe ja ve vehtes cdo njeri..pik..

Dodon.. a mir ben qe e vran Sabaheten?

A duhen denuar vrasesit e Drinit?

ja kaq.. dy pytje qe ju a bej un shpesh kanibalve me lloj lkurash qe vijn ketu dhe cdo gje del qarte..

----------


## dodoni

Brari, nuk e paske kuptuar shkrimin tim. Une e thashe qe pajtohem me mendimin e tij lidhur me identitetin kombetar, ne debatin Qosja-Kadare, per kete ceshtje. Asnjehere nuk jam pajtuar me revolucionin e vonuar demokratik te Qoses, shkaterrimin e shtetit shqiptar dhe luften civile me 1997, asnjehere nuk jam pajtuar me vrasjen e Tolajt apo Drinit e te tjereve ne Kosove, dhe jam thellesisht kunder ketyre krimeve e plotesisht jam per denimin e te gjithe krimineleve, kushdoqofshin ata. Beje dallimin midis pajtohem me Qosjen ne lidhje me Identitetin Kombetar dhe pajtohem me Qosjen per gjithe fjalet e veprat e tij, ketu ka nje dallim shume te madh.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Rexhep Qosja per... 


Per Gjeografine 

"Zbuluesit e kontinenteve e të vendeve të reja, Kristofor Kolombo, Ferdinand Magelani, Amerigo Vespuçi dhe hulumtuesit e kontinenteve të zbuluara, mandej, posaçërisht të Afrikës, Azisë dhe Amerikës Jugore do të jenë të merituar - do të thoshin kozmopolitët apo do të jenë fajtorë - do të thoshin kundërshtarët e tyre - pse lartmadhëria e saj gjeografia pothuaj ka rënë prej fronit të lartë të identitetit. Pse mund të thuhet kështu? Mund të thuhet kështu, sepse janë të shumtë shembujt që e dëshmojnë shfronësimin e gjeografisë në mbretërinë e identitetit".


Per Nene Terezen

"Nuk është e vërtetë se jam ngritur me "nervozizëm" kundër mbajtjes së portretit të shenjtores, Nëna Terezë, në institucionet e Kosovës; e vërtetë është, vetëm, se jam ngritur dhe ngrihem pa nervozizëm kundër përdorimit politik të emrit, të portretit dhe të veprimtarisë së misionares e humanistes, Nëna Terezë, prej disa fondamentalistëve fetarë dhe disa koniunkturistëve politikë gjithnjë për interesat e tyre fetare, në rastin e parë dhe pushtetore, në rastin e dytë".


Per identitetin

"Kemi shqiptarë me identitet katolik, shqiptarë me identitet ortodoks, shqiptarë me identitet mysliman, shqiptarë me identitet protestant dhe shqiptarë me identitet ateist, por të gjitha këto identitete të veçanta, më të ngushta, më të vogla, në sajë të të përbashkëtave të përmbajtura në secilin prej tyre bashkohen në atë përgjithësinë, në atë të përgjithshmen, në atë të tërën që i themi IDENTITETI KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR. Ai që i ka të qarta këto, ai që ka kuptim për marrëdhënien e të veçantave me të përgjithshmen, nuk do të akuzojë se po ndan shqiptarët në të krishterë dhe në myslimanë...".




Ismaili Kadare per... 

Per Gjeografine

"Gjeografia, gjëja më kokëfortë në botë, dëshmon e para evropianitetin shqiptar. Zelli i atyre që me çdo kusht duan ta zbehin disi edhe këtë fakt kokëfortë, arrin disa herë të krijojë përshtypjen se Shqipëria është në skaj të Evropës dhe fill pas saj nis Turqia, ose Azia. Ndërkaq, kur hedh sytë në hartë vëren se gjer në atë kufi shtrihen së paku tri shtete të tjera: Maqedonia, Greqia dhe Bullgaria. Për të mos përmendur atë që quhet "Turqia evropiane"....".


Per Nene Terezen

"Por keqkuptimet në shkrimin e Qosjes nuk janë vetëm këto. Përveç nervozizmit të papërligjur ndaj asaj tradite kulturore që ka qenë lidhur me katolicizmin e hershëm shqiptar, nervozizëm që nuk lë pa prekur mbajtjen e portretit të Nënë Terezës në institucionet e Kosovës, në këto shkrime spikat diçka e errët dhe e rrezikshme: ndarja e identitetit shqiptar. Muzika ngjan si e njohur".


Per identitetin

"Askush nuk mund të jetë aq naiv sa të mos e kuptojë se një identitet i ndarë është një komb i ndarë. Askush s'mund të jetë aq i ngathët nga mendja që të mos e kuptojë se përjashtimi i gjysmës ose shumicës së kombit shqiptar nga identiteti evropian, do të thotë përjashtim nga Evropa. Dhe përjashtimi nga Evropa nuk është larg dëbimit nga Evropa. Ky nuk është as përfundim teorik e as filozofik. Kombi shqiptar, përpara se ta lexojë në libra e ka ndier në mishin e tij këtë lemeri...."

----------


## kurkushi

Per punen dhe kontributin e teresishem te tij per Kulturen dhe politiken shqiptare Akademik Qosja(per mua dhe intelektualet e vertete) eshte intelektuali me i shquar dhe nderuar shqiptar gjer me sot i te gjitha koherave.Jam krenar qe edhe une jam bashkekombas dhe bashkemendimtar i Tij.

Hallall Buka shqiptare bre Vigani Qosje!
Qejte lehin por Karvani ecen tutje!...

----------


## Zëu_s

A eshte ketu duke u diskutuar per nje far Rexhep Qosja, qe duke menduar se populli shqiptare eshte nje popull i prapambetur mentalisht, budalla, pa fara ne koke hiq dhe qe nuk kupton asgje, menjehere pas luftes, ne zgjedhjet e para kosovare thoshte: *"Me votoni mua, dhe une per nje vit do ta beje Kosove Zvicer"* (une jetoj ne zvicer, dhe mundem ta llogaris perafersiht kohen qe i duhet Kosoves per tu bere si Zvicera. Kosoves i duhen se paku 100 vite per tu bere si Zvicra, dhe vetem nese zhvillohet ekonomia shume shpejt, perndryshe kjo eshte e pamundur, kurse ky "Akademiku" na fliste per 1 Vit). Po ti thoshte keto fjale nje fëmije kater vjeq, do te duhej t'ia mirrnim shume per te madhe, dhe do te duhej ta qortonim per ate budallallek qe del nga goje e tij. E me tregoni ju mua se cka te them une per nje njeri qe e quan veten Akademik dhe thot keshtu dicka ?

Ky zotriu qe po e lavdroni ju jasht mase, eshte ai person qe vullnetarisht shkoi tek Diktatori apo shkatrruesi i kultures, Mentalitetit dhe Moralit shqiptare ne Shqiperi, tek xhaxhi Enver ne Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe, më 1972 në Tiranë, per te nenshkruar zhdukjen e elementeve Gege te gjuhes shqipe (me heret thonim gabimisht qe kete e ka bere Enveri sepse ai i perkiste Dialektit Tosk, kurse sot e kemi kuptuar te gjith qe tentimi i zhdukjes se Dialektit Geg nuk kishte fare te beje me ate se ai far Shqipfolsi fliste Toskerisht, por ate e kishin kerkuar nga ai armiqt e Kombit Shqiptare, pasiqe kishin kuptuar qe Dialekti Geg eshte qelsi i deshifrimit te gjuhes Pellazge,dhe argumenti me i fort i faktit qe ne jemi populli i pare ne Europe, dhe nga ne e kan civilizimin, kulturen dhe me mijra fjale shqipe ne gjuhet e tyre keta far popujt e Europes qe na urrejn neve kaq shume, nejse.) Dhe ky far zotriu eshte ai qe ende punon per zhdukjen e Dialektit te shenjet Geg, kur thot sot se mbi 90 % e Shqiptarve po e flitkan gjuhen letrare, dhe vetem nja 5-6 % po flitkan Gegnisht, duke injoruar mbi 70 % te popullates Shqiptare qe flet dhe do te flas Dialektin Geg.

Ky far akademiku (me disa te tjere) mendon edhe sot qe populli shqiptare eshte nje popull i prapambetur mentalisht, budalla, pa fara ne koke hiq dhe thot se gjuha letrare paska 30 % te dialektit Geg , ku ne fakt as 5 % nuk eshte, dhe ky zoteriu vet ne shtepine e tije e flet dialektin Geg, te cilin mundohet ta zhduke tersisht. 

Ky far gjiganti, kolosi, intelektuali, patrioti, vigani e bla bla bla, ka budallalleqe 100 here me shume se qe ka lesh.




> Qejte lehin por Karvani ecen tutje!...


Ke shume te drejt zotri, me tvertet Qent (Qosja & CO) lehin por Karavani (Shqiptaria) ecen me tutje !


Ju pershendes

----------


## kurkushi

> A eshte ketu duke u diskutuar per nje far Rexhep Qosja, qe duke menduar se populli shqiptare eshte nje popull i prapambetur mentalisht, budalla, pa fara ne koke hiq dhe qe nuk kupton asgje, menjehere pas luftes, ne zgjedhjet e para kosovare thoshte: *"Me votoni mua, dhe une per nje vit do ta beje Kosove Zvicer"* (une jetoj ne zvicer, dhe mundem ta llogaris perafersiht kohen qe i duhet Kosoves per tu bere si Zvicera. Kosoves i duhen se paku 100 vite per tu bere si Zvicra, dhe vetem nese zhvillohet ekonomia shume shpejt, perndryshe kjo eshte e pamundur, kurse ky "Akademiku" na fliste per 1 Vit). Po ti thoshte keto fjale nje fëmije kater vjeq, do te duhej t'ia mirrnim shume per te madhe, dhe do te duhej ta qortonim per ate budallallek qe del nga goje e tij. E me tregoni ju mua se cka te them une per nje njeri qe e quan veten Akademik dhe thot keshtu dicka ?
> 
> Ky zotriu qe po e lavdroni ju jasht mase, eshte ai person qe vullnetarisht shkoi tek Diktatori apo shkatrruesi i kultures, Mentalitetit dhe Moralit shqiptare ne Shqiperi, tek xhaxhi Enver ne Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe, më 1972 në Tiranë, per te nenshkruar zhdukjen e elementeve Gege te gjuhes shqipe (me heret thonim gabimisht qe kete e ka bere Enveri sepse ai i perkiste Dialektit Tosk, kurse sot e kemi kuptuar te gjith qe tentimi i zhdukjes se Dialektit Geg nuk kishte fare te beje me ate se ai far Shqipfolsi fliste Toskerisht, por ate e kishin kerkuar nga ai armiqt e Kombit Shqiptare, pasiqe kishin kuptuar qe Dialekti Geg eshte qelsi i deshifrimit te gjuhes Pellazge,dhe argumenti me i fort i faktit qe ne jemi populli i pare ne Europe, dhe nga ne e kan civilizimin, kulturen dhe me mijra fjale shqipe ne gjuhet e tyre keta far popujt e Europes qe na urrejn neve kaq shume, nejse.) Dhe ky far zotriu eshte ai qe ende punon per zhdukjen e Dialektit te shenjet Geg, kur thot sot se mbi 90 % e Shqiptarve po e flitkan gjuhen letrare, dhe vetem nja 5-6 % po flitkan Gegnisht, duke injoruar mbi 70 % te popullates Shqiptare qe flet dhe do te flas Dialektin Geg.
> 
> Ky far akademiku (me disa te tjere) mendon edhe sot qe populli shqiptare eshte nje popull i prapambetur mentalisht, budalla, pa fara ne koke hiq dhe thot se gjuha letrare paska 30 % te dialektit Geg , ku ne fakt as 5 % nuk eshte, dhe ky zoteriu vet ne shtepine e tije e flet dialektin Geg, te cilin mundohet ta zhduke tersisht. 
> 
> Ky far gjiganti, kolosi, intelektuali, patrioti, vigani e bla bla bla, ka budallalleqe 100 here me shume se qe ka lesh.
> 
> 
> ...


Jam i lumtur qe i takoj edhe vet te njejtes vije kombetare dhe intelektuale se ciles i prine Akademik Qosja.Te gjitha te tjerat qe i thoni ju,u shkofshin per t`u mbushur mend e per ta pare boten me syte e juaj  e jo me moden e te huajve!
Nuk kam deshire te polemizoj me ne kete menyre kundershtuese dhe fyese por edhe njemije here po te perpiqeni te hedhni plehun e juaj mental mbi Kolosin Qosje,une do te jem ne gjendje ta mbroj,sepse me kete mbroj Shqiptarine ne teresi dhe vetvehten ne menyren me te mire te mundeshme per kohen qe po jetojme!
Bye!

----------


## Arb

Ky gjak-Shkau, Qosic, perseri po mundohet te shfajsoj veten para pershkrimeve qe personalitete te shumta i ben atij dhe vepres se tij.
E ka te kote!

Kombi Shqiptar nuk e ka vrare kete mjekerrcjap, as me thike, plumb, e as me helm, por e ka vrare moralisht. E kjo eshte vrasja me e rende qe mund te merr nje njeri.

Kete te cijatur te Qoses e kemi degju vazhdimisht per me shume se 17 vite. Ai mbetet i njejti anti-Shqiptar.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*POLEMIKA MES ISMAIL KADARE DHE REXHEP QOSJA*

6/24/2006 - MITI DHE REALITETI SHQIPTAR
Për polemikën Kadare-Qosja

 MITI DHE REALITETI SHQIPTAR

Abdyl KADOLLI, shkrimtar 


Në përvjetorin e lindjes së tri figurave kombëtare :ngerdheshje: emaçi-Kadare-Qosja ndodh një shkreptimë e befasishme: polemika Kadare-Qosja. 

Për Kadarenë  bëhet bujë e rrëmujë, ndërsa dy të tjerët heshten nga politika kulturore. 

Pas ballafaqimit të jashtëm, tani duhet të marrim drejtpeshimin: kush jemi e  ku jemi. Kemi nevojë edhe për gara olimpike, sidomos të kokave. Mirëpo, edhe garat kanë rregulla, kanë një masë fisnikërie.

Mirë që u hap çështja e identitetit kombëtar. 

Na presin shumë sfida në ballafaqim me mijëvjeçarin e ri. 

Ndodhemi në epokën e globalizmit.

Udhëkryqi historik



Është e vërtetë e madhe historike se hapësira iliro-shqiptare, si gjithë gadishulli i Hemit pellazgjik, Gadishulli ynë Ilirik, u gjend në udhëkryqin e madh gjeografik të dyndjes së popujve, vërshimit të fiseve barbare dhe pushtimeve të gjata të tri perandorive të mëdha.   

Hapësira iliro-shqipare qe përshkuar tejembanë nga pushtimet  maqedonase, romake, bizantine e otomane, hordhitë barbare avare, sllave, hune, ostrogote, vizigote, saraçene, bullgare, anzhuine, katalone, normande, venedikase... Nëpër kurrizin e Albanideve kishin kaluar edhe kryqëzata të krishterimit. 

Të gjitha rrugët e mëdha shpinin nga Mesdheu, midisi botës. Atëbotë komunikimi më i madh bëhej nëpër det.

Në këtë udhëkryq historik të përplasjeve të  pushtimeve e qytetërimeve të ndryshme kombi shqiptar kishte krijuar identitetin e vet historik kombëtar.

Ky ishte fati historik i popullit në kufi të qytetërimeve të mëdha, fati i një populli të lashtë që nuk i përkiste asnjë familjeje të madhe popujsh. 

Ky ishte fati i popullit në udhëkryqin Via Egnatia dhe Vija e Teodosit, që e kishte vështirë të krijonte identitetin e vet shtetëror. 

Është një fat i madh historik, që ky popull ka arritur të mbijetojë identitetin e vet, duke ruajtur gjuhën dhe traditën kombëtare, kur tashmë shumë popuj e gjuhë janë shuar fare.   

Gadishulli i Hemit dikur ishte djep i qytetërimit evropian, por tash tërë Ballkani është një konglomerat Lindje-Perëndim.

Shqiptarët vinin nga qytetërimi ilir i antikitetit. Edhe ata kishin panteonin e tyre, Dodonën pellazgjike, me Zojzin e vet. 

Dodona ishte qendër e qytetërimit mesdhetar, priste monedha, kishte amfiteatrin për 20 mijë veta dhe shumë objekte arti.  

Panteonin e Dodonës së pari e kishte plaçkitur e rrënuar konsulli romak Paul Emili, më pas Teodosi bizantin e kishte shuar fare, ndërsa ostrogotët, saraçenët e bullgarët e kishin rrënuar sërish këtë tempull pagan. 

Kishim ne edhe mbretëritë ilire e kulturën urbane me shumë qytete të njohura.



Identiteti kombëtar



Së pari ka një identitet kombëtar, me shenjat e tij dalluese,  e pastaj edhe përkatësi e tij identiteteve më të gjera, si ballkanike, evropiane, orientale a universale. 

Identiteti kombëtar është individual dhe formohet e evoluon historikisht.

Tri shenja të shenjta janë në identitetin kombëtar: gjuha, atdheu dhe kultura kombëtare. Edhe këto mund të jenë relative, sepse gjuhë e kulturë të njëjtë mund të kenë disa popuj të një gjinie.  

Traditën kulturore e shpirtërore e përbëjnë gjuha, artet, shkenca, 

etnografia, mitologjia dhe ritet fetare. 

Është një fat i madh historik që shqiptarët mbijetuan identitetin, duke ruajtur gjuhën, kulturën dhe atdheun e tyre. 

Shqipja është ndër gjuhët e lashta indoevropiane të grupit satem, por që ka sot alfabetin latin.  

Gjatë historisë  populli ynë kishte krijuar mitologjinë e vet pagane, edhe sot e fortë në identitetin e tij, eposin, kanunin e folklorin. Kishte krijuar identitetin shtetëror që nga mbretëritë ilire, pastaj  principatat arbërore, shtetin e Skënderbeut, pashallëqet e mëdha, Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe në fund një gjysmë shteti.

Kadare pohon se kombet nuk ndryshohen as nga pushtimet e as nga konvertimet/ Identiteti evropian i shqiptarëve, f. 51/

Mjerisht, ata asimilohen. Asimilimi ndodh së pari në shpirt, pastaj kalon në kokë dhe në fund përfundon në gjuhë.

Ku vajtën gjithë ato fise të Ilirisë së Sipërme? U tretën, u shkrinë: një herë u romanizuan, pastaj u sllavizuan. 

Ku përfunduan ata 200 mijë arbëreshë pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut në Itali, 200 mijë të tjerë në Greqi më 1879, jashtë Çamërisë tragjike, rreth një milion të degdisur në disa valë në Turqi?

Pse u asimiluan shqiptarët katolikë në veri të Malit të Zi pas luftërave austro-turke? 

Ky ishte fati i një populli të lashtë me atdhe të copëtuar dhe i degdisur në katër anët.

Përse shqiptarët shkëlqejnë vetëm jashtë atdheut?

Sa perandorë ilirë hynë në aurolën e perandorive romake e bizantine? Sa shenjtër të tjerë në aureolat e konfesioneve?

Sa vezirë arbërorë në Portën e Lartë? 

Sa legjione tona në krahë të Napoleonit e Garibaldit?

Sa arbëreshë në Panteonin e Akropolit?

Mjerisht, ata shkëlqyen dhe mbetën në aureolat e tyre.

Ku na mbetën atdheu e shteti kombëtar? Atdheu që siguron ekzistencën, shteti që mbron qenien kombëtare. 

Në mos atdheu është bërë shtrat i Prokrustit?

Si do të kthehet gjithë ai lumë shqiptarësh nëpër Evropë, një milion vetëm në vitet ’90, me gjeneralin Kadare në krye?! 

Ambienti  i ri krijon edhe atdheun e ri.

Mjerisht, pas disa brezave ata mund të kujtojnë vetëm prejardhjen!

Atdheu është panteoni i identitetit shqiptar.

Shqiptarët kanë sot identitet të plotë kombëtar. Vetëm qarqet që indentifikojnë kombin me religjionin, mund të kenë paragjykime për identitetin kombëtar. Askush nuk ka thënë deri sot se shqiptarët janë popull me gjysmë identiteti! 

Kadare ngatërron me qëllim identitetin kombëtar me atë fetar:

Kanë dalë akademikë që na thonë se ne jemi gjysmë turq./Pushtimet e gjata nuk mund t’u heqin identitetin shqiptarëve, Koha ditore, 23.6.2006, f.18./

Identiteti fetar nuk është vendimtar në identitetin shqiptar.



Religjionet universale



Të gjitha religjionet e mëdha janë universale sikur edhe perandoritë, gjatë të cilave janë shtrirë dhe kanë qenë në shërbim të sundimit shpirtëror të tyre.

Hapësira shqiptare sot është pikëtakimi më tipik i tri religjioneve të mëdha. Sot tri identitetet fetare janë një realitet shqiptar. 

Mjerisht, të tri konfesionet na dhuruan pushtimet e gjata të tri perandorive. Asnjë religjion te ne nuk ishte autokton e autentik.

Nëse duhet kërkuar ndonjë autoktoni fetare, atëherë ai është paganizmi ynë. 

Përkundër pranisë së këtyre tri religjioneve, shqiptari mbeti në shpirt pagan, i pranoi ato si nevojë e ekzistencës së identitetit të vet. Ky shpirt liberal pagan nuk u verbërua kurrë nga fanatizmi fetar, jetoi në tolerancë dhe harmoni jetësore, i vetëdijshëm se i përkiste një gjinie kombëtare.

Të gjitha religjionet kanë lindur nga mitologjia pagane. Vetëdija fetare është një vetëdije kozmike. Monoteizmi ka krijuar mitologjinë për fillimin e fundin e botës, përjetësinë e shpirtit, si një ngushëllim për dobësinë e njeriut ndaj fuqisë  kozmike dhe për t’ia mbledhur mendtë ndaj mëkateve të botës. Kështu janë krijuar hyjnitë, profetët, librat e shenjtë, si kode morale e rituale të një përvoje të gjatë njerëzore. 

Më kot faraonët kishin ngritur piramida për ta mundur vdekjen, ndërsa shumë perandorë kishin shpallur veten perëndi! 

Që të tri konfesionet e mëdha të botës, budizmi, krishterimi dhe islamizmi, e kanë prejardhjen nga Orienti. Në lashtësi qytetërimi më i lartë ishte në luginat e lumenjve Nil, Tigër, Eufrat dhe Ind, ku ishte edhe përqendrimi më i madh i popullsisë. 

Njihen kultura egjiptiane me piramidat, Babiloni me kullën e tempullin e Babelit, Kodin e Hamurabit, epin e Gilgameshit dhe lulëzimin e shkencës e të artit. 

Profeti pers Zarathustra në librin më të vjetër Avesta  predikonte monoteizmin, të mirën, të drejtën e të vërtetën. 

Alfabeti i fenikasve kishte dalë nga hieroglifet egjiptiane. Në Lindjen e Largët ishin Vedat sanskrite të brahmanëve, epi i madh Mahabharta, Muri Kinez...

Që para Krishtit ishte tempulli i  Solomonit në Jerusalem.

Hebraizmi kultivonte mbijetesën e mosnënshtrimin:



Unë dua dashurinë e besimtarit dhe jo sakrificat; dhe njohjen e Zotit më shumë se flijimet.



Islamizmi duket më vonë si religjion. Kurani sublimon një përvojë të gjatë fetare e njerëzore.

Para epokës së re Perëndimi ishte krejt pagan, por edhe ai kishte mitologjinë e sagave dhe eposet historike.

Kreta e Mikena ishin dy ura të Orientit me Oksidentin, nga vinte kultura orientale. Grekët e romakët kanë asimiluar mjaft nga Orienti, duke krijuar kulturat e veta origjinale. Edhe alfabeti grek e latin kishin dalë nga alfabeti semit i fenikasve.  

Romakët kishin ndjekur mbi 500 vjet krishterimin. Gjithë ata martirë të tij, madje edhe vetë Krishti, ishin viktima romake. Mirëpo, më në fund, ai kishte lëshuar rrënjë dhe Konstandini i Madh qe detyruar ta pranonte si fe zyrtare, kinse i ishte fanitur kryqi në qiell. 

Yh, sa eunukë ishin bërë perandorë dhe më pas ishin shpallur shenjtorë! 

Diktatori romak Jul Cezari ishte kryezot i kishës, mu si perandorët bizantinë më vonë. Kaligula kishte shpallur veten perëndi!

Me ndarjen e vetë perandorisë së madhe romake fillon edhe ndarja kulturore deri në skizmën e krishterimit më 1054. 

Bizanti mijëvjeçar kishte frymën orientale. Perandori Teodosi kishte masakruar mijëra njerëz për krishterimin. Ai kishte rrënuar tempujt paganë, duke hedhur në det statujat antike dhe kishte ndaluar lojërat pagane olimpike. 

Qytetërimet nuk mund të indentifikohen thjesht me konfesionet e mëdha, sepse përfshijnë gjithë kulturën materiale e shpirtërore të popujve.

Qytetërim evropian sot nuk është Klubi i Parisit, aq më pak riti roman, sepse shumica perëndimore i përket ritit protestant, shumë më liberal se riti roman.



Evropa kishte përjetuar shumë krime barbare mesjetare nga inkuizicioni i ndjekjes së shtrigave, madje edhe Natën e Bartolomeut më 1572 mu në Paris, masakër e përgjakshme e katolikëve mbi hugenotët protestantë.



Perandoria Otomane u ngrit, po me atë despotizëm oriental, mbi skemën e Perandorisë mijëvjeçare bizantine, duke ndërruar vetëm gjuhën dhe fenë zyrtare.

Dihet se si vendet e krishtera ballkanike pastruan hithrat e ferrat e pushtuesit otoman. Mu si ai Teodosi i Bizantit: me masakra e barbari, si në Kosovë e Srebrenicë.

Në ngjarjet historike në Kosovë askujt nuk i kishte rënë ndër mend për  rrënjët e katolicizmit të hershëm shqiptar, as në fillim, as në fund të viteve ’80. Ato kishin karakter thjesht çlirimtar. 

Nëse duhen kërkuar rrënjët e krishterimit iliro-shqiptar, ato janë shumë më të thella.

Shumë martirë e shenjtorë ilirë kishin hyrë në aureolën e krishterimit. Edhe Konstandini i Madh nga Naisi ishte bërë shenjtor.

Shën Jeronimi kishte përkthyer latinisht Biblën më 405.

Shën Niketa kishte bërë kryelutjen e ritualit roman Te Deum laudamus.

Kodiku i purpurt i Beratit/ Codex Purpureus Beratinus/ i shek. VI përmbante dy ungjijtë. 

Kujt i duhen sot klerikalizmi, ikonolateria dhe mistifikimi politik i  tempujve e figurave fetare?

Qëmoti ka ndodhur ndarja e konfesionit nga mitologjia, e filozofisë nga konfesioni dhe e kofesionit nga shteti. 

Ne krenohemi me nobelisten Nënë Tereza, si bijë jona e shenjtëruar, por ajo kurrë nuk kishte mundur të shqiptonte një fjalë për Kosovën martire. 

Misioni i Shën Exhidios me monsinjor Palen kufizohej në një autonomi kulturore të Kosovës nën Serbi .

Kadare qorton si një patriark: Të provokosh e të nxitësh përçarje fetare sot në Shqipëri është krim/ Pabesia e një polemisti, intervistë/.  

Jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por në tërë botën. Krim moral është edhe të provokosh e ofendosh ndjenjat njerëzore, fetare e kombëtare. 

Kalorësi i komunizmit tash bëhet apostull i krishterimit. 

Liria e besimit sot është një e drejtë njerëzore, por që respekton edhe të drejtat e liritë e tjetrit. Feja është një liri subjektive, intime e njeriut. Vetëm klerikalizmi dhe fanatzmi fetar mund të cenojnë identitetin kombëtar.

Mua më shqetësojnë sot njësoj imazhet arabe të veshjes dhe kryqet nëpër vende publike, shkollat fetare për të mitur dhe pagëzimet me emra fetarë etj. 

Dihet se shqiptarët pranuan islamin nëpërmjet turqve e jo arabëve, në një formë më liberale.

Kush janë sot gjithë halldupët shqiptarë të hollakut Kadare? 

Ata që ende paskan ndjenja orientale, sepse otomanët tanimë janë larg nesh?!  

Orientalizmi sot është një realitet në Ballkan jo vetëm në religjion, por edhe në moralin e mendjesinë e njerëzve, në etnografi, arkitekturë, muzikë etj.



Miti evropian



Që nga Rilindja evropiane qytetërimi oksidental qëndron në një shkallë më të lartë zhvillimi dhe emancipimi njerëzor. 

Lëvizjet heretike kundër obskurantizmit mesjetar dhe idetë ilumuniste kishin hapur vizione të reja të diturisë, duke shpënë në zbulime të mëdha shkencore e gjeografike të botës.

Bazë e qytetërimit perëndimor ishte kultura antike greko-romake. Aty hynin arti dhe filozofia racionale greke, demokracia qytetare, e drejta romake, individualizmi e pragmatizmi jetësor.  

Latiniteti është një tipar i kulturës perëndimore. Latinishtja ishte gjuhë indoevropiane kentum, gjuhë perandorake, kishtare dhe e shumë veprave shkencore e artistike, siç ishte edhe greqishtja në Bizant. 

Qytetërimi evropian nuk mund të indentifikohet sot vetëm me krishterimin, që e ka origjinën në Orient. Qytetërimi është një nocion shumë më i gjerë dhe përfshin të gjitha vlerat e kulturës materiale e shpirtërore. 

Se shqiptarët kanë identitet gjeografik e historik evropian, ky nuk është kurrfarë zbulimi.

Miti evropian, si ideal i emancipimit, ishte i gjallë gjatë gjithë Rilindjes shqiptare, ai është i gjallë edhe sot. 

Qytetërimin evropian sot e aspirojnë shumë popuj.   

Mustafa Kemal Ataturku i Turqisë orientale kishte bërë më 1924 modernizimin evropian të jetës shoqërore, kulturore e ekonomike dhe kishte pranuar alfabetin latin. Në këtë orientim evropian të Turqisë nuk ishte pa ndikim edhe baza e kulturës bizantine.

Qytetërimi perëndimor është sot sinonim i emancipimit kulturor e shpirtëror dhe i zhvillimit historik njerëzor. 

Qytetërimi modern amerikan, me bazë të kulturës evropiane, sot ka arritur një shkallë shumë të lartë zhvillimi, duke bërë edhe anglishten gjuhë botërore të komunikimit masiv. 

Kadare sikur kërkon sot një  deus ex machina evropiane për shqiptarët.   

Nëse dikur Haxhi Qamili klithte në kaosin e pushtimit Dum Babën!,  sot Kadare klith Duam  Nënën!

Ai spekulon me pargjykime:

Në Shqipëri e në hapësirën shqiptare ka sot një kundërevropianizëm të fshehtë. 

Kurrfarë kundërevropianizmi as të hapur, as të fshehtë, bile ka eufori të tepërt. Përkundrazi, ka predikime të fshehta se vetëm si të krishterë do të na pranonte Evropa!

Mund të dëgjohen edhe psherëtima: sikur të ishim të krishterë, nuk do të na priste aq keq Evropa në konferencat ndërkombëtare të paqes!

Eh, sikur halla të bëhej edhe një herë nuse! Sikur të zhbëhej saora gjithë historia! 

Edhe Evropa e Bashkuar sot ngrihet mbi skemën e Perandorisë Romake, por me parime e vlera të reja, si një strukturë e baraspeshës së botës. 

Deshën o nuk deshën, edhe shqiptarët do të hyjnë këmbë e krye në Evropë e do t’i dalin tejpërtej! 

Mirëpo, tash shtrohet një çështje tjetër: si do të hyjnë shqiptarët në Evropë me primitivizmin politik, luksin despotik dhe krimin e organizuar? 

A vetëm me ikonolateri politike e mitologjike?! 

Sa janë shqiptarët sot evropianë me kulturën urbane, emancipimin demokratik, shtetin juridik dhe vlera të tjera të qytetërimit modern?

Qytetërimi është një proces evolutiv historik dhe nuk arrihet me thirrje në mënyrën dëshirore.  



Cinizmi bizantin 



Kadare sikur është dehur nga idiolatria dhe iu ka mërzitur stina në Olimp.

Ai vuan nga kompleksi i disidentizmit. Bëhet disident edhe pas disidencës. Aventura e tij në dhjetorin ‘90, kur po hynte pluralizmi politik edhe në Shqipëri, priu si demon  në shembjen e madhe kombëtare. 

Po të ishte disident i mirëfilltë, këtë gjest kishte patur mundësi ta bënte mijëra herë më parë. Disidenca është një forcë morale e intelektuale. Por jo, ajo nuk është në shpirtin e tij. 

Dy herë u shkund Shqipëria gjatë dekadës së transicionit. Askush nuk e rrënoi vendin e vet më keq se ajo.  

Shembja e Shqipërisë në atë orë ishte shkelje e Kosovës.

Në marsin ‘97 populli u la në hënëz nga despotizmi politik dhe plaçkitja piramidale. Demosi u rebelua, por ruajti drejtpeshimin, duke mos pranuar sfidat politike të luftës qytetare.  

Kush mund t’i ngazëllehej asaj gjëme, e di vetëm cinizmi i Kadaresë. Mos i qoftë për kob!

Kadare është shumë proteik, gjithherë konvertohet pas modës politike. Ai është i përkëdheluri i të gjitha pushteteve.

Ai mistifikon si një patriark:



Në Ballkan nuk ka ndodhur, ose ka ndodhur tepër rrallë që njeriu i cilësuar “i dijshëm”të jetë shpërfillur kështu në një konkurrim zgjedhjesh./ Pabesia e një polemisti, intervistë/



Pikërisht ky është sindromi ballkanik dhe shqiptar! 

Plakun e urtë të Vlorës e rrëzuan bandat e Esad pashë Toptanit, ndërsa Qeverinë demokratike të Nolit mbreti i admiruar i Kadaresë. Që të dy rrënuesit ishin miq të Beogradit!

Jo vetëm Qosja humbi në zgjedhje, por edhe UÇK-ja e lavdishme, një fenomen i çuditshëm që ndodh vetëm në Ballkan.

Edhe sot na kumbojnë mallkimet e tij të pështira mbi çlirimtarët shqiptarë në Maqedoni:



Ato janë përpjekjet e stilit fashisto-stalinist për ta armiqësuar krejt popullin shqiptar me Perëndimin demokratik./ Koha ditore, mars 2001/



Për t’u evropianizuar tërësisht, Kadare së pari duhet të çlirohet nga bizantizmi ballkanik. 

Ai është një shkrimtar i madh, por një filozof i brishtë. Shumë ide

e vizione të tij duken absurde. Proteizmi politik e ideologjik ka zbehur shumë mitin letrar të Kadaresë. 

Qosja është një profil i intelektualit racional e kritik, që sot është vetëdije moderne. Idetë dhe vizionet intelektuale janë shumë më të thella e më të qëndrueshme se ato politike.

Nëse romanet e Kadaresë sot kanë një përmasë ndërkombëtare, vepra madhore shkencore, artistike e publicistike e Qoses ka hyrë tashmë në panteonin kulturor shqiptar. Atë nuk mund ta mohojnë as rivalët e tij më të mëdhenj. 

Në këtë panteon ka vend për të gjitha kryeveprat shkencore, letrare e artistike.


http://www.beepworld.de/members48/shllapashtica/index.htm

----------


## ARIANI_TB

http://www.beepworld.de/members48/sh...tica/index.htm

DY FJALË PËR DEBATIN QOSJA – KADARE - Shkruan: Shefqet Cakiqi-Llapashtica

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*QOSJA PER KADARENE, DEBATI DUHET TE KISHTE NISUR ME PARE (19/08/2006)* 


Shkrimtari Ismail Kadare nuk i eshte pergjigjur pozitivisht fteses se bere nga Seminari Nderkombetar per Gjuhen dhe Letersine shqipe, qe prej disa ditesh po zhvillohet ne Prishtine . Ne nje leter derguar pjesemarresve te tryezes se organizuar me rastin e 70 vjetorit te tij dhe te Rexhep Qoses ai shprehte keqardhjen per mospjesemarrjen dhe shpjegonte se gjendej ne Edinburg gjate kesaj kohe.Ndersa akademik Rexhep Qosja vetem nje dite me pare e konfirmoi pjesmarrjen ne kete seminar. Ai madje u shpreh se kjo tryeze do te kishte qene edhe me interesante sikur Kadare te ishte i pranishem. Persa i perket debatit me gjeniun e letrave shqipe, nje nje prononcim per Top Channel, Qosja tha se ka ngritur nje varg problemesh te kultures shqiptare te cilat duhet te trajtohen. Sipas tij ky debat jo vetem qe ishte i domosdoshem por eshte i vonuar. "Jane ngritur nje varg problemesh qe jane ne interesin e kultures dhe politikes shqiptare dhe qe duhet te sqarohen plotesisht", u shpreh Qosja. Seminari mbi dy figurat e medha te letrave shqipe ngjalli nje interes te madh te studiuesve dhe albanologeve. Pervec vleresimeve pozitive, nje prej profesoreve te universitetit te Prishtines, i beri thirrje kritikut Rexhep Qosja qe veprat e Kadarese t'i shohe jashte debatit te fundit mbi identitetin e shqiptareve. Diskutime te hapura rreth debatit Qose -Kadare nuk pati edhe pse ishte ne qender te bisedava te studiuesve te shqipes nga e gjithe bota. Seminari i 25-te nderkombetar per gjuhen dhe letersine dhe kulturen shqiptare qe po zhvillohet ne Prishtine po trajton dy tema themelore problemet aktuale te kultures se gjuhes shqipe dhe miti ne letersine shqiptare.

----------

